#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> okay guys, the torrent is submitted to linuxtracker.org
<superm1> so if you can join in on seeding it
<superm1> http://www.linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4302
<superm1> or you can get it from the files/iso directory too
<Daviey> superm1: doing... what are you doing as root? :D
<superm1> installing btdownloadcurses on pegasus
<superm1> so it can seed 50mbps
<Daviey> hahaha
<Daviey> i was installing rtorrent at the same time
<Daviey> but i got dpkg lock error where you were using apt :)
<superm1> is there an advantage to rtorrent?
<Daviey> nope
<DaveMorris> whats the alpha?  2nd July?
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> we moving the iso to that other server?
<Daviey> other server?
<superm1> he said he will mirror it
<superm1> as soon as he does i was going to make the public announce on the front page
<DaveMorris> mirror.ploixed
<Daviey> oh yes, that mirror
<Daviey> i thought you mean't majoridiots
<Daviey> erm, can drupal easily make balance loading
<Daviey> ie each refresh cycles dl link
<DaveMorris> hwo long till the release then?
<Daviey> superm1: erm, pegasys isn't seeding
<Daviey> infact i think it is leeching
<superm1> i know its not seeding yet
<superm1> ubuntu-installers just pinged me
<superm1> because they were about to merge my changes
<superm1> and wanted something changed
<Daviey> merge into mainline ubiquity?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> okay it should be seeding now
<superm1> i capped it at 6400 kb/s
<DaveMorris> when is that mirror gonna be sorted then?  And I guess we won't serve ISO's directly from pegasus
<superm1> i emailed him last night
<superm1> as soon as i got in
<superm1> so as soon as he gets it
<superm1> we could just announce with torrents and after he gets the mirror, edit the post
<DaveMorris> I can only see 1 seed
<DaveMorris> sorry 2 seeds and 1 peer
<Daviey> hmm, i'm a peer
<Daviey> only getting 270.9KB/s
<superm1> well i'm one seed
<superm1> and pegasus is the other
<Daviey> 311kB/s, still not as much as expected :s
<superm1> its getting a few of these too
<superm1> | error(s): [09:29:19]  rejected by tracker - Tracker error 3                                                                                          |
<superm1> do you have to register with linuxtracker.org for it to go properly?
<DaveMorris> I've not regersitered
<DaveMorris> and I'm getting 60K
<Daviey> superm1: Are you sure you've set the cap right?
<Daviey> i should be getting ~2Mb/s
<superm1> --max_upload_rate 640
<superm1> is what I did
<superm1> (its in kilobytes)
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> 2 Mbit = 256 kilobyte
<superm1> so that is about right isn't it?
<superm1> so should i make the post with just the torrent link and add the ISO mirror later after he mails me then?
<superm1> or wait for that ISO mirror
<superm1> and add both
<Daviey> don't publish just yet, just reading up on something that might help
<superm1> well i'm frightful of that digg link on linuxtracker.org
<superm1> i dont want this dugg without the post explaining it on
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> superm1: have you written an unpublished announcement on drupal?
<superm1> its on google docs
<superm1> right now
<superm1> http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=df3hgf93_76hfs3wc
<Daviey> "Mythweb doesn't yet include support for htaccess" didn't laga get that working?
<superm1> not yet
<Daviey> oh :(
<Daviey> imbrandon: hey, are you about?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> sorta
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> imbrandon, we're announcing alpha 2 today, so we were going to do it via torrent instead so the server doesn't bog down like last time
<imbrandon> cool ok
<superm1> and let it seed 50 mbps or so
<superm1> do you have another server you could mirror the ISO on
<imbrandon> hrm try to keep it to 25 if you can
<superm1> that we can add to the download link for the announce?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> if you can give me 2 hours i can
<imbrandon> have a mirror and put you on lighttpd
<superm1> sure
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10%7E070702-i386.iso
<superm1> there is the link for the alpha 2 image
<imbrandon> when did you plan on announcing it ?
<imbrandon> k
<superm1> noon or so
<superm1> before i leave for class
<superm1> er noon central time :)
<imbrandon> ok yea give me a few i'll hit you up in a sec
<Daviey> imbrandon: sorry, got dragged away
<Daviey> did you have a change to set up an alias pointing to many address?
<Daviey> arg.. missed him
<Daviey> swarmcast looks promising
<superm1> whats that?
<Daviey> it's a mixture of p2p and http-proxy
<Daviey> so we can provide one url and it still be p2p'd
<Daviey> 'tis a new concept for me, only heard about it last week
<superm1> sounds like a pretty neat idea
<superm1> okay i'm gonna be gone for a bit
<superm1> i've the annoucement unpublished on drupal right now
<Daviey> It's GPL'd apparently but can't find naff all on it
<superm1> so as soon as imbrandon is ready, i'
<superm1> submit
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> okay and major idiot joined.  i think we're set on seeding now :)
<superm1> okay see ya in a bit
<superm1> imbrandon, its getting really close to noon, you about ready?
<superm1> Daviey, are you still here?
<tgm4883> superm1, totally forgot to check in sunday, any trouble with the torrent?
<superm1> tgm4883, made it this morning
<superm1> if you want to join in the seeding
<tgm4883> will do
<superm1> http://www.linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4302
<superm1> ah crap its on digg
<superm1> before our announce on the page
<DaveMorris> put the announce up then!
<tgm4883> from you or someone else?
<superm1> someone else
<superm1> well i wanted to wait until i got the +1 from imbrandon
<superm1> he was going to switch it over to lighttpd and mirror the iso
<superm1> so i could include that in the post
<superm1> also that guy who mirrored it before was going to mirror it again, but i havent heard back from him yet
<DaveMorris> just stick the torrent link on for now
<Daviey> superm1: just
<superm1> Daviey, just?
<Daviey> i'm still here
<Daviey> when it reaches the ubuntu planet it will be dugg more, so don't worry too much
<superm1> well i've gotta leave in 13 min or so, so i can either give you the html that i prepared to post it
<superm1> or post it before i leave
<tgm4883> is the iso in the download the alpha 2?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> post it before you leave.. the ubuntu-planet will reflect any changes in the text
<superm1> right
<superm1> and you can edit my post too
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> make sure the timestamp on the post is now (not a few hours old)
<superm1> how?
<Daviey> copy/paste the draft to a new post?
<Daviey> that's what i did last time
<DaveMorris> can someone pm me when the announcement it made please
<superm1> just did it
<superm1> i'm on my way out
<superm1> planet doesn't list it *yet* though
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> neither does google reader or iGoogle
<superm1> hm
<DaveMorris> its on my blog as well http://davemorris.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/mythbuntu-alpha2/
<Daviey> guess there is no point me blogging it then :)
<superm1> ag great
<superm1> okay /me out.  I'll be back in 3 hours or so.  Hopefully nothing burns down by then :)
<Nixus_Maximus> do I get the information on the mythbuntu-homepage right: there will be repositories for ubuntu? Can I then change a running ubuntu-system in mythbuntu by "apt-get mythbuntu-desktop" or something like this?
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure if there is a meta pcakage for the whole lot, however there are packages for mythtv-backend and mythtv-frontend
<anodesni> Hi. I'm setting up my remote with lirc for mythtv, but it's not working
<anodesni> when I use the commands $ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<anodesni> $ irw
<anodesni> irw returns immediately, and gives you another command prompt
<anodesni> What should I do?
<laga> you should google a howto for setting up your remote on ubuntu
<anodesni> yes I use this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<anodesni> I followed the instructions precisely
<laga> anodesni: see /var/log/daemon.log maybe you can find some hints
<anodesni> what's in there?
<anodesni> it sais the following
<anodesni> Jul  2 22:00:34 folkert-desktop lircd-0.8.2-CVS[5760] : lircd(userspace) ready
<anodesni> Jul  2 22:00:36 folkert-desktop lircd-0.8.2-CVS[5760] : accepted new client on /dev/lircd
<anodesni> Jul  2 22:00:36 folkert-desktop lircd-0.8.2-CVS[5760] : could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<anodesni> Jul  2 22:00:36 folkert-desktop lircd-0.8.2-CVS[5760] : default_init(): No such file or directory
<anodesni> Jul  2 22:00:36 folkert-desktop lircd-0.8.2-CVS[5760] : caught signal
<laga> your lircd is not configured properly it seems
<anodesni> I followed the guide, so it should be configured properly I guess
<laga> maybe you overlooked something. or your IR receiver is not plugged in properly. or you have chosen the wrong driver
<anodesni> well, my remote works fine, the numbers work and the arrows etc
<anodesni> but it did before I installed lirc
<anodesni> But I want to remap the keys so I can use it with mythtv
<laga> yes, but it was not using olirc then, it was recognized as an input device then
<anodesni> yes
<anodesni> and now it is still recognized as input device, is that the problem?
<anodesni> is it some setting in xorg.conf?
<laga> sorry, i'm too short on time to help you right now. you could start reading the lirc article at http://wiki.mythtv.org
<laga> i'm fighting CSLT :(
<anodesni> ok
<laga> XSLT even
<anodesni> huh?
<laga> -> "i'm fighting XSLT"#
<anodesni> well, good luck
<laga> thanks ;)
<laga> anodesni: hey, take a look at inputlircd or lircd using its dev/input driver
<laga> inputlircd should get you started in no time, but you'll likely have to create your own .lircrc
<anodesni> ok I'll try
<laga> i use inputlircd -m 0 -g. see the man page :)
<anodesni> It sais "Not enough arguments"
<laga> that's why you need to read the man page ;)
<anodesni> ok
<laga> i can't walk you through the set up.
<anodesni> I'm not really good with this command line programs
<laga> try XSLT instead... ;)
<anodesni> I leave that to you
<anodesni> If i run "dmesg' it has the following error: [   47.774623]  lirc_atiusb: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<laga> is that an error or just a warning?
<anodesni> i don't know
<laga> does lirc_atiusb show up in 'lsmod'?
<anodesni> yes
<laga> i don't think it's a critical error then
<laga> youcould google that error message
<laga> almost 10:30pm, it's time for dinner ;)
<laga> good luck with lirc, i've got to go now
<anodesni> should I have lirc_i2c installed?
<DaveMorris> has the iso been mirrored yet?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> http://mirror.polorix.net/index.php?dir=Mythbuntu
<Daviey> it'll appear there
<Daviey> for what it's worth i can mirror it aswell
<Daviey> it'll be on my site in 5 mins
<DaveMorris> we just don't have a iso people behind firewall's etc can download yet
<superm1> 0603???
<superm1> Um how did he get an iso from tomorrow
<superm1> time traveling daemon.....
<superm1> oh no.  thats not it
<superm1> thats last months
<Daviey> okay it's up
<Daviey> http://daviey.mooo.com/mythbuntu-7.10~070702-i386.iso
<superm1> you going to edit the post?
<superm1> or you want me to
<Daviey> superm1: feel free
<Daviey> if the load gets too much, i'll have to pull it tho
<Daviey> but should be fine
<superm1> well its not moving anywhere on digg this time around
<superm1> maybe not too much worry then even in the first place
<superm1> okay we're merged into mainline ubiquity now
<superm1> oh Daviey.  i just got an email, our list might finally be coming through.  It has been approved, just waiting for the sysadmin team to make it now
<foxbuntu_> hey super
<superm1> hi fox
<foxbuntu_> finally found my way into the irc channel
<superm1> good good. well rogue780 is Shawn (whom you have been in contact with over artwork i'd assume)
<Daviey> superm1: been approved?! by whom?
<superm1> jono
<Daviey> you're joking!
<superm1> he apparently is the one who it eventually gets to to be acked
<superm1> no joke
<Daviey> I asked him weeks ago about it, he said he'd give a shove
<superm1> James Troupe sends him a list of acks
<Daviey> Didn't realise it was jono's call
<superm1> and rt sends them to James
<superm1> well its not his call imm
<superm1> he is the last person in canonical that touches it it appears before the sysadmins
<superm1> some bureaucracy  they've got going there
<superm1> when I meet him next month, we're going to have a talk about this, you can bet on that :)
<Daviey> well i'll be seeing jono next friday; i'll likely have a moan
<superm1> haha
<foxbuntu_> a moan?
<superm1> i'll send you a copy of the thread
<superm1> so you can see the mess that i've gone through up the chain
<superm1> to complain
<Daviey> superm1: we'll script out moan; that way he's attacked from both sides of the alantic :)
<superm1> lol
<superm1> memorize it and all?
<Daviey> naa. print it out
<superm1> i like it
<Daviey> DaveMorris will be seeing him sat.
<superm1> well i can't seem to send the whole thread in gmail because it wasn't copied each time around
<superm1> i'll send you the last post though
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> rcd
<superm1> i was patient up until this weekend - when i saw another list was made
<superm1> ubuntu-motu-science
<superm1> and i flipped on that
<Daviey> i bet
<Daviey> M.East was pretty direct
<Daviey> I would like to see the whole chain, if you can manage it
<superm1> maybe in thunderbird there is an easier way to do them all
<superm1> i'll check when i get home
<superm1> and have access to it
<Daviey> no rush
<Daviey> It
<Daviey> It's depressing when the most frequent visitor to your site is ubuntu's rss grabber
<foxbuntu_> ha
<foxbuntu_> put porn up there like the old days...that will attract the users
<superm1> well its not like there are regular updates on the site for people to see
<Daviey> superm1: cheers
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> Daviey: you'll see him as well
<Daviey> DaveMorris: keep scrolling
<DaveMorris> meh
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: Mythbuntu Alpha 2: http://www.mythbuntu.org :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV"
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: Mythbuntu 7.10 Alpha 2: http://www.mythbuntu.org :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV"
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<foxbuntu_> ok, so all of the perverts (e.g. superm) must live in Oklahoma City
<superm1> fox, tab complete names so that people see things written, and what are you talking about?
<foxbuntu_> I ran a google trends query on the word pussy...and Oklahoma City came back as the number one city in the world searching for that
<foxbuntu_> sickos
<foxbuntu_> lol
<Daviey> Awww. Oklahoma City likes cats
<foxbuntu_> oh that must be it
<foxbuntu_> sorry got confused there
<foxbuntu_> see sex sells, just look at the results
<foxbuntu_> http://www.google.com/trends?q=mythtv%2C+pussy&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<foxbuntu_> anyhow...anything productive you guys might want me to look at?
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: have you tried the latest iso?
<Daviey> feedback on that would be great
<foxbuntu_> sure...I have a machine to go break
<foxbuntu_> :)
<foxbuntu_> I'll have it dl'ed in like 4 mins
<superm1> foxbuntu_, did you grab the torrent or an ISO?
<foxbuntu_> iso
<Daviey> what dl speed did you get?
<foxbuntu_> 930 right now
<Daviey> from daviey.mooo.com?
<foxbuntu_> no...says mythbuntu
<Daviey> where did you find the linky for that?
<superm1> oh the download page he found it, not the front post
<Daviey> fair nuff
<foxbuntu_> oh, are you working on a mirror?
<superm1> well Daviey mirrored it and another guy was going to as well
<foxbuntu_> gotcha
<Daviey> geez, but it's only getting 40Kb/s sec
<Daviey> so kinda rubbish
<foxbuntu_> I would be lucky to feed that
<foxbuntu_> my up blows goats
<foxbuntu_> but yet mediacrap gives me 8MB down
<foxbuntu_> word is that it is going up to 12 soon though
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: i'm on 20Bm down :)
<Daviey> Mb*
<foxbuntu_> ahole
<foxbuntu_> Im stuck in the shit hole for inet
<foxbuntu_> the midwest
<Daviey> soon 100Mb is trialing :)
<foxbuntu_> ass clown
<foxbuntu_> STOP
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> the US sucks ass for inet speed
<Daviey> superm1: reckon we should add pegasys as a mirror for the moment?
<Daviey> 40Kb/s from my server blows
<superm1> Daviey, it is seeding
<superm1> 3200 kb/s max
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: Japan has had 100Mb for years
<foxbuntu_> dl done
<foxbuntu_> need a cd
<foxbuntu_> brb
<superm1> !ohmy | foxbuntu_
<ubotu> foxbuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<superm1> btw^
<foxbuntu_> family friendly? who is under 12?
<superm1> its not appropriate in the channel thats all
<foxbuntu_> j/k
<foxbuntu_> ok
<foxbuntu_> can I get a 100MB line?!
<foxbuntu_> without moving to Japan
<Daviey> foxbuntu_: i'm in the UK
<foxbuntu_> I'd move there
<foxbuntu_> brits are fun to watch
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> superm1, get this, sunday, my myth froze for no reason, my lappy blew a ram chip and I found out my basement stairs has termite damage all within 3 hours
<superm1> yikes
<superm1> thats pretty rough
<foxbuntu_> yea...I was pretty p/o'ed sunday night
<foxbuntu_> ok...gonna go step through this LiveCD quick...see what I can break
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-03
<Daviey> hopefully not the tv :)
<foxbuntu_> idk....at least the wife would let me buy a new one then
<Daviey> superm1: did keescook have any joy with the lspci?
<superm1> haven't spoken to him about it since last time you saw
<foxbuntu_> why doe the installer window suddenly resize when you select advanced?
<superm1> are you in a VM?
<foxbuntu_> no
<superm1> i think i know what the cause of it is, and its related to translations
<superm1> but i've not seen it outside a vm
<foxbuntu_> does vnc work yet?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu_> it doesnt auto fill the default DB name in the MYSQL info anymore
<superm1> in which?
<foxbuntu_> frontend only install
<superm1> auto fill?
<superm1> you need the info in order to do that type of install
<superm1> for your master backend and such
<foxbuntu_> you had it set before that the MySQL DB field was already filled with "mythconverg" the default name
<foxbuntu_> and now its now
<foxbuntu_> not*
<superm1> oh
<superm1> i guess it does make sense to leave it as a default
<foxbuntu_> where does that file reside with the MySQL password again? (theres something to add to that same screen as a note)
<superm1> it should be on that screen
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<foxbuntu_> nice on the TV out options
<superm1> if they work right of course :)
<foxbuntu_> indeed
<foxbuntu_> the install is rolling now
<superm1> fairly painless procedure?
<foxbuntu_> yea...I would just add the note about that password for people like me
<superm1> i coulda sworn there was one there already
<superm1> but i could be crazy
<foxbuntu_> your crazy
<foxbuntu_> (but we all already knew that)
<foxbuntu_> wow...this old emachine dvd burner is fast
<foxbuntu_> rebooting
<foxbuntu_> the nviida auto select is still killing me tho
<superm1> its just too high of a resolution for that monitor
<superm1> but still usable?
<foxbuntu_> yea
<foxbuntu_> well
<foxbuntu_> not usable
<superm1> why?
<foxbuntu_> becuase 25 - 30% of the screen cant be seen
<superm1> how about other things - did they work out as expected?
<foxbuntu_> still no audio
<superm1> i thought that was from the onboard having issues?
<superm1> not being enabled
<superm1> in the bios
<foxbuntu_> orgianlly I thought so...but its enabled right now
<foxbuntu_> unless the installer somehow killed it
<superm1> there is *nothing* in the installer touching anything related to audio
<superm1> whatsoever
<foxbuntu_> i figured that much
<foxbuntu_> this is the most expensive board I own too
<superm1> well like i said before, file a bug with that alsa script
<superm1> its possible alsa is broken for your board
<foxbuntu_> yea
<foxbuntu_> teach me for getting a better board
<superm1> well no, you can provide very valuable information here to crimsun
<superm1> so that it can be fixed by release
<foxbuntu_> eww
<superm1> ?
<foxbuntu_> how would I switch mythtv to use OSS
<superm1> take out ALSA:default
<superm1> and put /dev/dsp
<superm1> why would you even want to though?
<foxbuntu_> just testing a theory
<superm1> OSS support is emulated though
<superm1> via alsa
<foxbuntu_> oh
<superm1> hence why i was asking why you'd want to
<foxbuntu_> i think the problems are form the nForce drivers
<superm1> from the nforce drivers?
<foxbuntu_> yea
<superm1> the nforce drivers aren't installed
<superm1> the open source ones are
<foxbuntu_> this board had the nForce Ac'97 chipset
<superm1> the nforce ones didn't support alsa last i checked
<foxbuntu_> thus my issue
<superm1> nope
<superm1> there are plenty of boards out there nforce cards
<superm1> that work the open source driver
<superm1> the ac97 codec is a pretty broad thing
<superm1> you saw that the driver was loaded
<superm1> and your mixer worked
<superm1> but no audio, hence why i said to file a bug
<superm1> and submit that script
<superm1> crimsun debugs this stuff all the time
<foxbuntu_> k
<foxbuntu_> drop the bug where again?
<superm1> against the alsa source package
<foxbuntu_> k
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+filebug
<tgm4883> anyone use a dual layer dvd burner in their mythtv setup?
<foxbuntu> neg
<foxbuntu> I do have one, but dont use it
<foxbuntu> anyone else have input here?
<superm1_> tgm4883, i have
<superm1> your looking to burn dvds with files > 4 GB i'm guessing?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> mine went kaput
<superm1> yea thats a really ugly situation right now
<superm1> ISO9660 doesn't allow any files bigger than 4GB on a level 3 disk
<superm1> and if you use a dual layer disk the same problem happens
<superm1> so there are three possible solutions
<superm1> 1) Make the file smaller (take out commercials and such)
<superm1> 2) Split it into multiple pieces (preferably less than 2GB each)
<superm1> 3) Burn a UDF DVD
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> My goal would be to play it in a regular DVD player
<tgm4883> #1 is for sure
<superm1> okay thats a diff issue then
<superm1> mytharchive should be able to re-encode the files
<tgm4883> We want to reencode the files?  To make them smaller or are they not DVD complient?
<superm1> well depending where they are recorded from both
<superm1> if they are from a pvr-xxx card, and recorded at the right resolution, then just the former
<tgm4883> The correct resolution being?  720x480?
<tgm4883> Mostly it is for stuff via my STB
<tgm4883> Motorola 6200
<superm1> ah via firewire?
<tgm4883> yes
<superm1> does the resolution ever change during the files?
<superm1> like durign a commercial
<superm1> or the bitrate
<superm1> or the frame rate
<tgm4883> I dont believe so
<superm1> well if that's the case, it is likely dvd compliant
<tgm4883> although I would wonder if it is under 9000kbps
<superm1> but you can re-encode the video for size (and lower quality) if you want it to go on the dvd as dvd video
<superm1> if its just 720x480 it should be
<tgm4883> I blame my brother for all these questions.  He couldn't have it easy and have a mythtv system
<foxbuntu__> neato...wifi router went BLEH!
<tgm4883> well in any case, I need a new DVD burner.  My HP lasted about 75 burns and less than a year.
<superm1> warranty
<superm1> foxbuntu__, did vnc and ssh and nfs and samba work out for you as expected?
<superm1> (or whichever ones you turned on)
<tgm4883> Well, I actually don't think it's under warranty anymore.  Aren't they only 1 year?  I burned the first 75 in about 3 months, then didn't try to use it until recently.  About 13 months later
<tgm4883> I am working with them though
<superm1> oh thats a shame
<tgm4883> they want me to upgrade the firmware
<tgm4883> which is a pain
<superm1> can you do it via a VM?
<superm1> or is it a dos boot disk?
<foxbuntu__> superm1: I dont think smb is working
<foxbuntu__> or nfs
<superm1> foxbuntu__, well it shouldnt be if you had a frontend install
<foxbuntu__> but ssh is
<foxbuntu__> oh
<superm1> now that i think about it -  it shouldnt have even been an option
<foxbuntu__> i thought you meant it was supposed to be working
<foxbuntu__> then yes
<superm1> well i was thinking what was on that page normally
<rogue780> did someone ask for me? the channel was blue in the list...but I don't see where someone said me name
<foxbuntu__> oh I did
<foxbuntu__> i pmed you
<tgm4883> Haven't tried a VM, tried putting it in an external enclosure, but that didn't work.  Tried Wine for the heck of it.  Now im installing win 2000 on an old 10Gb HD on my mythbuntu test machine.  So hopefully this will work
<tgm4883> I'll never buy another HP device again if it is broke.
<superm1> foxbuntu__, you need to register with freenode to PM
<foxbuntu__> oh
<foxbuntu__> did not know that
<superm1> well depending on how they interface with it, the VM may or may not work
<tgm4883> 75 burns and 150 lightscribe burns shouldn't ruin your DVD drive.  Won't even read CD's right now
<superm1> wow
<superm1> thats ridiculous
<foxbuntu__> tgm4883: the lightscribe destroys the drives
<tgm4883> The good news is that I didn't really buy it.  It was for work so my company bought it, but it's still a PITA
<tgm4883> Lightscribe destroys drives?  How?
<superm1> i've never heard that before either
<superm1> its different lasers
<foxbuntu__> tgm4883: it wears the laser out way faster than normal
<superm1> foxbuntu__, do you have an article your referencing regarding that?
<rogue780> I think what lightscribe drives need is a really big "laser"
<foxbuntu__> in my experience with those drives the more you use that feature the faster they die
<rogue780> anyone on pownce?
<superm1> rogue780, what is that?
<tgm4883> I'm not that impressed with lightscribe anyway.  It's better than sharpie, but you still need special disks. If I need special disks anyway, I might as well buy the ones you can print on and get color
<rogue780> http://digg.com/software/Pownce_Up_close_and_personal
<tgm4883> I could see the motor wearing out faster, but not the laser
<rogue780>  http://www.addoneword.com/ ---anyone can contribute to the story one word at a time....how could this possibly end up badly?
<foxbuntu__> its been awhile since i have delt with them...but i blew up a few of them using that (back when I "rented" hardware from bby)
<rogue780> you can rent hardware? wtf?
<foxbuntu__> yea credit card + bby + 30 day return policy = rental
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> thats borderline fraud isn't it
<foxbuntu__> no, because if you don't like it you can return it, says so right in the policy
<foxbuntu__> (former bby employee)
<foxbuntu__> lol
<tgm4883> with the stipulation that you are returning it because you didn't like it.  Not premeditating that you planed on returning it before you bought it
<foxbuntu__> you can't do it alot or they wont let you return stuff anymore...but none the less
<foxbuntu__> but they would have to prove that
<superm1> keescook, some time back i had asked you about how to checkout just the latest part of a bzr branch.  i learned this weekend bzr co --lightweight only checks out the last revision, so all the history before hand is ignored
<tgm4883> Thats not the point though
<tgm4883> There are a lot of things that you can get away with that they wouldn't be able to prove.  Doesn't mean that you should do it
<foxbuntu__> lol...I only ever rented parts I didnt have for testing at the time (which anymore, i have too may parts)
<tgm4883> lol, my problem too, to many parts
<foxbuntu__> you should see the piles of random junk I have
<rogue780> I've got a rack-mount server measuring approx 3'x3' with dual PII-400mhz and two 9gb SCSI drives if anyone wants it. I'm in MD
<tgm4883> rogue780, does that come with free shipping :)
<rogue780> sure...just as long as you give me a ....say $50 UPS gift card ;)
<tgm4883> Deal
<tgm4883> j/k, im thinking it's more than $50 to send that to Oregon
<tgm4883> It's amazing,  I can remember back when 133Mhz was the fastest machine out there.  I can also remember when I threw away 8 133Mhz machines
<rogue780> Oregon...i'd forgotten. I wonder if I could take that on the airplane w/me. I'm comin' over there in Nov.
<tgm4883> Yea, I'm sure homeland security would let that be your carry on
<foxbuntu__> lol
<foxbuntu__> yea you might hack into the avionics from the cabin with your wifi card and wireless electricity
<foxbuntu__> and then over power them with your super jigga-watts on the flux capicitor
<tgm4883> Superm1, what DVD burner do you have?
<superm1> its a lite on
<superm1> um
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Heard some sketchy things about lite on and dvd standalone compatibility
<superm1> well i've never had troubles
<superm1> i usually burn native myth disks rather than DVD, but every so often i'll burn dvd, and they work out fine
<tgm4883> you know which model?
<superm1> let me fire it up and i'll see
<tgm4883> oh and just so everyone knows, mine that broke is the HP 840i
<tgm4883> Currently im looking at a NEC and a Pioneer
<tgm4883> I do have a single layer lite on dvd burner
<superm1> LITE-ON  DVDRW SHW-160P6S PS01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<tgm4883> So you would recommend that drive?
<superm1> i haven't had a single issue with it yet, but i'm sure there are newer faster drives
<superm1> and such
<tgm4883> I have a LDW-411S and its ok, but I seemed to have a seeking problem with the one disk that I burned using mytharchive
<tgm4883> One question about mytharchive, does it make any chapters when it makes a dvd?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> how does it decide where?
<superm1> i'm not sure actually
<superm1> how it decides
<tgm4883> I would guess that it's one of three ways
<tgm4883> 1.  every 5 minutes
<tgm4883> 2.  Scene changes
<tgm4883> 3.  commercials
<tgm4883> I would hope for commercials
<superm1> its probably 1
<superm1> commercials i know for sure its not
<superm1> you need to have a cutlist prepared
<superm1> before you burn
<tgm4883> a cutlist would remove the commercials
<tgm4883> right?
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> you can use the flagging to make the cutlist
<superm1> but you need to make sure its made before you burn
<tgm4883> so the flagging will make the cutlist (providing i go in there it should already be done)?
<superm1> well its still a manual step
<superm1> think of it as you need to 'verify'
<superm1> that it was right
<tgm4883> right, but i dont have to go in there, find where the commercial starts, and manually do it that way
<superm1> what you do is open up the recording
<superm1> hit e
<superm1> and then hit z
<superm1> which loads your comm skips
<superm1> into the cutlist
<superm1> if they are accurate you hit escape
<superm1> otherwise you fix them
<tgm4883> I don't suppose those are mapped to the MCE remote
<superm1> well z is
<superm1> its comm skip forwards
<superm1> i dont know if e is
<superm1> you can also hit menu
<superm1> and pick edit
<superm1> i'm a bit of a perfectionist, so i always go through and make sure each one is dead on
<superm1> there are other keys to navigate in edit mode
<superm1> up and down change the time scale of jumps
<superm1> pg up and pg down jump between cut points
<superm1> and left and right move the selected amount of time scale
<superm1> forward or back
<tgm4883> How is the final edit on the finished dvd?  Is it a smooth transition, or more of a cut and tape together
<superm1> thats all up to you
<superm1> where you make the cuts
<superm1> and how accurate you will be on it
<tgm4883> right, but im assuming that its not a sweet little fade out,
<tgm4883> its more like the commercial skip where it just jumps
<superm1> well
<superm1> you can make them nice fade outs if the show uses them already
<superm1> and you cut at the right place
<tgm4883> ok
<foxbuntu___> superm1: great...the fun continues, my wifi router is dying now
<superm1> foxbuntu___, these things always happen in groups, never one at a time
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<tgm4883> foxbuntu___, thats never good, unless it gives you a reason to upgrade to 802.11n, but I think its a little early for that
<foxbuntu___> yea, n stardard isnt set to even be agreed on by the fcc until Sept of 08 at the earliest, but looking more like Sept of 09
<tgm4883> oh i thought they were looking at 08 for release
<tgm4883> im just going by wikipedia
<foxbuntu___> nope, just talked to a company today that builds wifi AP's and they said their devs just had a meeting saying that if everything goes to plan 08 but more likely to get pushed to 09
<foxbuntu___> for the N-Standard
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> :( I need my N
<tgm4883> So im assuming that the intel 4965 is pre N then?
<foxbuntu___> yes
<foxbuntu___> superm1:
<superm1> yes?
<foxbuntu___> superm1: now to add to this....man I am screwed...my washing machine is acting up, just found out from the wife
<superm1> sounds to me like that LCD TV isn't being purchased any time soon?
<foxbuntu___> yea...that gettin knocked right off the list
<foxbuntu___> damn it
<foxbuntu___> we'll see about the washer...might just be OE
<Daviey> poor foxbuntu___
<superm1> Daviey, what are you still doing up :)
<Daviey> sorry sir
<foxbuntu___> poor foxbuntu___  indeed
<Daviey> just got up to get the daughter a drink and walked past the screen
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> I'll go again if that's what you want
<Daviey> :)
<foxbuntu___> everytime i get close to getting a HDTV...this crap happens...owning a house and being married sucks....no fun money anymore :(
<superm1> i want some working metas, can you get those too? :S
<foxbuntu___> lol
<Daviey> yeah, i'll grab them now
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night Daviey
<foxbuntu___> superm1: is ntp installed on the mythbuntu package?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu___> ok...j/w cuz I don't think my backend has ntp right now
<superm1> if its feisty it does
<foxbuntu___> not setup then
<foxbuntu___> my time seems to fallen off like 20 secs or so
<superm1> there is no 'setup' to it
<superm1> you can add other servers if you want
<superm1> but the ntp daemon is always running
<foxbuntu___> oh...do you know any reason ssh would login dirt slow
<superm1> a lot of IO going
<foxbuntu___> ok
<foxbuntu___> figured it was just the machine is busy
<foxbuntu___> but thought I would check
<foxbuntu___> hmm...ntptime is correct so then I need to adjust the mythtv setting for start/end
<foxbuntu> superm1: I just got to thinking...I could get a 23" apple lcd and have 1080p HD TV from myth
<superm1> those require dual link DVI though i think
<superm1> make sure your video card supports it
<foxbuntu> I could get one (the card I have in the frontend now is an MX400, not exactly HD)
<superm1> its not a matter of the card being able to support HD content
<superm1> its a matter if the port is dual link dvi
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I would love to just get a Mac
<foxbuntu> and an iPhone
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> _MMA_, So I wanted to touch bases with you on how you prepared your seeds
<_MMA_> Oh.
<superm1> because we were going to formulate our metas
<_MMA_> Thats a joejaxx question. :)
<superm1> and make seeds
<superm1> ah :)
<_MMA_> He's that mastermind.
<superm1> Okay i'll check with him.  thanks!.  also, fyi, we just got our stuff merged into ubiquity mainline
<_MMA_> Invite him in here.
<superm1> you might want to take a look how it was done
<_MMA_> Im sure hes around.
<superm1> if your interested in a desktop release next time around or two (rather than alternate disk)
<_MMA_> Naa..
<_MMA_> Doesnt fit our needs/audience.
<superm1> ah okay
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> Hi Hobbsee, what brings you to #ubuntu-mythtv this evenin?
<superm1> er morning in your case i guess :)
<Hobbsee> hi superm1
<Hobbsee> superm1: just saw the discussions on releases and stuff, so thought i'd look in
<superm1> ah.  i was poking about formulating seeds properly
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<superm1> Daviey and I were trying to sort out the right way to base from the seeds ubuntu-archive used
<Hobbsee> how do you build your cds thougH?
<superm1> to make metas
<superm1> its a build script that i hand wrote
<superm1> Hobbsee, http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070702054002-svmnn1mexy4k1foz?file_id=mythbuntu_install.sh-20070512013830-8pfzx9g2zarg2sxf-12
<Hobbsee> looking
* Hobbsee ponders asking some really stupid questions
<superm1> go for it :)
* Hobbsee finishes reading the script first though
<Hobbsee> is ubuntu-mythtv (hearby known as mythtv), an official ubuntu flavour?
<superm1> well i dont know if its 'official', per say, but the name mythbuntu and the mythbuntu team was recognized at the CC meeting a few weeks ago.
<superm1> i dont think it can be 'official', because it uses items from multiverse
<Hobbsee> er...does that make it legal to host on mythbuntu.org?
<imbrandon> superm1, ubuntu's choice is not to use multiverse ootb, dosent make mythbuntu less officialseeing as how i host mythbuntu.org yes :)
<superm1> well i'll step around that question and say its not canonical's problem at that point.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh, right.
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon!  :)
<superm1> Hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> superm1: and it's built on gutsy?
<superm1> yes
<Hobbsee> superm1: well, on the current development release?
<imbrandon> kinda like the choice of studio to use only alternate and edubuntu to use 2 cd's , they are still oficial , just not the way ubuntu does it
<Hobbsee> superm1: i'm wondering a) if it's desirable, and b)  if it's possible to run the seeds as ubuntu and flavours do, and so therefore get all the merges of the ubuntu seeds, and get the images, etc, built in the DC
<superm1> how does the build process work in the DC though?
<Hobbsee> but that likely means canonical would have to host the images, and i suspect they might not want to do that...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, how would it be any diffrent than them hosting the multiverse repo its self
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's a point
<imbrandon> and yes someday canonical will likely host the images, but more myth team will have to be main devs to kick off the builds and seeds
<imbrandon> same as studio
<superm1> imbrandon, is studio still hosting on their own server for gutsy?  Or will they be on a canonical server?
<imbrandon> kinda like when xubuntu became a official flavor
<imbrandon> superm1, i host studio too
<imbrandon> for now
<superm1> oh right, forgot :)
* _MMA_ makes a mean face @ Brandon.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> heya _MMA_ when did you sneak in
<imbrandon> :)
<_MMA_> grr..
* imbrandon looks all innocent about the ML
<_MMA_> Ah huh.
<superm1> _MMA_, mailing list issues?
<imbrandon> superm1, yea i still havent setup his private ML yet, been procratonating
<_MMA_> Well imbrandon generously offered hosting services but has yet to get the ML up. :(
<Hobbsee> imbrandon:it builds in the data centre - i dont know how official it is.
<_MMA_> (he's lacking follow through)
<_MMA_> ;)
<superm1> he was going to make us something like that too :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, huh ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the builds require access to the DC - most main devs dont have that
<imbrandon> official what is ?
<Hobbsee> but seeds, yeah.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon:it builds in the data centre - i dont know how official it is.  (xubuntu, sorry, got called afk)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, some do, like orga etc
<Hobbsee> yeah, ogra does, true
<superm1> so who actually queues up the builds in the DC then?
<imbrandon> xubuntu is official
<imbrandon> superm1, depends on the flavor
<Hobbsee> superm1: the release manager, or a member of the release team
<imbrandon> and who the RM is for that releaser
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, for ubuntu yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont believe ogra actually builds cds, btw.
<imbrandon> not for the flavors
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> he does
<Hobbsee> RM also does kubuntu
<_MMA_> imbrandon: PM
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, as does riddle at times
<Hobbsee> true (now)
<imbrandon> always has been time permittting
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> thats why orga and other became main when xubuntu became official
<imbrandon> _MMA_, one sec
<_MMA_> k
<Hobbsee> well, i guess technically anyone can build them, if htey have access to drescher
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> i was assuming can != do, though :P
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> Hobbsee, to that effect then, i'm assuming we should wait a release cycle before trying to get into being built on the DC?
<Hobbsee> superm1: no idea.  you'd need to have the seeds and that in place, but i dont believe it's any harder than that. ask pitti when he comes online.
<superm1> Hobbsee, and would you be able to comment on properly building the seeds?
<imbrandon> superm1, i'm gonna move you to lighttpd tonight and setup the traffic graphs
<Hobbsee> superm1: as in, how to create them?
<superm1> as in how to create them, and what needs to be in them
<superm1> k imbrandon
<imbrandon> superm1, joejax is the man to poke about getting the seeds prepared
<Hobbsee> superm1: the seeds for the flavours are in bzr.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<_MMA_> He's on. I told him to join.
<superm1> i invited him
<_MMA_> k
<superm1> that would be the page that i was wondering if existed
<Hobbsee> superm1: and look at the current seeds for examples
<superm1> Hi joejaxx
<joejaxx> Good Evening All
<joejaxx> hello
<imbrandon> lo joe
<_MMA_> superm1: Why weret you in the -derivative meeting? Are you on the ML?
<Hobbsee> hiya joejaxx
<joejaxx> imbrandon: :)
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: :)
<joejaxx> hello all
<superm1> _MMA_, Didn't even know there was such a mailing list or meeting
<superm1> i'll join
<_MMA_> k
<superm1> joejaxx, I was looking for some pointers as for getting the seeds prepared for mythbuntu
<joejaxx> oh
<joejaxx> for canonical builds? or just mythbuntu specific?
<superm1> well for now they will be mythbuntu specific, but ideally maintain compatibility so that we could move to canonical builds at some point
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> you are going to want to get the source for ubuntu-meta
<superm1> right, and i saw that you germinate from a seed
<superm1> and that seed is in a bzr branch
<joejaxx> yes there are two methods
<joejaxx> over http and the other is bzr
<joejaxx> you are probably going to want to do bzr
<joejaxx> that is something i have to setup this release cycle with uS
<superm1> (us) being fluxbuntu?
<joejaxx> uS == ubuntu studio
<superm1> ah
<joejaxx> yeap :)
<joejaxx> so you will edit the seeds through bzr branch
<joejaxx> and when you go to build the package you run a script
<joejaxx> it goes out and gets the depends/recommends for each arch that ubuntu supports
<superm1> (the ./update script)?
<joejaxx> yes
<joejaxx> after that finishes you build the package
<superm1> now in writing the seeds that ubuntu-studio will be using, i'm assuming you will leave all the ones there intact, and add another one entitled ubuntu-studio-live, or something to that effect?
<joejaxx> it will also auto increment the changelog for you with the packages you added/remove from last version
<superm1> and within STRUCTURE, list the others its depending on, minimal, standard, boot, etc?
<joejaxx> superm1: oh no we do not use the live seed because we do not have livecds
<superm1> oh right
<joejaxx> superm1: yes
<superm1> (well in our case) we're exclusively live disks, so we would then
<joejaxx> ah ok
<superm1> now what about the syntax in the seed, what are the = or == breaking apart?
<superm1> subsections i'd assume, but why different levels
<joejaxx> well the = is a major section
<joejaxx> for example
<joejaxx> = Hardware and Architecture Support =
<joejaxx> then it goes into
<joejaxx> == Architecture-independent ==
<joejaxx> == i386, i686, amd64 ==
<superm1> so why would you break them into subsections though? (Where is that used then?)
<joejaxx> it is just like having an outline of sorts
<superm1> just for organization when writing?
<joejaxx> yes
<superm1> ahhh.  that finally would make sense then
<superm1> and it appears that any line that doesnt start with a space is ignored too, as there are countless instances of stuff like "Email:" or "Other:"
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> #comments like these are ignored
<joejaxx> it looks for
<joejaxx> " * package"
<superm1> okay and what about if you look at the file 'live', there are a lot of lines that start with "Task"
<Hobbsee> speaking of seeds...
* Hobbsee does the kubuntu one again
<joejaxx> superm1: you are not going to need those until Canonical starts building your discs
<joejaxx> so i would not worry about those for now
<superm1> okay, then won't worry atm
<_MMA_> superm1: Just FYI: #ubuntu-derivative
<superm1> joejaxx, and i won't need to list dependencies within the seed at all, since they are all calculated by the germination process
<superm1> ex, mythtv-frontend and mythtv-common wouldn't need to both be there
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> oh and
<joejaxx> " * (package)" are recommends
<superm1> ok
<joejaxx> :)
<superm1> for this release cycle if we're not going to be built by canonical, should i bug a core-dev to commit us into the main seed bzr branch?
<superm1> or probably not going to be a big deal
<joejaxx> i do not know if they are going to do that but you can specify any bzr branch in the package
<joejaxx> and update it later if the repository moves
<superm1> ah yes thats right
<superm1> well then for now we can just make a branch of that bzr branch, and should we ever need to merge it will be straightforward for a core dev to do
<_MMA_> Have fun guys. :)
<joejaxx> superm1: yeah
<superm1> okay sounds like i've got a good wealth of info here to get going on this then, and make these seeds right :)
<superm1> thanks joejaxx
<joejaxx> superm1: you are most welcome :)
<joejaxx> superm1: i do not know what method you all use to create the isos but just make sure you have EVERYTHING packaged when it comes time for Canonical to build your discs
<superm1> joejaxx, its a custom script right now
<superm1> that i wrote
<joejaxx> superm1: it will greatly speed up the process because you do not have to package everything when the time comes
<joejaxx> superm1: oh ok
<superm1> by making the metas, we were hoping to cut down the size of the script
<joejaxx> ok
<superm1> how do you handle shipping the first files for configuring the system in the canonical build process though?
<joejaxx> so the artwork and other stuff is packaged ?
<superm1> yes
<joejaxx> ok cool :)
<superm1> well all but one piece is
<joejaxx> ok
<superm1> let me show you our script
<superm1> my question will make more sense
<superm1> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070702054002-svmnn1mexy4k1foz?file_id=mythbuntu_install.sh-20070512013830-8pfzx9g2zarg2sxf-12
<joejaxx> oh you mean the config stuff like this?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> like the first generation of /etc/apt/sources.list and the setting of toe interfaces
<superm1> locale
<superm1> kernel-img.conf
<joejaxx>  /etc/xdg/mythtv-ubuntu/gdm/mythbuntu-gdm-noautologin.conf <<EOF << like this
<superm1> little things that i realized needed to be configured
<joejaxx> hmm
<superm1> well stuff like that was going to be part of the metas
<superm1> if at all possible
<superm1> i'm not sure if it was legit to do it that way, but its the plan for now
<joejaxx> ok
<superm1> so after the seeds were sorted out, i was going to try to include as much of those conf files as possible in the metas generated from the seeds
<joejaxx> you need to make a mythbuntu-default-settings package
<joejaxx> anything that is related to the build process
<joejaxx> should not go into that package
<superm1> *not*?
<joejaxx> but thinks like gdm settings etc will have to go into it
<joejaxx> superm1: yes
<superm1> okay and things that are related to the build process, where should they be goign then?
<joejaxx> well it depends
<joejaxx> if you are building the discs then they stay in that script
<joejaxx> but if canonical is building them they are taking care of that
<joejaxx> you basically want all your userland config to be in that package
<superm1> "they are taking care of that", as in they have it as part of their build process
<superm1> a script that runs things like that
<joejaxx> s/config/configs/g
<superm1> like setting locale
<joejaxx> Canonical's buildd will take care of anything building related
<joejaxx> which is why you need to package all the non-build related stuff
<superm1> atm these canonical buildds are mysterious magic boxes :)
<joejaxx> so that when for example
<superm1> to me at least
<joejaxx> you call
<joejaxx> apt-get install blah1 blah2
<joejaxx> you can add mythbuntu-default-settings to that line
<superm1> right
<joejaxx> and all of the configuration stuff will be handled by that package
<superm1> ideally would mythbuntu-default-settings depend on the other metas, say mythbuntu-standalone or mythbuntu-live (the ones made from the seeds)
<superm1> or should they all be independent of one another
<joejaxx> independent
<superm1> ok
<superm1> well some of the configuration stuff in there depends upon packages already being installed though
<superm1> like update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend remove
<superm1> so then perhaps just installing mythbuntu-default-settings last?
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> for the time being yes
<superm1> and likely for it to pass -motu, mythtv-backend mysql, apache2, ntp, samba, openssh-server will need to be dependencies of mythbuntu-default-settings too
<joejaxx> wait
<joejaxx> is the update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend build related?
<superm1> well yes and no
<superm1> the first boot isn't supposed to have any of those services on
<superm1> since the first boot is a live disk mode
<superm1> and ubiquity activates them
<superm1> as needed
<superm1> and removes the packages for the ones it doesnt
<joejaxx> oh so those are just livecd tweaks
<superm1> those particular lines yes
<joejaxx> oh ok
<superm1> the livecd can run with them activated, but thats a bit silly
<joejaxx> then i do not think you have to worry about that then
<superm1> count them towards 'the build process'
<superm1> and dont put them in mythbuntu-default-settings
<joejaxx> yes
<joejaxx> yes
<superm1> how have you guys been doing your build process?  via a similar type of script?
<joejaxx> i have written a custom build daemon/script
<superm1> I think _MMA_ had mentioned something about a tasksel option in the alternate CD mode?
<joejaxx> that handles multiple distros
<superm1> which i'm assuming does lots of similar stuff to what i'm doing by hand?
<joejaxx> yeah but i do not know if you are going to need that
<joejaxx> the tasksel
<superm1> what is that exactly? I've heard the term tossed around
<joejaxx> you know the ubuntu server disc?
<superm1> yes
<joejaxx> where it asks you whether you want to install a dns server ot webserver?
<joejaxx> that is tasksel
<superm1> so it adds a list of packages to a manifest somewhere
<superm1> i'm assuming it preseeds a debconf question?
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> but that is way different than the livecd
<joejaxx> the alt discs
<superm1> well see that got me curious though because the live cd uses this still
<superm1> APPEND  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<joejaxx> yeah but i do not think ubiquity has tasksel support
<superm1> oh so thats just a remenant of the alt cd then
<superm1> and that file=.... can really be removed
<joejaxx> what is in that ubuntu.seed?
<superm1> tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect ubuntu-desktop
<joejaxx> file*
<joejaxx> interesting
<superm1> i dont believe ubiquity is doing anything with it though, because that line hasn't affected the mythbuntu frontend that i wrote for it
<joejaxx> hmm
<superm1> and i haven't seen any references in the code to anything tasksel related as I was writing it
<joejaxx> i will have to look into that
<superm1> what about artwork that is used in the isolinux splash?
<superm1> what kind of package does that need to be put into?
<joejaxx> gfxboot-theme-mythbuntu
<superm1> alright then thats another one that will need to be submitted yet -
<joejaxx> i believe that is the one
<joejaxx> althought kubuntu and xubuntu do not have one of those
<superm1> you guys submitted a gfxboot-theme-ubuntustudio yet?
<superm1> or no
<joejaxx> no
<joejaxx> all of that is handled by the buil daemon
<joejaxx> build*
<superm1> what will you do when you go to canonical servers then?
<joejaxx> superm1: with the syslinux i think they might have that stuff local on the servers
<superm1> hm.  Hobbsee do you know where the gfxboot theme for kubuntu is stored at ?
<Hobbsee> gfxboot?
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: yeah the install disc splash
<superm1> the splash image used for isolinux
<joejaxx> :)
<superm1> is it in a package, or something else handled by the DCs that isn't packaged?
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: kubuntu-artwork-usplash i thought... but not sure
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt be hidden in the DC
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: no not usplash
<Hobbsee> well, shouldnt be
<superm1> well that is the usplash artwork - not isolinux artwork is in a different format
<Hobbsee> i dont know, i dont have access at this point
<joejaxx> oh ok
<superm1> i was hoping a rdepends on syslinux would tell me, but nope
<joejaxx> well i am going to retire for the evening
<joejaxx> Goodnight superm1 Hobbsee #u-mythtv :)
<superm1> okay goodnight joejaxx
<Hobbsee> night joejaxx
<superm1> thanks a bunch :)
<joejaxx> you are most welcome :)
<Zentax> Hey any1 around that might know a little bit about lirc?
<Zentax> I recently bought a Onkyo AMP a few days ago. And it comes with a "media centre" type remote which can be programed to control other devices such as DVD Players, PVR's etc..
<Zentax> Im doing some research (my box is only half built) and noticed the latest (or closest) model remote supported is the 632M
<Zentax> my remote is a 682.. I will attempt to use the 632M when i get it installed. But i was wondering if many any1 has had any experience in regards to using similar remotes than what is listed?
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<pitti> hi
<superm1> hi pitti
<superm1> 'us' being mythbuntu
<superm1> joejaxx alluded a bit to what's involved with getting built in the DC, regarding setting up our seeds and making sure all the customizations to our build process being packaged
<pitti> superm1: not sure what you mean with 'DC'
<superm1> ah, data centre
<pitti> you mean uploading the mythbuntu packages into official Ubuntu universe?
<superm1> well we already have packages going into universe
<superm1> i'm saying building our ISOs
<pitti> so, these should get built, don't they?
<pitti> oh
<Daviey> superm1: i haven't quite caught up on scrollback - thanks for the heads up tho
<superm1> k Daviey
<superm1> currently they are built by a script that I wrote, sitting on imbrandon's server
<pitti> superm1: this involves quite a bit of things, and I cannot decide that on my own
<superm1> i have imagined that to be the case.
<pitti> superm1: I suggest to mail Matt Zimmerman about this
<pitti> it's generally possible since we do it with Xubuntu
<superm1> alright, i can do that.
<superm1> right, and I heard that ubuntu studio may be getting the same sort of thing
<superm1> after they sort out a few items
<superm1> it was a release cycle or two until Xubuntu was actually built in the DC though wasn't it?
<Daviey> Is this using canonical's machines to build iso's?
<pitti> right, it only started in Dapper
<superm1> Daviey, yes
<Daviey> That would be good considering pegasys is kinda weak, especially for AMD64's :)
<superm1> pitti, i've got several other questions here, but they are probably better to be asked after mdz gives a +1/-1 on the idea
<superm1> i'll mail him
<superm1> thanks
<pitti> superm1: he will probably ask you some more questions, specifically about the level of commitment and work you can put into this
<pitti> for resolving problems with the CDs, getting them tested, etc.
<pitti> superm1: good luck, thank you!
<Daviey> i would hope that the distance we have come since starting would be a good sign of commitment
<DaveMorris> Daviey: Did they tell you, the goal posts are always moving
<pitti> superm1, Daviey: I guess we'll invite you to a TB or distro team IRC meeting for this
<DaveMorris> s/did/didn't
<DaveMorris> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<superm1> that sounds like it'd be ideal way to talk to everyone about this
<Daviey> pitti: do you know when they are next held?
<pitti> Daviey: distro team meeting is every Thursday, TB meeting every other Tuesday, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda
<Daviey> ty
<superm1> i'll wait to see what mdz says before putting us on the agenda for either
<pitti> superm1: distro team meeting is not the right forum for this anyway, it'll most likely be TB
<superm1> well also, as joejaxx had discussed with me yesterday, there are a few things that will need to be changed before we'd even be considered to be put right into the build DC
<pitti> superm1: do you already use the metapackages and seed structure we have in {,k,ed,x}ubuntu?
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing chucking out the mscorefonts ;)
<superm1> pitti, that is what we need to get going, and joejaxx was discussing with us :)
<pitti> ah
<superm1> pitti, actually one of them perhaps you can speak to.  the isolinux splash images, I can't seem to figure out where they are stored package wise
<superm1> for {,k,ed,x}ubuntu
<pitti> superm1: I think that's gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<superm1> or are they just part of the things that sit on the DC
<superm1> all of them?
<pitti> no, other derivatives have their own
<superm1> well i don't see one for {k,x,or ed} ubuntu
<superm1> there is a sles, suse, and nld package out there
<pitti> but I'm not sure where they are; asking Riddell or cjwatson may help
<pitti> or kwwii
<superm1> ok, i'll poke one of them later on today to see
<ripok> Hello
<ripok> i have litle problem trying to install mythbuntu 7.10
<laga> yeah?
<ripok> Installation goes well until it tries to detect hardware. Progresbar goes to 90% and then it stucks...
<laga> does that happen with ubuntu 7.04 as well?
<ripok> I haven't tried earlier versions of mythbuntu
<ripok> is that more problem of new ubuntu than mythbuntu?
<laga> duh, sorry. mythbuntu is tracking gutsy now.
<laga> i haven't tried it yet, but can't you choose a failsafe mode?
<ripok> Oh the livecd starts normally but when I start to install mythbuntu it hangs on "Detecting hardware, please wait..." 90%
<laga> hum.
<laga> ok, you'll have to talk to superm1 about that, i guess
<ripok> ok
<laga> superm1_: you here?
<ripok> laga: duh, i rebooted computer and started installation again. Now it passed and I got it installed...I don't did I something differently or what...
<laga> ripok: it was just a hiccup probably :)
<ripok> laga: maybe :-)
<ripok> from where mythtv tries to locate videos?
<laga> what videos?
<laga> for mythvideo?
<ripok> yes
<laga>  /var/lib/mythtv/videos i think
<laga> you can change that, though
<ripok> ok
<laga> superm1_: juski is moving his themes to a CC licence that might make it impossible to include them in mythbuntu. guess he hasn't decided yet which CC licence he's gonna use
<kruuli> elo bois :>
<kruuli> superm1 any news on implementing the unichrome drivers?
<superm1> ripok, i just got here
<superm1> but only for a few moments
<superm1> that detecting hardware at 90 percent is the same one that is used in normal ubiquity
<superm1> you might have found a bug in ubiquity
<superm1> could you submit /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<superm1> either on pastebin or on a bug report
<superm1> !pastebin | ripok
<ubotu> ripok: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> i'll be back in 20-50 min
<superm1> oh i should have read more scroll back, ripok appears to have solved it :)
<superm1> laga, how sure is juski on moving to a CC license?
<laga> superm1: looks like his current themes will stay GPL, new ones will be CC
<superm1> laga, tgm4883 rogue780 foxbuntu subscribe to the newly formed ubuntu-mythtv mailing list.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<laga> he got annoyed ebcause some company is selling mythtv boxen including his themes
<laga> k
<superm1> well but they will also be part of that theme grabber
<superm1> in 0.21
<laga> :)
<laga> probably
<superm1> not too big a deal then
<laga> can any of you do me a favor and run "tv_validate_file"? it's missing some includes here
<superm1> me?
<superm1> tv_validate_file?
<superm1> what is this?
<laga> that'd be nice
<laga> it's part of XMLTV
<laga> $here = ubuntu edgy whichwill very soon be upgraded to feisty
<superm1> i'll have to install it first
<superm1> is the feisty version ok?
<laga> doesn't seem so, but i'm not sure if i installed a custom version of xmltv
<laga> xmltv is quite vital for mythtv, i hope it's on mythbuntu
<superm1> we can make it an option
<laga> option?
<superm1> although it needs command line configuration, does it not?
<Daviey> laga: what themes are yours?
<laga> everybody except for the US needs XMLTV
<laga> Daviey: none
<Daviey> 'none' hmm aint tried that one :)
<laga> Daviey: guess it'll failback to GANT ;)
<laga> superm1: xmltv is configured via mythtv-setup (in a terminal)
<Daviey> laga: i don't agree that everybody needs xmltv - OTA works aswell
<superm1> laga, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28394/
<laga> i'm kinda writing my own grabber right now
<laga> superm1: thanks, i'll report that one!
<laga> Daviey: ah, right. sorry.
<Daviey> but i do use it over ota as it provides 14days rather that 7 :)
<laga> :)
<laga> some of our DVB-eit only provides 3-4 days
<Daviey> eek#
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-04
<superm1> Daviey, eek#?
<Daviey> superm1: laga saying some OTA listings are only 3-4 days
<superm1> but why the #?
<Daviey> too close to the enter button.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> wait, too close to enter?
<Daviey> sausages for fingers
<superm1> your keyboards must be really funky
<Daviey> yeah, lappy keyboard
<Daviey>  - but has a numeric keypad aswell :/
<superm1> Daviey, okay so what i wanted to discuss earlier
<superm1> regarding seeds
<Daviey> shoot
<superm1> you read all of the back log ?
<Daviey> not yet :(
<Daviey> i skimed it earlier tho, with Hobsee
<superm1> okay well here is what it will come down to
<superm1> we want to branch from the ubuntu-archive seed
<superm1> as in bzr branch URL blah
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> and then we will push it up to our own branch for now until its ready to merge in
<Daviey> erm, whats the technical difference?
<superm1> and we want to use existing seeds (live, minimal, etc) as much as possible
<superm1> we can bzr merge then
<Daviey> to bzr co url1 then commit to another?
<superm1> to update to new changes they have
<superm1> if we bzr branch
<superm1> rather than bzr co
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> when is tribe3 due?
<superm1> i'm not sure off hand
<superm1> so all in all
<superm1> the seed should be very straightforward
<superm1> only use one or two files to calculate it
<superm1> so no extra-apps
<superm1> or anything like that
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> why not?
<Daviey> seemed the cleaner way
<superm1> well because you organize within it
<superm1> using = and ==
<superm1> those are strictly for organization within a seed
<Daviey> i wasn't exactly sure how the syntax of them worked
<superm1> me either, that's why i asked joejaxx :)
<superm1> basically when germinate runs
<superm1> it strips all of the lines that don't start with " *"
<Daviey> ahh, so they are *just* comments?
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> (at least for our purposes)
<Daviey> they don't play any germinating purpose?
<superm1> if they do, its related to the canonical build process, not to how we do it
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> also next item of business
<superm1> all the config files and postinst /preinst /postrm scripts
<superm1> pull them out
<superm1> i'm going to submit a mythbuntu-default-settings with them in the appropriate places
<superm1> hi sun-ping.  what brings you into #ubuntu-mythtv this evening?
<sun-ping> Hi... Trying to build a Linux based HTPC .... Basically just looking around for any tips. For now Im reading at
<sun-ping> mythtv.org ...
<sun-ping> Hi! Trying to get some info about building a Linux based "HTPC"...
<superm1> sun-ping, ah okay.  well if your looking to use mythbuntu to do it, it is currently at alpha 2.  if you would like to use ordinary Ubuntu however, we have a guide detailed for it
<superm1> !mythtv | sun-ping
<ubotu> sun-ping: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<sun-ping> Thanks ... (setting away for awhile)
<superm1> laga, you still here?
<Daviey> superm1_: any news on the mirror?
<superm1_> yes
<Daviey> my mirror has barely been used
<superm1_> he mailed me an hour or two ago
<superm1_> well we weren't dugg this time around
<superm1_> for some reason or another
<superm1_> the link he gave me is broke though, so i mailed him back
<superm1_> waiting to hear again
<Daviey> well i think we can safely add pegasys as a mirror now
<superm1> pegasus, not sys :)
<Daviey> meh
<superm1> well i'll put all three as a list then
* superm1 knocks on wood as we get dugg tomorrow or something
<Daviey> we we can remove it just as easily
<Daviey> I'm not suprised we haven't been dugg so much.  It's no longer a 'new' thing
<superm1> well via the seeding
<superm1> pegasus put out a few gigs
<superm1> and so did my laptop
<Daviey> no peers atm
<superm1> Daviey, so you have a good understanding now re: the seeds
<superm1> how things will need to be done
<Daviey> think so, but still not confident what needs to be added/dropped
<Daviey> only a build will tell :(
<superm1> well hopefully nothing dropped
<superm1> hopefully its all just adding
<Daviey> superm1: mythweather is fixed in mythtv svn?
<superm1> there is a different branch
<superm1> that has a revamp
<superm1> its fixed foru s though
<superm1> in our gutsy release
<superm1> and on the mythbuntu.org fixes weekly builds
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> #mythtv-users was just saying it's broke and dunno when it will be fixed ;s
<superm1> well we've got the fix from trac that switches it over to weather.com in
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> joejaxx, you here still?
<joejaxx> yes
<superm1> what about other tweaks to the live cd user only (for example adding desktop icons that idesk uses), should those also be packaged?
<superm1> or can they be considered 'part of the build process'
<joejaxx> if the regular users does not have that after they install
<joejaxx> i would not package it
<superm1> alright
<superm1> did cjwatson ever point you at http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/ ?
<superm1> thats apparently where the initial splash images for the disks are stored
<superm1> keescook, you got a few minutes to look over a few things tonight?
<superm1> i've got 3 items
<OpenMedia> superm1: did you get some accommodation sorted?
<superm1> OpenMedia, yup :)
<superm1> Red Lion hotel
<OpenMedia> Cool.
<superm1> andrew also tested out his machine with a few hidef streams at once, appears to work out fine
<superm1> so no need to lug your hardware across the pond :)
<OpenMedia> Take a look at http://wiki.oreillynet.com/ubuntulive07/index.cgi?Socialising
<OpenMedia> When do you get to Portland?
<OpenMedia> superm1: No worries. Happy to make the offer. Been flat out with some customer changes recently anyway.
<superm1> oooh microbreweries
<superm1> thats what i like to read
<OpenMedia> :)
<OpenMedia> I'm on a diet now to make room.
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> joejaxx, actually one of them I Might have you look at too if you have a moment.  I set up the first incarnation of mythbuntu-default-settings.  I was going to model it off of xubuntu-default-settings, but opted to use cdbs instead: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5863
<OpenMedia> superm1: Why does ubuntu follow the /var/lib/mythtv structure as standard for data. I always felt the Knoppmyth struction of /myth/* worked really well
<superm1> linux standards base
<superm1> is supposed to put it in /var
<OpenMedia> I suppose /var/lib/mythtv could be a separate volume.
<superm1> right
<superm1> well thats if you want to do it that way
<OpenMedia> Just working our a possible migration plan for myPVR from Knoppmyth -> Mythbuntu and there are some interesting bits like this one.
<OpenMedia> Question is should we change, or keep our current standards.
<superm1> well you can use symlinks
<superm1> if you'd like to keep it that way
<superm1> rather than have to force large changes
<superm1> OpenMedia, did you grab alpha 2 to see how things are coming along?
<OpenMedia> superm1: Not had a chance this week, Maybe this weekend. Need more Ram for my virtual box instances.
<superm1> yea i bought another 512 for my laptop last month
<superm1> for that exact reason
<OpenMedia> Getting some 2Gb sticks for the test box.\
<OpenMedia> Shame my Xen sandbox server is full. Not enough RAM slots
<superm1> wow, planning on running multiple virtual box instances then?
<superm1> 2gig sticks...
<tgm4883_laptop> need help on a lirc problem on the forums if anyone has the time
<superm1> that i2c/pvr 150 thread?
<superm1> i've thought about it
<superm1> and dont know what to say
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> been thinkign about it it for a whie now actually
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: Care to let me know some of the details or a link.
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487674
<tgm4883_laptop> im thinking a complete removal of lirc would work
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: You mention your build of the modules didn't work. Is that correct?
<OpenMedia> Have you tried "locate lirc_pvr150.ko" on your box to see if the module has been compiled and installed correctly.
<tgm4883_laptop> oh, not my problem, im trying to help the other guy
<tgm4883_laptop> don't have the pvr150 remote hooked up anymore or I could help him more
<OpenMedia> Ah I see.
<OpenMedia> Sounds like the module isn't compiled/installed correctly.
<OpenMedia> Once thats sorted I'd
<OpenMedia> depmod -a
<OpenMedia> and then modprobe lirc_pvr150 manually and see if there are any error messages
<tgm4883_laptop> want me to respond with that or you want to respond yourself?
<OpenMedia> Ok I'll do it... Hmmm now what was my forum login as its been a while...
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: ok i've updated the forum.
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<foxbuntu> superm1: you in here?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> did you subscribe to the mailing list earlier
<superm1> ?
<foxbuntu> no
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<foxbuntu> done
<foxbuntu> anyways...I was just about to play with the colors on the logos that have been passed around
<foxbuntu> white is too out there unless we switched the entire color scheme
<OpenMedia> What my life really needs, another mailing list
<superm1> foxbuntu, the entire scheme is more tailored towards darker shades
<foxbuntu> superm1: is OpenMedia you as well?
<superm1> huh?
<foxbuntu> nm
<foxbuntu> I know that you are going for the darker scheme...thus we have to find a color that works with black on screen
<superm1> green or blue or yellow
<superm1> are the big three
<superm1> that will show up well without clashign too much
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: OpenMedia is OpenMedia ;)
<foxbuntu> yea...I am thinking a gradiant through shades of blue from right edge to left
<foxbuntu> sure sure
<OpenMedia> Steven Ellis - developer of myPVR here.
<foxbuntu> ah...nice to meet you, Nick Fox, a friend of superm1
<foxbuntu> working on the art team on this project...and mainly breaking stuff
<superm1> foxbuntu, hopefully the list will help you and the other guys communicate a bit better
<superm1> i'll send a note to the others to join if they haven't already
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so are you on schedule for Alpha 2?
<superm1> look at the topic :)
<foxbuntu> oh nice
<foxbuntu> early release
<superm1> well we tried to track right behind tribe-2
<superm1> which was released friday
<superm1> foxbuntu, did you file that bug about alsa and your board?
<foxbuntu> not yet...I need to get that done, prob tonight or tomorrow...just been dealing with alot of other things
<foxbuntu> damn washer is totaly dead now
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: whats your board?
<foxbuntu> a newer Gigabyte with the nForce4 Sli chipset
<foxbuntu> I dont know the exact model off hand
<foxbuntu> superm1: wow this laptop sucks with only 512 of ram
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: With Linux... Hmmm..
<foxbuntu> no, this is my windows bo
<foxbuntu> x
<foxbuntu> the last one lest
<foxbuntu> left*
<foxbuntu> Im just being lazy tonight...dont want to leave my leather chair...lol
<OpenMedia> Ah that explains the 512Mb issue
<foxbuntu> superm1: you still around?
<Vai_Ro> I have a question can someone link me to a good guide on howto install and add movies to mythvideo
<Daviey> Vai_Ro: suod apt-get install mythvideo
<Daviey> *sudo
<Daviey> In the frontend settings you could store a location, but it defaults to /var....
<Vai_Ro> oh lol thanks but i'm more interested in the adding movies to the databse
<Daviey> Vai_Ro: import movies?
<Daviey> myth does have an option to auto see new files in the location
<Vai_Ro> useing the mythvideo plugin
<Daviey> yeah
<Vai_Ro> so i have to throw all my files into a single folder and point it there?
<Daviey> but if you want to add pics & info you need to add it
<Daviey> Vai_Ro: ideally, but you can also symlink items
<Daviey> "info you need to add it" .... to the database
<Daviey> And that's a case of scanning for new videos; that is an menu option
<Vai_Ro> ok looks like i need to go back and rework my backend a bit
<Vai_Ro> see i'm not trying to use the tv part of mythtv i just want it to playback what i have on my hard drive both music and movies
<foxbuntu> thats pretty simple to just add them to the directory and make sure to have Myth index them through the Music/Video manager
<foxbuntu> you can also do it over a network
<foxbuntu> Music can be a little clunky yet as your Metadata on the music files needs to be in order
<Vai_Ro> ok and how do i get mythtv to see that i have movies / music?
<foxbuntu> the easiest way, and the way I do it, is just open the Video Manager and it will add everything that you have in the video directory
<foxbuntu> same for music
<foxbuntu> I suggest that you change the default video directory from /var tho
<foxbuntu> mine is /mythtv/videos
<foxbuntu> and /mythtv/music
<foxbuntu> ect
<foxbuntu> Vai_Ro: do you know where the Video Manager is?
<Vai_Ro> ok I'm slowly getting there
<Vai_Ro> frontend right?
<foxbuntu> right, Setup > Video Manager
<foxbuntu> you will also be able to add Meta information about the files via IMDB, if the files are named properly and they are production movies, it will get the DVD cover and info about the movie
<foxbuntu> or if your file names are off you can just go search from them at imdb.com
<foxbuntu> and give MythTV the IMDB #
<Vai_Ro> ok i went into the video manager and it said there was no videos there
<foxbuntu> ok, then you dont have them in the right directory
<foxbuntu> or no videos are in there
<Vai_Ro> and where can i set my directory?
<foxbuntu> Setup > Media Settings > Videos Settings > General
<Vai_Ro> and is that the backend or the front?
<foxbuntu> frontend
<foxbuntu> after you have your backend up and running you should have to do very little interaction with it
<Vai_Ro> thanks a bunch
<foxbuntu> the frontend controls the backend
<foxbuntu> make sure to create a new directory for the location you want to put the videos and music
<foxbuntu> and give permissions so that mythtv can access it
<Vai_Ro> yep now will it reckagnize multiple folders?
<foxbuntu> only if they are inside of the folder you give it
<foxbuntu> so for example
<foxbuntu> I have /mythtv/videos
<Vai_Ro> like /home/xyz/movies
<foxbuntu> I have /mythtv/videos/someshow
<keescook> superm1: sorry, I'm in the UK atm, so we're a bit out of sync.  :)
<foxbuntu> and you can browse to that from inside mythtv as long as everything resides inside of /mythtv/videos
<Vai_Ro> cool cool
<foxbuntu> or whatever folder you would like to use
<Vai_Ro> sounds like i've got alot of work to do though
<foxbuntu> should be pretty quick
<foxbuntu> create the folder (mkdir /somedir_for_vidoes
<foxbuntu> chmod 777 /somedir_for_videos
<foxbuntu> then go into that menu and set the video directory to /somedir_for_vidoes
<foxbuntu> and your ready to add videos
<foxbuntu> just move them into that dir and then run the video manager to index them
<Vai_Ro> yep added videos just fine reckagnizing the file types diffrent story lol
<foxbuntu> shouldnt have much of an issue there
<foxbuntu> it supports the big ones
<foxbuntu> xvid/divx/wmv/avi/mpeg
<foxbuntu> and I am prob missing some
<Vai_Ro> lol thats great i've got compiz fusion running and when the movie full screened its transparent
<foxbuntu> kewl
<foxbuntu> but thats alot of extra overhead for a frontend
<Vai_Ro> yep thanks for all your help ^.^
<foxbuntu> unless its not a dedicated machine
<Vai_Ro> its just something i added to my main pc I wanted a really sweet player, I don't own a tv
<foxbuntu> not a problem...gl with the MythTV...come back from help anytime
<ubotu> New bug: #123947 in mythbuntu "monitor out of sync at livecd instalation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123947
<laga> superm1: i'm here now
<seanysean> Hello - i've just installed the mythbuntu latest test release, but can't sudo. What's the recommended way of executing root commands in this distro?
<laga> sudo should work
<seanysean> it didn't work at all. My install crapped out right at the end, it booted fine but I suspect this is part of my problem.
<laga> that's possible :(
<superm1> laga, fyi.  sudo works if you login as the normal user
<superm1> if someone asks that again
<superm1> (since he left already)
<laga> patience is a virtue...
<superm1> i've been giving that a lot of thought
<superm1> perhaps it will make more sense to have the normal user logged in
<superm1> and starting 'mythtv'
<DaveMorris> yep, then you know the password etc
<superm1> by doing that, the change regarding auto log out if mythfrontend quits would have to happen too
<superm1> well i'd say i'm cool with that as soon as we have a control centre
<superm1> that launches behind mythfrontend
<superm1> so if the frontend quits, the control centre starts
<Daviey> why not make mythtv a sudoer?
<superm1> because you dont know his password
<Daviey> maybe make one as part of ubiquity?
<superm1> why not use the existing user then?
<superm1> thats made in ubiquity
<superm1> its the same amount of work to re-implement either of them: just a different approach
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> Does mythfrontend provide different exit status?
<superm1> i would think so, but i can't say i've ever tried
<Daviey> ie for exit, shutdown and kill?
<Daviey> exit could return to gdm login
<Daviey> shutdown, shutdowns
<Daviey> kill/crash relogins as mythtv
<superm1> that doesn't touch upon the mythbuntu control centre though
<superm1> where it should fit into the mix
<Daviey> erm, what about login in as the normal user at gdm
<Daviey> so when the user presses exit, they an then login as another user?
<superm1> that is what the original plan
<superm1> was
<Daviey> doh
<superm1> but DaveMorris doesn't like it
<Daviey> missed that
<Daviey> i thought it was restarting gdm whenever mythfrontend exits?
<superm1> well you get brought back to the login screen
<superm1> and an autologin gets you in with in 5 seconds
<superm1> if you dont manually type password
<Daviey> k
<superm1> i guess the big question here is: "Is the system any less secure if it auto logins in to a user with sudo rights than the mythtv user"
<Daviey> suppose if a user can get a 'mythtv' xterm; they can use 'su $normal-user'?
<superm1> well not easily
<superm1> because 'mythtv' needs su/sudo rights then
<Daviey> su rights?
<superm1> not anyone can just su/sudo
<Daviey> i know not just anybody can sudo, but i thought anybody could su
<superm1> well i guess yes they can
<superm1> if they have the password
<Daviey> of the normal user, which they should
<superm1> but how do you wrap that into a gui?
<superm1> to launch that term?
<Daviey> shell script on desktop?
<superm1> well at that point though, why not just use the normal user?
<Daviey> true
<superm1> because your typing your password for the normal user either way
<superm1> so if you auto login to it, you type it for gksudo
<superm1> if you use a shell script to su
<superm1> you type it there
<superm1> and then again for sudo
<Daviey> or gksu ?
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> gksu is a wrapper for gksudo i thought
<superm1> i didn't think it actually did su
<superm1> er maybe not
<Daviey> dunno, only executed it for the first time now :)
* superm1 reads the man page
<Daviey> --sudo-mode, -S
<Daviey> --sudo-mode, -S
<superm1> that and a gconf key
<Daviey> whoops
<superm1> can do it
<superm1> --su-mode, -w
<Daviey> tbh - i really don't think it's an issue 'mythtv' being a sudoer
<superm1> well you dont have a password for it
<Daviey> discusion: GOTO 10 :)
<superm1> and that will break the desktop packages if you do have to set one
* Daviey thinks logging in the normal user set at installation for mythfrontend and everything
<DaveMorris> you should log the user in as normal user for frontend playback
<DaveMorris> also the frontend has different exit options, Exit and Shutdown
<DaveMorris> can we provide our own patch to have "Exit to desktop"
<superm1> okay so the agreement then will be to switch it to login to the normal user for automatic login
<DaveMorris> I'd imagine it'll only be one line
<superm1> well it will be a matter of sed
<superm1> likely
<superm1> modify the gdm.conf that is provided by the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package
<Daviey> you know that DBOX provides a root access shell?
<superm1> did not know that
<Daviey> so us worring if mythfrontend is used from a sudoer or not
* Daviey doesn't have issues with mythfrontend being used from a sudoer
<superm1> as long as that normal user is put into the mythtv group by ubiquity (which I have it doing right now)
<Daviey> my current frontend is a sudoer; and survived an upgrade from edgy to feisty
<Daviey> -- user 'mythtv'
<superm1> there is already let me count, 4 passwords that may be entered during installation
<superm1> so adding another for the 'mythtv' user would really add confusion
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> good point
<Daviey> another note; i think we should add automatic security repo updates
<superm1> automatic updates.....
<superm1> those are always a very iffy thing
<superm1> espcially if the kernel gets updatesd
<superm1> espcially if the kernel gets updates
<superm1> because rebuilding kernel modules and such
<Daviey> yeah; that's why i thought just security repo
<Daviey> limit the chances
<Daviey> maybe make a ubiquity tick box offering it
<superm1> well that is where kernel updates end up
<superm1> ubuntu-security
<Daviey> we put it into RC+x :)
<Daviey> we'll
<DaveMorris> auto updates for security fixes for the kernel is a no no
<DaveMorris> due to needing kernel modules need redoing
<laga> just get some hooks for m-a in place?
<superm1> not if m-a isn't used
<superm1> then things break
<superm1> i really think automatic updates is a *bad* idea.  you can't anticipate all breakage
<DaveMorris> people might have also added 3rd party kernel modules
<DaveMorris> that aren't in the repo's
<laga> could have two repos. one for kernel updates and one for regular updates
<superm1> setting up additional repositories to maintain and watch is a lot of extra work.  especially since there already is ubuntu-security updates
<superm1> that can just be used
<superm1> its just a matter of them remoting into the box to update it every so often
<laga> superm1: did you try that ccache hook for pbuilder?
<superm1> laga, not yet
<superm1> i've been messing with more ubiquity toys
<Daviey> DaveMorris: module assistant makes it quite easy
<Daviey>  - other issues would suggest that it be an opt-in thing
* DaveMorris doesn't care, auto updates is bad!
<Daviey> bad for the soul?
* superm1 thinks of how many windows boxen he's seen die from automatic updates
* DaveMorris of home
<superm1> is there a way to change the language a hostname uses after its in mysql for the first time?
<superm1> it appears no-
<superm1> well not in the gui at least
<DaveMorris> I got hits from google with knoppmyth "EPIA EN"
<DaveMorris> why is deleting recordings never quick and easy
<Daviey> superm1: tried looking through various phpmyadmin options?
<superm1> Daviey, i think i figured out what to do
<Daviey> DaveMorris: what file system?
<Daviey> cool
<DaveMorris> the interface
<superm1> if the entry on Language
<superm1> isn't there
<superm1> then it will ask the first time around
<superm1> that mythtv-setup or mythfrontend is started
<DaveMorris> I jwanna be able to select aload and then press delete
<superm1> okay so now i just need a way to detect the filesystem
<superm1> any ideas?
<laga> superm1: the language of mythfrontend?
<Daviey> superm1: detect the file system type?
<Daviey> ie ext3?
<superm1> laga, the language will still be asked the first time you run any of those things, but mythtv-setup doesn't have to be run before mythfrontend now
<superm1> with this change
<superm1> Daviey, yes
<Daviey> superm1: sed/awk mount?
<superm1> but what if nothing is mounted at /var/log/mythtv/recordings?
<laga> ah
<superm1> and its just a higher level mount
<Daviey> does the fs type matter?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> because if its ext3
<superm1> slow deletes needs to be put on by default
<Daviey> hmm
<DaveMorris> are we able to change the default guided settings?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> sql grab the storage location then mount sed?
<superm1> if you open mythtv-setup
<superm1> well this is going to only be upon package installation
<superm1> so if they change any defaults, then they will have to change other settings too
<Daviey> so just sed mount | grep /var/log/mythtv/recordings?
<superm1> but what if /var/lib or /var are mounted
<superm1> instead
<superm1> or even /
<superm1> and no seperate partition for /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<superm1> and what if its not mounted yet (in the case of a ubiquity install)
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> there must be a way of prbing
<Daviey> probing
<superm1> so i wonder if there is
<superm1> fdisk perhaps?
<superm1> no
<superm1> that will just tell partitions
<superm1> hm
<Daviey> fdisk -L is no good
<Daviey>  /proc doesn't have anything i can see obv.
<superm1> but lots of things you would think to contain this type of information
<superm1> fs, filesystems
<superm1> well /proc/mounts
<Daviey> /proc/mounts i little more than $mount
<Daviey> It must be possible if gparted can do it
<superm1> well /proc/mounts does show it pretty explicitly if something is mounted a particular file system
<superm1> on one of my backends: /dev/VGforMyth/video /media/mythtv xfs rw 0 0
<superm1> shows up in /proc/mounts
<Daviey> but if it's unmounted @ ubiquity?
<superm1> so perhaps a set of nested if and grep commands to determine if anything in /var/lib/ is there
<superm1> hm
<superm1> look at the new /etc/fstab
<superm1> well lol there we go
<superm1> /etc/fstab
<superm1> that is really the way to check
<superm1> check and see if anything explicitly says /var/lib/mythtv/recordings, followed by /var/lib/mythtv, followed by /var/lib, followed by /var, followed by /
<superm1> until one of them is found
<superm1> and then see if ext3 is mentioned on that line
<Daviey> sounds easy
<DaveMorris> guys, which logs will hold the secret to my problem.  My PC has rebooted for a couple of times, also the screen and keyboard input/output has all died yet the machine has still been running
<superm1> /var/log/syslog/
<superm1> /var/log/syslog
<superm1> or /var/log/messages
<superm1> or /var/log/dmesg
<DaveMorris> I feel it maybe hardware releated
<superm1> well memtest and DFT are the way tot start then
<DaveMorris> dft?
<superm1> Hitachi's Drive Fitness Test
<Daviey> dmesg will normally hind at error messages
<Daviey> hind = hint
* DaveMorris has just deleted 180 odd CSI eposides
<foxbuntu> superm1: did you catch the graphics?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i haven't checked my mail at all
<superm1> did the other artwork guys' look them over?
<foxbuntu> oh...they have made some good progress, I threw in a sample too, but idk, they are much better than I
<foxbuntu> and I found out there is a windows port for gimp today
<superm1> oh i knew that for a while
<superm1> before i got my mom on ubuntu, that is what she used for a while
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> so what are you doing today for the holiday?
<superm1> finishing the prefill database stuff, and then two friends were gonna come over and play wii and drink and such
<foxbuntu> oh speaking of that...I bought a Wii yesterday
<superm1> about time :)
<foxbuntu> well you can't find them around here..and I just happened to be in Wal-Mart over lunch and they just put them on the shelf
<superm1> you pick up a few games for it too?
<superm1> or just the system?
<foxbuntu> system and a second controller for now
<foxbuntu> havent decided what games to get yet
<superm1> well if you want something to suck up all your time
<superm1> get zelda
<foxbuntu> need to get my 360 listed on ebay now
<foxbuntu> yea...thats what I was thinkin too
<foxbuntu> I played Wii bowling yesterday some
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> what did kate think?
<foxbuntu> I got the default "Why do we need this?"
<foxbuntu> she likes it tho
<superm1> good good
<foxbuntu> she is making her Mii right now as a matter of fact
<superm1> foxbuntu, where is your recordings directory stored on your box?
<superm1> the std place?
<foxbuntu> "/mythtv/store"
<superm1> eh
<superm1> nvm then
<foxbuntu> why?
<superm1> this postinst script is only going to work on installation, and will assume that you leave the standards
<superm1> once you switch it to something else it will be the user's responsibility to update things
<foxbuntu> why dont you just query the DB with the script to get the user's settings rather than hardcoding that in
<superm1> because this is before its installed
<superm1> before you run mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> the idea is that you can get away without having to run mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> gotcha...so you are going to ask the user for their data driect information, select tuners and such from the livecd now?
<superm1> well that is the direction things are going to be moved
<superm1> but i'm writing it portably
<superm1> so that it can be used on normal boxes
<superm1> with normal package installation too
<superm1> and if nothing else, they can open up mythtv-setup and have a sane set of defaults
<foxbuntu> kewl..I think you should add a link to data direct in the installer then for people to create accounts if they need to
<superm1> thats already there
<superm1> have you not run alpha 2?
<foxbuntu> not yet
<foxbuntu> that will remove alot of confusion for first time users
<superm1> well at the same time, i want to offer an option to bind to the public interface in the machine
<superm1> but i'm not sure the best way to probe for it
<superm1> i saw some python ways to do it
<superm1> but nothing definite
<foxbuntu> why just ask the user where they would like to store the recordings and such and then create the directories if they dont exsist
<foxbuntu> public interface?
<superm1> too many questions
<superm1> leave them in LSB locations
<superm1> public ethernet interface
<foxbuntu> i suppose
<superm1> too much room for error at least in my opinion
<superm1> you leave them in standard places, and if they want to move them around, they can do that themselves later
<foxbuntu> maybe allow an advanced option for other users to do that sort of cust.
<superm1> why?
<foxbuntu> becuase otherwise its annoying to people that know what they are doing
<superm1> annoying that it installs and sets defaults?
<superm1> like every other application?
<superm1> the default location is hard coded into mythtv source code
<superm1> it needs to be recompiled to change that default
<foxbuntu> but will this script only run on new backend installs?
<superm1> only on installs of mythtv-database that are new
<superm1> (don't have an existing mythconverg table)
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well then it should be fine
<foxbuntu> just need to ave that in the Wiki
<foxbuntu> have*
<foxbuntu> and also document the process for adding videos to mythvideo
<foxbuntu> how do I get the Wii browser?
<superm1> well if samba is installed (which it is by default on mythbuntu)
<foxbuntu> (side topic)
<superm1> then its pretty easy
<superm1> go to the wii shop channel
<superm1> sicne its past june 30th, its not free though
<foxbuntu> is playing online free with Wii?
<superm1> there are no games atm that play online that i know of
<superm1> some will transfer data
<superm1> like elebits
<superm1> or transferring miis
<superm1> but nothing else
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> Wii Ware
<foxbuntu> Mario Kart 64
<foxbuntu> awesome
<superm1> i bought it
<superm1> wasn't as good as i remembered :(
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> I just bought it too
<superm1> (well in my opinion)
<superm1> i mean you'll see
<superm1> dont you need a classic controller for it?
<foxbuntu> oops...I guess I didnt look, I just got super mario 2
<foxbuntu> and it doesnt
<foxbuntu> dont they have the first zelda?
<DaveMorris> I was looking at battlailon wars when it comes out, will be muliplay over wireless, not sure of over the net
<superm1> i thought they had the first zelda on there, but i wouldnt have bought it if they did - i've beat that wayy too many times already :)
<DaveMorris> what games you got superm1?
<DaveMorris> I've only got Smooth Moves and Red Steel, RE4 is on its way through the post
<superm1> DaveMorris, sports, rayman, sonic, elebits, red steel, zelda, wario ware, super paper mario, mario party 8, monkey ball, mario kart 64, toe jam and earl, bomberman
<superm1> (the last 3 are on VC of course)
<DaveMorris> mario party isn't out here yet
<DaveMorris> I was thinking of getting it
<superm1> its a blast
<superm1> the only thing is it isn't 16:9
<DaveMorris> along with Man Hunt 2 if I can get it on the grey market anywhere (Banned here)
<superm1> so you play in a little 4:3 square on widescreen tvs
<DaveMorris> my TV is 4:3 anyway
<superm1> has manhunt 2 been released in the US yet?
<superm1> i thought it was under troubles for the AO rating
<superm1> but i did hear about the ban out there
<DaveMorris> I heard both Sony and Nitendio don't want AO rated games on the consoles
<superm1> thats a shame
<DaveMorris> yeah, they should let people make there own choices
<DaveMorris> but over here the parents of 13yr olds are saying it should be banned and it causes violence in kids.  No shit, is that why its rated 18!
<superm1> our stores are supposed to enforce game ratings, i dont see why thats such a hard concept for people to comprehend
<DaveMorris> over here, the parents buy the games for them
<DaveMorris> and know that they are rated a certain age, yet let them play them
<superm1> even so, if a parent sees a AO on the game
* superm1 goes back to his beliefs that the general public really is dumb.
<DaveMorris> http://www.zeropaid.com/news/story.php?id=8877 lol
<superm1> yea that was just on digg
<superm1> isn't that entrapment?
<DaveMorris> possibly
<DaveMorris> the sites parked with godaddy now
<foxbuntu> ok, I am prob retarded...but why wont my second Wii mote connect?
<superm1> you need to sync it
<superm1> to the console
<foxbuntu> it just flashes all 4 lights and then goes off
<superm1> there is button in the flip on the wii
<foxbuntu> how?
<superm1> and one on the back of the controller
<superm1> there were directions in the manual that came with it
<ubotu> New bug: #34776 in xorg "mplayer with xv crashes system on specific file" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34776
<foxbuntu> got it thx
<superm1> DaveMorris, i call bogus on this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQBvqyg2f9M&NR=1 You agree?
<DaveMorris> he looks like a twat
<superm1> sounds like one too
<DaveMorris> superm1: there's no sensor bar
<superm1> unless its below the tv
<superm1> a bit hard to see
<superm1> since its so dark
<DaveMorris> if it was credable they'll make an effort to show you, also notice how the screen went black before it loaded
<DaveMorris> as if in theinput source cable was swapped
<Daviey> I'm trying to watch it; but his shouting and swearing is stopping me
<Daviey> If it's a piecse of $h1t, why buy it?!
<perlmonkey> hi
<perlmonkey> a while back some kind soul here gave me a script to do null channel changing (I change channels manually from STB), but I lost it and can't find it on the web. does anyone know about this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-05
<perlmonkey> I'm having a problem doing manual recording :-/ I can watch tv fine, but when I try to set a recording manually all I get is static recorded
<DaveMorris> superm1: you played the Harry potter game?
<DaveMorris> or anyone else with a Wii
<Daviey> DaveMorris: i think i need a wee
<DaveMorris> they are fun
<tgm4883_laptop> in the lirc feisty guide, for a pvr-150 using only the receiving, not transmitting.  Do you need both lirc_i2c lirc_pvr150 or Just lirc_i2c
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<benlake> anyone have a guess at how you might trigger a mythvideo database update from the console?
<Daviey> benlake: no, but why not just have it browse the location, and only have it update when you want to imdb stuff
<benlake> Daviey: dont understand your solution to my question
<benlake> Daviey: by "update" I simply mean a rescan of the video directory so mythvideo generates video records
<benlake> I'm working under the knowledge that I cannot see new files in MythVideo until I go to Utilities and tell it to rescan....what your saying implies that MythVideo will actively browse a directory?
<foxbuntu> benlake: as far as I know...and I could be wrong here...MythTV does not actively search for new media, as for your question about the command on how to do this, I do not know what it is but you should be able to run the frontend from terminal and watch for the output when you run the Video Manager to get an idea, elsewise you probably need to look at the source code to find it
<Daviey> benlake: it can be set to do that, i can't remember the name of the option
<Daviey> but that's how mine works
<benlake> cool hanks
<rogue780> I found a problem with the feisty mythtv-frontend package. nothign serious, but if you have desktop fx enabled, mythtv is behind the panels
<lashmoov2> /n lashmoove
<superm1> hi lashmoov2
<Daviey> anybody using NFS for /recordings?
<superm1> '/recordings'?
<bdmurray> you might check with bryce harrington
<Daviey> ie, saving on non-backend?
<lashmoov2> sorry, hi superm1, at work, just hanging around
<superm1> ah okay :)
<tgm4883> rogue780, also if compiz fusion has fading enabled, you can see though the mythtv frontend
<superm1> Daviey, any more news regarding seeds/metas?
<Daviey> no :(
<Daviey> been having a mini-crisis with my own setup
<Daviey> and as i'm having fri-mon off, actually had to do _some_ work this week :(
<superm1> fri-mon off?
<superm1> why is that?
<Daviey> lugradio live
<superm1> oh right!
<superm1> didn't realize that came up so soon
<Daviey> where mythbuntu will get a mention; and if juski still uses ubuntu (which i think he does) then he will be demoing it
<Daviey> & jono also gets a slap for slow ML
<superm1> haha
<superm1> is anyone going to video his demo?
<superm1> or can you?
<Daviey> DaveMorris will be there sat-sun
<Daviey> superm1: yeah, should be filmed
<Daviey> his last one was; it is on the net somewhere
<superm1> i'm kinda interested what he'll be touching on so i'll see if i'm missing anything @ ULive :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> can you catch a late flight and join us?
<superm1> i'd love to - but i dont have a passport :(
<Daviey> lsr
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> i gotta dash
<superm1> okay cya
<rogue780> wow. I haven't had my domains hooked up to a working mail sever in months...I just got one up again not 20 seconds ago and I already have spam
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-06
<OpenMedia> jono: Welcome Mr Bacon and how is life
<jono> OpenMedia: hey, good thanks :)
<OpenMedia> jono: looking forward to Ubuntu Live or is it all still a bit crazy at the moment.
<OpenMedia> Myself and Cherie will be attending from NZ
<superm1> probably more excited for LUGRadio this weekend i'd think :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Having fun with alpha2 on virtual box. Maybe my virtualbox environment as it never boots first time.
<superm1> it never boots the first time?
<OpenMedia> Need to clear a spare HD to do a real install. Most of my disks have active images at the moment
<superm1> as in to the live cd?
<superm1> 90% of my test installs are in virtual box....
<OpenMedia> On virtualbox the liveCD boots, I select the mode from the boot Menu and then I'm left with a "_" in the top right of the screen that doesn't go away.
<superm1> did you check the md5sum on the iso?
<OpenMedia> Yeah.. Fine.
<superm1> wow weird.
<superm1> and you choosed Linux 2.6 for the OS type?
<superm1> when you set up virtual box
<OpenMedia> Yup
<OpenMedia> Safe graphics mode usually works if I reset the guest and reboot
<superm1> so this has happened before?
<OpenMedia> Always happens.
<superm1> are you on virtual box 1.4?
<superm1> or older
<OpenMedia> Might be my VB install. I really need to redo the feisty install it is living on, and yeah its 1.4
<superm1> yea because i've never had that happen
<superm1> what's wrong with the feisty install otherwise that needs to be redone?
<OpenMedia> Its on one of my sandboxes and has a lot of junk (Xen + KVM + VB) that might be conflicting
<OpenMedia> Also VB is very very slow
<superm1> ick yea that is quite a mess
<superm1> okay i think i'm about done for today here.  I'm gonna get home
<superm1> -cya
<foxbuntu_> OpenMedia: you still there? I was reading your problem about the virtual Machine with the LiveCD
<foxbuntu_> superm1: hey..how goes it?
<superm1> ok.  just got back home a little bit ago
<foxbuntu_> working hard again?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, yea just got a big piece that was needed, mythbuntu-default-settings published today
<superm1_> still waiting on Daviey's metas though :)
* superm1_ throws a rock at Daviey 
* foxbuntu /help
* foxbuntu slaps superm1_ with a dork stamp
* foxbuntu thinks to himself about a nice feature of gaim...
* foxbuntu wonders if everyone might use it
* foxbuntu thinks it might be called...
* foxbuntu ....
* foxbuntu ALIASES
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Sorry out for a couple of hours.
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: so got some virtualbox tips?
<foxbuntu> I have bad luck using the default scsi drivers
<foxbuntu> what driver does it use right now?
<foxbuntu> I forget what the default is and I dont have that machine which me at the moment
<foxbuntu> as I recall switching to LSILogic fixes alot of issues
<OpenMedia> Thats with vmware isn't it?
<OpenMedia> I'm using virtualbox
<foxbuntu> same with virtualbox
<OpenMedia> Yeah the disk I/O is shocking even using an ISO as the DVD
<OpenMedia> running vmstat in the host shows no load issues, but the guest is painfully slow
<foxbuntu> are you running an ATI card too?
<OpenMedia> Nope NVIDIA
<foxbuntu> k
<OpenMedia> with the binary driver
<foxbuntu> shouldnt make an issue either way..nvidia is good..
<foxbuntu> but switch the scsi driver out and try again
<foxbuntu> it all points to a thrashing hdd
<OpenMedia> How can I do that?
<OpenMedia> Yeah it looks to be thrashing somewhere down low
<foxbuntu> stop the VM
<foxbuntu> then go to the directory where you are storing them
<foxbuntu> and edit the config file for the VM
<foxbuntu> its prob set to something like buslink
<foxbuntu> you should see a line for scsi drivers
<OpenMedia> Hard disk is ide0 master
<foxbuntu> you should see a line for drivers as well
<foxbuntu> can you send me your conf?
<OpenMedia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28756
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: back in 5
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> superm1_: you here?
<foxbuntu> or is your screen still inop?
<superm1_> yes atm
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: back :)
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I was wrong about that config...I forgot that you cant change that in VB
<foxbuntu> but, I do have some other ideas I am tracking down
<foxbuntu> where in the boot process does the LiveCD stop again?
<OpenMedia> SMP motherboard not detected.
<OpenMedia> I'm running feisty on an Asus M2NPV-VM with an Athlon X2 3600
<OpenMedia> Now if I just reboot the boot the vbox instance the boot is clean and works, but is very very slow
<foxbuntu> do you have the kernel modules installed?
<OpenMedia> Running a vanilla 2.6.20-16-generic kernel. Physical 512 and guest is 160
<OpenMedia> vboxdrv
<foxbuntu> well 160MB of Ram on a livecd will run slow
<foxbuntu> that mostly going to swap and thats why your drive is thrashing
<foxbuntu> and when the swap really is a virtual file on a real drive...then its even slower
<foxbuntu> buy yourself 1gb of ram
<foxbuntu> I just got a 1GB DDR2 for my laptop for $43 with shipping
<OpenMedia> Ah. Ok.
<OpenMedia> I have a 2Gb stick due next week. It was supposed to arrive today
<foxbuntu> ever shopped with newegg.com?
<OpenMedia> I'm in New Zealand so no.. They won't ship this far
<foxbuntu> oh
<OpenMedia> I do have a trade account with MA Labs who supply newegg though
<foxbuntu> thats too bad
<foxbuntu> I have spent alot of money with them in the last few years
<OpenMedia> I have trade accounts here in NZ because of myPVR (http://www.mypvr.co.nz)
<OpenMedia> So my pricing is good :)
<OpenMedia> Any ideas on the SCSI error?
<foxbuntu> what scsi error?
<OpenMedia> Sorry.. SCSI on the brain. The SMP error
<foxbuntu> that is the guest o/s?
<OpenMedia> Yup
<foxbuntu> hmm
<OpenMedia> Akways on the first boot
<OpenMedia> CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ stepping 02
<OpenMedia> SMP motherboard not detected
<OpenMedia> Do a reboot in the guest and its fine... I'll check the virtual box forums
<foxbuntu> sounds like VB isnt grabbing the right info off your MB for your proc
<superm1_> afaik virtual box doesn't do SMP
<superm1_> it only will work for the first core
<foxbuntu> well there ya go
<foxbuntu> I was getting to that
<superm1_> that doesn't stop it from "functioning"
<superm1_> just it doesnt activate on both cores
<foxbuntu> what about enabling this:  <HardwareVirtEx enabled="false"/>
<OpenMedia> Ok increasing the RAM helped. Running at 160 was a false economy. Much faster with 320Mb.
<OpenMedia> I'll try the HardwareVirtEx later.
<foxbuntu> k
<OpenMedia> Finally at the installer
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> congrats
<superm1_> OpenMedia, ah great :)
<OpenMedia> Yeah.. Time to pull out a drive and try it on the ream mypvr hardware though.
<OpenMedia> superm1_: Would you like a profile for SkyStar2 DVB-S cards. They don't appear to be on the list
<superm1_> Sure OpenMedia.  What driver do they use?
<superm1_> cx88_dvb?
<OpenMedia> nope.
<OpenMedia> hang on I'll check the driver
<OpenMedia> b2c2_flexcop
<superm1_> the profiles aren't activated in alpha 2 yet - but that should auto modprobe anyhow
<OpenMedia> Ok.. Just checking as I didn't see it in the driver list
<superm1_> OpenMedia, coming from working with knoppmyth, how does our install process compare?
<superm1_> i haven't actually done a knoppmyth or mythdora install ever
<OpenMedia> A lot more painful..
<superm1_> ours is?
<OpenMedia> Knoppmyth just kinda worked.
<superm1_> w/ regard to what?
<superm1_> you mean the booting of the virtual session -
<OpenMedia> Been a while as we use a golden image for our boxes now.
<superm1_> or you mean the install procedure
<OpenMedia> The install just feels harder. Also it doesn't do Lirc and IRBlaster stuff
<OpenMedia> Plus It would be good to capture a locale -> TV Standards map for mythtv-setup
<superm1_> does knoppmyth handle that map?
<OpenMedia> Nope.
<superm1_> ah okay
<OpenMedia> Yours is a lot prettier ;)
<superm1_> could you comment what feels "harder" about it?
<superm1_> lirc stuff is still on its way yet - but i've got a few more things i'm working on automating before hand
<OpenMedia> I'd need to re-do a knoppmyth to be honest.
<OpenMedia> Been tooo long
<superm1_> okay - then a more directed question
<superm1_> what does this need yet to be easier?
<OpenMedia> Anything I can help with lirc or irblaster?
<OpenMedia> Select Country -> Finish
<superm1_> i need to talk to the umc guy working on it before i touch it but likely you will be able to help with the lirc stuff as soon i talk to him
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> well what if i'm in italy but dont speak italian?
<superm1_> say i speak russian
<superm1_> or what if i hate mythcontrols
<superm1_> and dont want it installed
<OpenMedia> Well almost. Class of MythTV, Country, Modify settings.
<OpenMedia> Anything other than Class of Mythtv (front/back/combined) and country standards is advanced install or power user mode
<superm1_> including proprietary drivers and tuner selection?
<OpenMedia> All should be auto detected
<OpenMedia> Thats what knoppmyth does.
<superm1_> well the code is there for the proprietary driver detection
<superm1_> but i dont want to activate it unless the user wants it
<superm1_> when you hit that check box, "Enable proprietary driver"
<superm1_> it detects what you have
<superm1_> and writes a xorg.conf based upon your tv out selections
<OpenMedia> Sadly you both still need to work through a lot of the mythtv-setup screens. With myPVR the aim is the customer never has to see those screens.
<superm1_> that's my goal too here
<superm1_> with the support that i'm working on tonight
<superm1_> to prefill the mysql tables as much as possible
<OpenMedia> proprietary driver stuff -> Great. I'll let you know when I've done a bare bones install.
<superm1_> but some of that is still dependent on what's picked for tuners and such
<OpenMedia> Also I personally recommend enabling delete files slowly as a default. Prevents lots of I/O errors
<superm1_> i'm going to detect the file system
<superm1_> its installed on
<superm1_> and if its ext3
<superm1_> turn it on
<OpenMedia> Ah sweet.
<superm1_> are there any other file systems that need it?
<OpenMedia> Reiser.
<superm1_> reiser is such a bad idea for a myth box though from what i've heard
<superm1_> ....
<OpenMedia> Didn't bother with XFS because of issues shrinking filesystems
<superm1_> i use xfs here at home
<superm1_> no complaints for what i've needed it for
<OpenMedia> Yeah I might use it as the default if we switch to Mythbuntu.
<superm1_> something that will need work yet is partitioning
<superm1_> the other two meta distros - how do they handle such things?
<OpenMedia> It will be great when 0.21 is out with the storage pools.
<OpenMedia> Knoppmyth lets you chose file system.
<superm1_> but does it do many partitions?
<superm1_> or how does it break it up
<OpenMedia> One other nice thing would be an option for a small root, and a large LVM based /var/lib/mythtv filesystem
<OpenMedia> Knoppmyth does
<OpenMedia> root
<OpenMedia> swap
<OpenMedia> /myth/
<superm1_> well the problem here is that ubiquity doesn't have LVM support
<superm1_> that would be quite a coding effort to add
<OpenMedia> Real pain. But with the new storage pools less of an issue.
<superm1_> i'm really hoping that they don't release 0.21 like a month after mythbuntu 7.10
<superm1_> or something ridiculous like that
<superm1_> still hovering at 99 tickets or so
<OpenMedia> I'm waiting on the mythmultiplex stuff. Looking close now. Daniel has just released the DVB-S support
<superm1_> is it going into 0.21, or sticking as a sep. branch?
<OpenMedia> Still in a branch at the moment, but its looking quite close.
<OpenMedia> Hmm, my VB guest is still trying to reboot.. Odd
<superm1_> you can give it a jolt with [host key]  + r
<superm1_> i believe
<OpenMedia> Yeah.. Was trying to avoid that one
<OpenMedia> Ok install was pretty sweet.
<OpenMedia> I'll have a play with a real physical install tomorrow and see what HW breaks
<superm1_> :)
<superm1_> i think if i've got anything going for it on this install - it should be speed
<OpenMedia> If you are only using a remote control there is no easy way to select shutdown.
<superm1_> that install didn't take more than 10-15 minutes once you had the thing booting the live cd finally
<OpenMedia> yeah all the pain was the virtual environment.
<superm1_> last year when the idea for this was conceptualized
<superm1_> i had one goal
<OpenMedia> Just burning the install to a disk to try on a real environment
<superm1_> install faster than 29 minutes :)
<superm1_> the last thing i said to cecil when discussing moving knoppmyth to ubuntu was that i'll beat that goal
<OpenMedia> Install + setup under 29 minutes would be good. I always feel too many of Myth's standard settings are wrong for consumers.
<OpenMedia> Yeah how is he taking the competition
<superm1_> haven't talked to him since that
<superm1_> i was gonna join #knoppmyth after release and see what he thinks of it at least
<superm1> imbrandon, you here?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> for a minute
<imbrandon> wasup
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> superm1, ^^
<superm1> hey imbrandon - wanted to poke about the community buildds again
<superm1> see whats the status with them
<imbrandon> ahh right, i need to get one more back online, there is A NEW .fr one and one from .ca i need to get going this weekend
<superm1> you have them scattered across the world?
<imbrandon> i have 5 in the same datacenter as the myth server
<imbrandon> but the others are arround the world
<superm1> ah neat
<superm1> so is there an i386 one that can be used for builds as of yet then?
<superm1> or no
<imbrandon> yea there is one in the DC that i can use for it , its a p4 2.6 with 2gb ram
<imbrandon> that should be ok
<imbrandon> i need to reload it
<imbrandon> shouldent take me very long
<superm1> okay cool.  i'll be around irc the next 5 or 6 hours - so just ping me
<imbrandon> kk
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-07
<foxbuntu> superm1_: did you catch the digg post about the mythtv in a car?
<superm1> i saw its headline
<superm1> but didnt look at it yet
<superm1> there have been people that have done it before
<foxbuntu> its pretty sweet
<superm1> with some elaborate video syncing setups
<superm1> via wifi and such
<foxbuntu> great idea...but...I am not about to hack up the dash of my lexus for his design
<foxbuntu> ha
<superm1> it was in a lexus?
<foxbuntu> no, but it was a newer mazda 3
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> later on tonight i'm going to hack together the start of my CD/flash drive frontend script
<superm1> so that you can boot the cd up
<superm1> and have a flash drive plugged in
<superm1> with a small config file
<foxbuntu> nice
<superm1> which will mount nfs/samba for you, and connect to your backend
<foxbuntu> yea...I got the great new this afternoon that my washer wasnt salvagable
<superm1> eventually i want to expand it to be able to run the backend that way too - but thats a long way away
<superm1> wish you had a discount on a new one now eh?
<foxbuntu> so I had to drop 700 on a new one today
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> would have been nice
<superm1> well you didn't have to -  you could have just done them by hand :)
<foxbuntu> sure sure
<foxbuntu> you can come help then
<foxbuntu> I am prob going to play wayyy too much Wii this weekend
<foxbuntu> Kate went out of town to visit her friend Amy
<superm1> haha
<superm1> go get zelda
<superm1> and play that for the weekend
<foxbuntu> I already did
<superm1> it will keep you busy
<superm1> the first 1-2 hours is slow, but its hard to put down after that
<foxbuntu> I have logged 5.5 hours into the game already
<superm1> very good :)
<foxbuntu> I just beat the boss of the Forest Temple this afternoon
<superm1> 5.5 hours and thats it ? :)
<foxbuntu> well I am a bit futher beond that tho
<foxbuntu> beyond
<superm1> maybe sometime this weekend i should revisit finishing my last side quest in it
<foxbuntu> that was just the last major point
<superm1> i've got some 45 or 55 hours logged in the game - and all major quests and all but one side quest done
<foxbuntu> nice
<foxbuntu> I only have a little ways to go then
<foxbuntu> well I spent 15 mins beating supermario today too
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> ?
<foxbuntu> the first one
<foxbuntu> I beat the game in ~15 mins
<superm1> ah
<foxbuntu> which is a bit slow...it can be done in about 9
<foxbuntu> but I am already almost a Wii bowling pro too
<foxbuntu> only a few points to go
<superm1> you sure are keeping busy with this thing
<foxbuntu> yea...
<foxbuntu> keeps me from doing work at night
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> I need to get my Xbox on Ebay this weekend though
<foxbuntu> superm1_: hey I am having problems all the sudden with buffer errors on my tuner
<foxbuntu> and the video is choppy
* foxbuntu is rolling on the floor in laughter at tonights John Stewart
<superm1_> okay now i'm trying to debate what priority to make the question in the mythtv packaging regarding whether to listen on a public port or bind to localhost
<superm1_> considering the convenience it can provide i think a default of no, but show both questions is best?
<foxbuntu> I would phrase the question as Local host or public making localhost default and (Recommended for a single Machine)
<superm1_> well i was actually rethinking it a bit
<superm1_> perhaps something a little more user friendly wording wise
<superm1_> asking if they are using other mythtv machines too
<superm1_> or something to that effect
<superm1_> rather than it being too technical
<foxbuntu> that would probably be best
<OpenMediaSupport> foxbuntu: What type of tuner have you got.
<foxbuntu> 2 pvr-150 mce's
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1_: Just done a clean install on a clean HD. Just need to confirm all of the hardware support
<superm1_> how fast was it on real hardware to install?  I've only installed to a usb drive - so its hard to guage
<OpenMediaSupport> Ok 	- cat /proc/sys/vm/min_free_kbytes
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1_:  Good given the age of the driver - an old 10G Quantum
<superm1_> awesome
<OpenMediaSupport> Was it supposed to detect the bcop based DVB-S cards?
<foxbuntu> viper@viper:~$ cat /proc/sys/vm/min_free_kbytes
<foxbuntu> 3533
<OpenMediaSupport> Also it wouldn't let me add in two IVTV based tuners.
<OpenMediaSupport> Put this in /etc/sysctl.conf
<OpenMediaSupport> vm.min_free_kbytes=16384
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1_: I'd recommend putting this value on ALL myth boxes anyway.
<OpenMediaSupport> Got a customer with two PVR-500 cards and we had to double that value when he runs it hard
<superm1_> OpenMediaSupport, that hardware selection stuff for the tuners doesnt do anything yet either which way
<superm1_> what does that value do?
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1_: Fine.
<OpenMediaSupport> The value make sure that your min free memory is set to 16Meg
<superm1_> there isn't any reason why they shouldn't be supported by the kernel -
<superm1_> the dvb-s
<superm1_> min free physical memory?
<OpenMediaSupport> That way when the ivtv driver wants a new large block it should be readily available.
<OpenMediaSupport> Otherwise the time it takes to recover the blocks can mean frame drops
<OpenMediaSupport> Search ivtv + min_free_bytes for some refs
<superm1_> oh very interesting
<OpenMediaSupport> Want me to log in as a bug?
<superm1_> well what are the repercussions of changing this?
<superm1_> to someone with little ram already
<foxbuntu> I hope its that simple..I have been fighting this off and on for a few weeks now
<OpenMediaSupport> Define little ram. I wouldn't use Myth with less than 256
<OpenMediaSupport> Also the new patches in fixes and trunk reduce the memory footprint thanks to the new icon/theme cache anyway
<superm1_> oh thats great to hear -
<superm1_> glad to be running on newer -fixes then :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Just means less memory used as  "cached"
<superm1_> well little ram being 384
<superm1_> or 512
<OpenMediaSupport> myPVR is 512
<superm1_> okay and things are okay with it then -
<OpenMediaSupport> Well actually less as some is reserved for video ram
<OpenMediaSupport> Basically with IVTV cards you can't run without it.
<superm1_> so why isn't this the default on installs?
<OpenMediaSupport> Don't know.
<OpenMediaSupport> I enable it on all customer boxes
<superm1_> okay file a bug against mythbuntu then - i'll make sure its added into the build script
<foxbuntu> no kidding...I even switched the cards around in the PCI slots last week trying to fix this
<OpenMediaSupport> foxbuntu: you can change it on the fly without rebooting. You should be a lot better then.
<foxbuntu> oh, well I gave the ol girl a reboot anyhow
<foxbuntu> see MythTV and I get along, well, Kind of the same why my wife and I get along...stuck with her for life and shes always a pain in the ass
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> but I sure do love them
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> man superm1_  wtf you gotta be 5 hours away for...this weekend would be a great weekend to go get stupid drunk
<superm1_> foxbuntu, if you wanna drive up tomorrow your welcome :)
<superm1_> i'm just working on ubiquity and autostart stuff all day
<foxbuntu> that actually aint a half bad idea
<superm1_> i dont think i'm 5 hours though from you
<superm1_> maybe 3.5 or 4
<superm1_> you can crash here for the night
<superm1_> i've got an extra blow up mattress and a futon
<foxbuntu> im me your addy
<OpenMedia> man does firefox look odd with the default theme
<superm1_> yea i noticed that too
<superm1_> everything else looks good with it
<OpenMedia> Also missing the initial ubuntu homepage
<superm1_> right, eventually i was going to need to find a way to make the default mythbuntu.org
<foxbuntu> there is a good firefox theme out there that would match up better
<superm1_> but haven't looked aroudn yet
<superm1_> foxbuntu, its the gtk theme that is making it look odd
<superm1_> the one that you made based around blueheart
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> yeah...there are some known issues with firefox and my theme
<foxbuntu> I need to do more testing with it...but firefox handles GTK themes strange
<foxbuntu> I think its becuase firefox was designed to be theme independant, having its own profiles and themes
<foxbuntu> oh
<OpenMedia> superm1_: whats the best way to report a mythbuntu bug ?
<superm1_> through the bug tracker at http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<OpenMedia> Ah i keep going to ~mythbuntu
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu - want to mail me the kernel error you see for the buffer problem
<foxbuntu> yeah...but Id have to break it again
<foxbuntu> tv works great now
<foxbuntu> :)
<OpenMedia> No worries I'll find a referernce in the IVTV mailing list archive
<ubotu> New bug: #124514 in mythbuntu "IVTV driver can run out of buffers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124514
<superm1_> ah great.  thanks
<OpenMedia> Don't worry there's more
<ubotu> New bug: #124515 in mythbuntu "Default theme firefox issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124515
<superm1_> keescook, you here?
<OpenMedia> superm1_: you still around?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> chugging along on a few patches:)
<OpenMedia> On  my old knoppmyth system I could modify the database in scripts by just doing
<OpenMedia> mysql -u root mythconverg << EOF
<OpenMedia> Now in mythbuntu I need to make sure I read /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<OpenMedia> which is fine.
<OpenMedia> Problem is when I run
<OpenMedia> mysql -u mythtv -p password mythconverg
<OpenMedia> I just get a bunch of help output rather than a DB session.
<OpenMedia> So whats so different?
<superm1_> let see
<superm1_> what are you passing in other than the EOF?
<superm1_> nothing?
<superm1_> you should be getting your db session when you do that
<OpenMedia> Well normally I could just do "mysql -u root mythconverg" for an interactive session
<OpenMedia> In theory I should be able to do "mysql -u mythtv -p password mythconverg" but that doesn't work
<superm1_> oh!
<superm1_> you have to do it like this
<superm1_> mysql -u mythtv -ppassword mythconverg
<OpenMedia> Argh... Damn it..
<superm1_> yea that bit me yesterday
<OpenMedia> All of the myPVR smarts relied on -u root as that works on Knoppmyth. If I read /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt I can make them work on Knoppmyth and Ubuntu
<superm1_> well you can do -u root still
<superm1_> there is no password by default -
<superm1_> but if you chose one during the mythbuntu install of course
<superm1_> then just -p$PASSWORD
<superm1_> in your scripts
<OpenMedia> On knoppmyth root didn't have a DB password.
<superm1_> then that command shouldn't have changed at all
<OpenMedia> -u root won't work. Try it
<superm1_> works fine
<OpenMedia> Access denied
<superm1_> just did it off the live cd
<superm1_> did you set a password during install then?
<OpenMedia> Ah.. Different on an install.
<OpenMedia> Hmm.. Don't think so.
<superm1_> you can reset it if you did via sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<OpenMedia> Nope still get an EROR 1045
<OpenMedia> sorry ERROR 1405
<superm1_> when you reset it - you put in a new password?
<superm1_> or left it blank
<superm1_> blank just means "dont change it"
<OpenMedia> Ok so how do you reset it to none?
<superm1_> erk - login as root with a password
<superm1_> and then issue this
<superm1_> USE mysql;
<superm1_> UPDATE user SET PASSWORD("") WHERE USER='root';
<superm1_> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<OpenMedia> Cheers
<OpenMedia> UPDATE user SET PASSWORD="" where USER='root';
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> my bad, typing from memory :)
<OpenMedia> Know the feeling.
<OpenMedia> I'll change my scripts over eventually, but setting a blank passwd will let me catch some of the bigger bugs
<superm1_> right
<OpenMedia> Cool. My openvpn support stuff just works.
<OpenMedia> Been cleaning up my meta packages as I don't need some custom stuff that is already in Ubuntu like the ivtv firmware, and my custom ivtv-drivers
<superm1_> ah openvpn support - cool way to do it
<superm1_> you leave the openvpn port open on the box
<superm1_> and then you can get in at will?
<OpenMedia> I have management menus to enable/disable support via the MythTV menus
<OpenMedia> Customer then has the control
<superm1_> oh thats pretty sweet
<superm1_> how do you handle getting through their router then?
<OpenMedia> They connect to my VPN sandbox.
<superm1_> ah that'd be it
<superm1_> i've helped a few people over the web via a reverse port forward from them sshing into my box
<OpenMedia> openvpn rocks.
<superm1_> i used it on my router for a bit rather than WEP/WPA
<superm1_> tunneled everything through openvpn
<superm1_> but my router just dies when too much traffic is going through that
<superm1_> its a weak little wrt54g
<OpenMedia> Odd i've imported my signing key for packges, but it still says packages from my apt repository are unsigned.
<superm1_> have to apt-get update
<superm1_> after importing your key
<OpenMedia> superm1_: you don't include mythrename.pl as standard.
<superm1_> its in the contrib directory
<superm1_> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<superm1_> i think
<OpenMedia> I've found I need a 'pretty' directory for samba exports or customers get confused.
<OpenMedia> yeah there is a pl.gz
<superm1_> i have one myself
<superm1_> for the same reason, on the samba exports
<superm1_> how frequently do you run it?
<OpenMedia> every hour
<superm1_> ah okay
<OpenMedia> It in cron.hourly
<superm1_> i've got mine set to every 5 minutes
<OpenMedia> I have one customer ask if he could set the EPG grabber to run every minute so that he always had uptodate EPG data
<superm1_> haha.  maybe EIT....
<superm1_> but that would be it
<OpenMedia> EIT data here updates about twice a day on average. He thought it would update live if the program was running late - typical consumer expectation of the technology
<superm1_> ah yup
<superm1_> laga, why is mythdvd missing from your trunk rules file?
<superm1_> and also why is there two dh_installdebconf -i's
<superm1_> shouldn't one be a -s
* foxbuntu is waiting for the superm1_ mii to get his butt kicked by the foxbuntu mii
<OpenMedia> superm1_: Any thoughts on enabling mythwelcome? We use it to make it easier to recover from a frontend crash
<superm1_> OpenMedia, there actually should be support in that build for a very easy way to do it
<superm1_> via a file in /etc/default
<superm1_> let me check the exact name of it
<superm1_> checkout /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<superm1_> you uncomment that and log back into X
<superm1_> and mythwelcome is used
<OpenMedia> Sweet. I can live with that.
<OpenMedia> Weird. One of my packages is exiting with an error 243 during post install, but I can cleanly run the post install script on its own
<superm1_> use set -e ?
<superm1_> in the top
<superm1_> or #!/bin/sh -e
<OpenMedia> Same error no additional output
<superm1_> weird.
<superm1_> what sort of things are you doing in there?
<OpenMedia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28929/
<superm1_> whats in the postinst?
<OpenMedia> I think its the mythfilldatabase run.
<OpenMedia> Yup that was it
<OpenMedia> Sweet.. All good now
<OpenMedia> I had no sources defined and the error from mythfilldatabase was propogating back
<superm1_> ah
<OpenMedia> Ok looking good. Damn good
<superm1_> so a fairly painless run?
<OpenMedia> Getting there. Some differences with sudoers and smb.conf that need looking at because of how our support scripts run.
<foxbuntu> superm1_: my Wii bowling is up to 1255
<foxbuntu> :)
<OpenMedia> superm1_: Sweet.. The backported patches work. Watching MHEG-5 EPG on mythbuntu.
<superm1_> awesome :)
<OpenMedia> Even looks better. Must be some positioning bugs on the old Knoppmyth libraries.
<superm1_> that checkout from 0.20-fixes is very recent
<superm1_> within 1-2 weeks
<superm1_> and i have a new one ready from tonight
<superm1_> as soon as keescook is able to look it over and upload
<OpenMedia> Ever seen  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28934/
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> its because of a new glib
<superm1_> it means that the application in question isn't following glib invocation rules
<OpenMedia> fine
<superm1_> there are dozens of bugs supported about them right now
<superm1_> i'd anticipate by release they be sorted out though
<superm1_> the only really "bad" one i know right now is VLC
<OpenMedia> Cool Well i'm done for now.
<OpenMedia> Need to set the box up to record Live Earth as its the only one with enough spare disk
<superm1_> so mythbuntu is feasible then - no big show stopper stuff on your end ?
<foxbuntu> OpenMediaSupport: thanks for the help earlier...my IVTV card seem much happier now
<foxbuntu> actually...
<foxbuntu> [ 5247.272000]  ivtv0: All encoder MPEG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<foxbuntu> [ 5247.272000]  ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<foxbuntu> its not jumping tho
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Thats a know MythTV error that Hans moans about. Whats the load on your box like?
<foxbuntu> average
<foxbuntu> usually no more than 50-60% system util
<OpenMedia> superm1_: Yeah looking good, no major show stoppers.
<foxbuntu> it has a AMD AM2 3200+ and 768MB
<foxbuntu> all sitting on sata
<foxbuntu> and a video card that takes all the video output load
<foxbuntu> a PCI-E NVidia 7900GT
<foxbuntu> OpenMediaany ideas?
<OpenMedia> Sorry not off hand. I'll have a think.
<OpenMedia> Gotta bale guys. Catch you later
<foxbuntu> later
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<laga> superm1__: thanks! :)
<Nixus_Maximus> are there any germans in here who use the "tvmovie2vdr"-script to get epg-data?
<laga> try #mythtv-de
<Nixus_Maximus> thx
<laga> and, uh, stop asking meta questionjs :)
<laga> s/questionjs/questions/
<rogue780> moooooooo
<rogue780> superm1__, you there?
<rogue780> I just tried the newest mythbuntu build on a pc that I've gotten mythbuntu to work on before....after I tell it to start mythbuntu, hangs for a while
<rogue780> then a box pops up with "I/O error" "Error reading boot CD."
<rogue780> and at the top I think it says "Loading isolinux: Disk error AA, AX =42AA, Drive DF" that last might be 0F..can't tell as the text is all grainy
<rogue780> won't even let me check the cd for errors
<rogue780> I guess this latest version of ubuntu is "no gutsy, no glory..." I'm horrible
<OpenMediaSupport> rogue780: Hmmm Bad CD driver me thinks
<OpenMediaSupport> Sorry 3:30 am here so i'm a bit scrambled
<OpenMediaSupport> Want  a laugh. I'm recording Live Earth which is scheduled as a single 22hr program here in NZ. With pre+post that makes it a single 24hr 75Gb recording. Just hope it works.
<OpenMediaSupport> Sorry rogue780 I meant bad CD drive - run a head cleaner or try a different driver
<OpenMediaSupport> sorry drive.... some how driver kinda gets auto typed by my fingers at this time in the morning.
<superm1__> laga, you here?
<superm1__> OpenMediaSupport, know how you feel - i tab complete my thoughts all the time :)
<rogue780> OpenMediaSupport, it's the same problem in two different computers with two different drives, both of which are under 1 year old
<rogue780> although in my second computer I get "Disk error 80, AX = 4200 drive 9F"
<superm1__> and the burn checks out as okay?
<superm1__> in the boot menu?
<rogue780> at first I thought it was still that SATA bug...but it won't even let me check the CD for defects
<superm1> that sounds like a bad burn to me then
<rogue780> I'm verifying MD5SUM AWS
<superm1> can you burn it at a slower speed?
<superm1> or to a different brand of media?
* rogue780 just realized that GnomeBaker doesn't show MD5SUM
<rogue780> I'll try slower speed
<rogue780> 12X should be fine right?
<superm1> well its all a matter of how good the media
<superm1> is
<superm1> if its cheapo media, then faster speeds are more apt to fail
<rogue780> it's the cheapest the PX sells ;)
<rogue780> I think I'll run it at 8x
<laga> superm1: yes
<superm1> laga, i've been messing a lot with your postinst
<superm1> and i've got things to work now (with what appears to be a purge)
<superm1> but its not exactly smart enough to disable the settings the second time around
<superm1> if you dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<laga> disable what settings?
<superm1> the htdigest
<superm1> asking for password and such
<laga> heh
<rogue780> well I'll be damned.
<laga> i've probably left in a purge somewhere
<laga> let's see.
<rogue780> it works!
<laga> superm1: have you bzr pushed?
<superm1> haha rogue780 great
<superm1> laga, i'll push right now
<laga> i've been busy with my xmltv grabber lately. today i used mythfilldatabase --file the first time on its ouput. it felt very good when it worked :)
<superm1> was the xmltv grabber broke?
<superm1> okay revno 14 should show where i'm at
<superm1> and you can see what i've added
<laga> ours tend to break often :) i'm writing a new one that'll use an XML data feed instead of screen scraping. you'll have to pay for the data, though
<superm1> well we may start to feel your pain depending what happens in sept with TMS and Zap2It
<laga> yup
<laga> hum
<superm1> i wasn't sure why you had that cp --remove-destination business
<superm1> and a few other things
<laga> that's probably just cruft :)
<superm1> er actually that is starting to work now - i had a typo in sed
<superm1> do the rest of the changes look sane though to you (given you wree running into lots of issues before)
<laga> heh
<laga> looks pretty good to me
<laga> superm1: i usually run into a lot of issues because i'm not reading the documentation properly :)
<laga> superm1: looks good
<superm1> is there a reason you named mythweb.digest as so?
<superm1> instaed of mythweb-digest
<superm1> following the rest of the file names in that directory
<laga> no reason
<laga> i'll modify it here..
<laga> superm1: do you reset username and password in the debconf database? AFAIK you're not suppose to leave sensitive information there
<superm1> No i dont -
<superm1> didn't know about that
<laga> there was a rather embarrassing security 'hole' in ubuntu some time ago because some passwords were stored in debconf, AFAIK
<superm1> well debconf passwords can only be read as root though
<laga> i don't know if you have to remove them for web apps, though. you might want to talk to your favourite ubuntu master ;)
<laga> really?
<laga> nice
<superm1> i thought so,
<superm1> they are stored in /var/cache i think
<superm1> in a passwords.dat
<superm1> which is cleartext, but -rw-rw---- as root:root
<laga> cool
<laga> now i have to backport your changes to 'my' branch. gnaa :)
<superm1> well wait till i'm done
<superm1> i've still got a few rough edges i'm sorting
<laga> thanks for doing that :)
<superm1> but you should check out the changes on the mythtv-
<superm1> branch
<superm1> i've got some stuff to prefill the database
<superm1> and change MasterServerIp and BackendServerIp
<superm1> and check for ext3 file systems
<superm1> during installation
<laga> nice
<superm1> it will have to be done a bit differently for trunk packaging - but its a nice change
<laga> i'll try to track that in a few days
<laga> i'd like to get this grabber in an usable state first and use my new playstation 2 a lot :)
<superm1> your coding on your ps2?
<laga> no
<laga> it's more like.. playing games, you know? :)
<superm1> oh haha
<superm1> i read that completely wrong
<laga> :)
<foxbuntu_> superm1: is that Street or Ave. for your addy?
<superm1> Street
<superm1> it runs east west
<foxbuntu_> ok
<superm1> ave runs north south in the town
<superm1> the town is broken into 4 quadrants
<foxbuntu_> welll see you in 3 hours then
<superm1> NW SW NE SE
<superm1> you can easily mix them up
<superm1> if you forgot to put NW in my address
<superm1> when you gmapped it
<foxbuntu_> im no using google maps
<foxbuntu_> I have a gps
<superm1> well same thing
<foxbuntu_> yea
<superm1> make sure you put the NW in the address
<foxbuntu_> kk
<superm1> ok cya
<foxbuntu_> i am headed out the door right now
<foxbuntu_> lata
<rogue780> superm1, I may have found a bug w/the live cd
<superm1> oh?
<rogue780> when watching a recording that had about 7 minutes left when you started watching it, when you get to about 53 minutes it won't let you skip forward anymore
<superm1> when in live cd mode?
<superm1> or in install?
<rogue780> live cd mode
<rogue780> I haven't tried to install yet
<superm1> well it should be the same either way though
<superm1> its the same packages
<superm1> matter of fact the same ones as in feisty
<superm1> *gutsy
<superm1> so you more likely hit some mythtv related bug
<superm1> is this a digital recording?
<superm1> or analogue
<rogue780> analogue--it's from basic cable via a pvr-150
<rogue780> XvMC works outta the box though. that's good
<superm1> wow XvMC worked out of the box?
<superm1> what kind of card?
<superm1> intel?
<rogue780> superm1, nvidia....I'm assuming it works since I turned it on and stuff played...is there another way to confirm this?
<superm1> ah okay then i'm pretty sure it wouldnt have worked
<superm1> it fell back to xv
<superm1> the way to confirm would have been a b/w osd
<superm1> the nvidia proprietary driver isn't activated on the live mode
<superm1> just the open source variant
<rogue780> ah
<rogue780> firefox looks kinda goofy...the theme clashes with the titlebar
<rogue780> afk
<superm1> yea thats what OpenMediaSupport was saying too
<laga> um
<laga> does mythbuntu have special support for tv-outs? eg for pc-based set top boxen like the s100?
<superm1> special support?
<superm1> it configures either nvidia or fglrx drivers for tv out
<superm1> if desired
<laga> never mind, $someone got $something wrong
<laga> well, there's a special intel driver called IEGD which supports some tv-out encoders (not open source)
<superm1> okay well i think that the package is all done now, but as i do a test install both this and the last version are now showing css sheets
<superm1> oh
<laga> but i wouldn't worry about that for now
<laga> css sheets?
<superm1> as in no blue background, icons etc
<superm1> no organized page
<superm1> i wonder if it was just a fluke or what though.
<laga> :(
<superm1> i'll reboot the VM and try again i guess
<perlmonkey> hi guys, could use some help
<perlmonkey> I
<perlmonkey> I'm having problems tuning my PVR150 card into terrestrial tv channels
<rogue780> perlmonkey, what seems to be going on?
<perlmonkey> hi rogue
<rogue780> hello
<perlmonkey> well Im trying to tune my card into tv stations but getting a bit confused
<rogue780> first off, what country are you in?
<perlmonkey> UK
<perlmonkey> im sort of semi-experienced with mythtv so you wont need to spoon food me, i have setup 1 backend and 2 frontends already, but just not with terrestrial tv
<perlmonkey> here is where I am now and what the problem looks like...
<rogue780> ok...
<perlmonkey> I installed a master backend, which has a PVR 150 card with terrestrial tv aeral going into the tuner, and I setup the UK tv source and clicked on scan for channels, its added a dozen or so channels (there are only 5 tv channels available for terrestrial analogue tv in UK) and when I try and watch live tv, the channels are not tuned properly, all sloppy pictures
<perlmonkey> I dunno if I screwed up by doing "scan for channels"
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> when I setup a backend using my cable box on composite input I had no problems at all, it worked immediately
<perlmonkey> never needed to scan for channels or anything
<rogue780> ummm...lets just double check. in your setup you have the proper selection for UK broadcast selected...try manually adding channels? sorry I can't be much help...I use US cable and am not sure what could be the problem :-\ although I think this might be a better question for mythtv-users. Also, if you plug your antenna directly into your tv do you get better picture?
<perlmonkey> but I'm thinking, since the tuner is being used now with an aeral, that's gotta be tuned up eh
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> good question, I haven't tried to use the antenna in tv to verify the tv signal, I should really
<perlmonkey> i know it worked some years ago before I got cable, but anything could of happened since then, maybe my antenna blew away ;-)
<rogue780> brb
<rogue780> ack
<rogue780> back*
<OpenMediaSupport> Morning :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Upto 13.5 hours of Live Earth now.
<perlmonkey>  wow
<perlmonkey> you're recording it all?
<rogue780> so...what's this live earth thing?
<perlmonkey> the biggest concert ever
* OpenMediaSupport puts rogue780 back under the rock he has been hiding under for the last 6 months
<perlmonkey> to raise awareness and money for climate change
<OpenMediaSupport> 22hrs of it
<perlmonkey> haha
<perlmonkey> Americans eh
<perlmonkey> I recorded the 7hr Diana concert
<OpenMediaSupport> Started in AU + JP and then worked it way around the globe
<OpenMediaSupport> perlmonkey: we didn't get that live here in NZ
<perlmonkey> :-/
<rogue780> right...so a concert, which AFAIK is only known of in the UK and other "Britishesque" places is going to convince corporations not to outsource highly polluting manufacturing plants to third world countries? or convince us Americans, who waste so much more than the rest of the world, to stop wasting stuff?
<OpenMediaSupport> Well it was organised by Al Gore
<rogue780> and he is the very image of America...
<rogue780> </sarcasm>
<rogue780> I'm not sure what the rest of the world thinks of Al Gore...but most people here think he's a dolt
<perlmonkey> he's much respected and admired in Europe
<perlmonkey> quite an intelligent chap, I saw an interview with him on the tv here
<OpenMediaSupport> and the rest of the world thinks that Bush is a dolt.
<OpenMediaSupport> or worse
<rogue780> so was Charles de Gaulle (regarding European admiration and such)
<perlmonkey> Bush is like a monkey that somehow rigged the election and got in as president
<perlmonkey> just think if Al Gore was in now the world would be a much better place
<OpenMediaSupport> anyhow recording a sing 24 hour program with MythTV should be an interesting stress test.
<perlmonkey> yes indeed
<perlmonkey> how much storage space do you have?
<OpenMediaSupport> about 130Gb to start.
<perlmonkey> phew
<OpenMediaSupport> C4 here in NZ averages about 3Gb/Hr on their DVB-S feed
<perlmonkey> what are you recording at per hour? less than 2gb?
<OpenMediaSupport> so it will need around 75Gb
<perlmonkey> woah
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah they average around 6Mbit on their signal. so the quality is excellent for SD
<rogue780> afk for a while
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-08
<superm1_> OpenMediaSupport, I recored a little of Live Earth myself - weighed in at 11.5 gigs for 2 hrs
<OpenMediaSupport>  59G Jul  8 15:46 4921_20070707194700.mpg
<OpenMediaSupport> 19 Hrs in SD
<OpenMediaSupport> Well nearly 20 hours
<torkel> does anybody have any idea how to make subtitles work with the Internal videoplayer? mythfrontend -v playback says it loads the .srt file, but nothing is shown
<torkel> using mplayer it works, and when viewing the video outside myth using xine it also works
<laga> torkel: hit "t"
<torkel> laga: thanks, that seemed to do it.
<laga> :)
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1_:  You around?
<OpenMediaSupport> Hmmm probably playing games ;)
<laga> probably asleep :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah.. Just been watching some of my 67Gb of Live Earth footage. Great stress test having a single 22hr program
<laga> nice :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Hell yeah.. SD (here in NZ) but good bitrate.
<OpenMediaSupport> Wide screen anamorphic DVB-S
<OpenMediaSupport> Linkin Park's Set in Japan was awesome. Still haven't reached the end of tha AU/JP stuff yet as we were out last night
<laga> nifty
* laga is still fighting perl
<OpenMediaSupport> is it worth the fight ;)
<laga> i hope so. i want a nice xmltv grabber ;)
<OpenMediaSupport> Ah for DE?
<laga> jop
<laga> s/jop/yep/
<OpenMediaSupport> :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Think i'm done for the night. Enjoy your perl
<laga> thanks
<laga> good night to you :)
<laga> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<superm1_> OpenMediaSupport, i'm here
<superm1_> just woke up
<laga> heh
<laga> he's just gone to bed
<laga> morning superm1_
<superm1_> morning laga
* laga serves some hot coffee
* superm1_ doesn't drink caffeine, but he is thankful for the offer
<laga> i don't drink caffeine either.
<superm1_> give it up for health reasons?
<laga> kinda. i decided i don't need it.
<superm1_> ah
<laga> gave up on soda as well
<superm1_> i started on giving up soda some 7 or 8 years ago
<superm1_> then gave up caffeine all together a year or two ago
<laga> i did it.. a few months ago
<superm1_> its a bit of rough transition eh?
<laga> when i had my finals, i was way too nervous.
<laga> heh
<laga> yup
<laga> especially because a lot of caffeine *can* feel good.
<superm1_> well i make *one exception to the rule
<superm1_> when you mix in hard liquor
<superm1_> but thats rare enough that it is insignificant
<laga> yup
<laga> or beer and soda
<laga> (yes, it's rather popular in germany)
<superm1_> mixed together?
<superm1_> or just drank together
<laga> mixed together
<laga> http://www.cc-lautertal.de/ccNews/upload/2_8085169974_mixery_gr.jpg
<laga> stuff like mixery is rather popular
<superm1_> interesting
<laga> i could send ya some if you wanted me to ;)
<superm1_> well i'll make a point of it to try some when i make it out towards that side of the water
<superm1_> is it popular only in germany?
<superm1_> or across other countries near by too
<laga> i don't know.
<laga> you'll find out :)
<superm1_> hopefully some time next year i'll sort out my passport and do some sort of EU trip right after school is finished but before I start a full time job
<superm1_> so i'll see
<laga> :)
<laga> i'll go enjoy my happy meal now...
<superm1> laga, okay the mythweb is all cleaned up.  revno 16 of the branch in -fixes is functional and works as expected
<superm1> laga, are you a kde or gnome user?  (as a gnome user i just discovered a very nice graphical merging tool)
<MrBarby> hi
<MrBarby> i have a problem with my myth install - whenever i try and change channel using the programme guide, it goes back to live tv but doesn't change the channel.  It works in browse mode, and will sometime change to a radio channel but will not change off it.  Any ideas?
<superm1> hi MrBarby
<superm1> are you using an external channel changer?
<MrBarby> no
<MrBarby> internal pci dvb-t tuner
<MrBarby> i'm in the uk
<superm1> okay check out /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log then
<superm1> as you try to change channels
<superm1> see if it is having any difficulties there
<MrBarby> anything in particular i should be looking out for?
<MrBarby> i've had a look previously and nothing has stood out
<MrBarby> i'll have another check
<MrBarby> i get Preview Error: Previewer file '/var/lib/mythtv/recording
<MrBarby> s/1501_20070708143110.mpg' is not valid.
<MrBarby> is that related?
<MrBarby> [mpeg2video @ 0xb72282e8] mb incr damaged
<MrBarby> [mpeg2video @ 0xb72282e8] ac-tex damaged at 1 34
<MrBarby> [mpeg2video @ 0xb72282e8] ac-tex damaged at 5 35
<MrBarby> that's the only other thing that looks bad
<MrBarby> Parser not found for Codec Id: 94212
<MrBarby> i don't think that last one happened at the same time as a channel change though
<MrBarby> and i can change to these channels fine if i use browse mode when watching live tv
<MrBarby> thanks for trying to help btw
<superm1> sorry stepped out for a moment
<superm1> depending on when that previewer error came up
<superm1> that could be it
<superm1> is there anything at the end of dmesg that matches the same time this was happening?
<superm1> and if you schedule a recording, does the recording not change stations as well?
<MrBarby> heh, just been out as well
<MrBarby> last time I tried to change channel nothing was loggod
<MrBarby> so i doubt it was that error :(
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> i have two problems.....
<williammanda> lirc isn't loading.....i'm not sure if it is that I installed it after the mythtv install or not
<williammanda> second problem....
<williammanda> one of my cpu's is maxing out ...100% and causing my HD livetv & playback to pause
<williammanda> this is what I get when I start the frontend...
<williammanda> william@C2D:~$ mythfrontend
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.861 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.870 Gnome-Screensaver support enabled
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.870 DPMS is active.
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.883 New DB connection, total: 1
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.887 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.1.100
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.888 Total desktop dim: 1360x765, with 1 screen[s] .
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.890 Running in a window
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.890 Using screen 0, 1360x753 at 0,6
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.898 Current Schema Version: 1160
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.898 mythfrontend version: 0.20.20060828-3 www.mythtv.org
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:34.898 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:35.446 Total desktop dim: 1360x765, with 1 screen[s] .
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:35.448 Running in a window
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:35.448 Using screen 0, 1360x753 at 0,6
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:35.450 Switching to square mode (G.A.N.T.)
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:35.468 Using the Qt painter
<williammanda> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<williammanda> mythtv: Connection refused
<williammanda> lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:36.154 Joystick disabled.
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:36.658 Loading from: /usr/share/mythtv/themes/G.A.N.T./base.xml
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:36.681 Loading from: /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/base.xml
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:25:36.731 Registering Internal as a media playback plugin.
<racerscl2000> Greetings everyone...
<racerscl2000> I was wondering if anyone on here has any problems configuring MythTV Backend on Feisty? Mine istalled the packages and everything but the MySQL tables don't seem to all be there. For example I start up mythtv-setup and after going through the configuration and I do a mythfilldatabase, it says the table mythconverg.videosource table does not exist. Any ideas why?
<racerscl2000> Been strugling with just trying to get the darn thing up now for a week... any help at this point would be most graciously aprreciated.
<racerscl2000> Could anyone help out on this?
<williammanda> I can't help...sorry
<racerscl2000> Is there anyone here that had a similar problem when trying to run mythfilldatabase?
<MrBarby> i'm no expert... but have you changed any of the ip settings in the various config bits?
<MrBarby> i got mythtv set up on feisty just fine
<MrBarby> apart from my channel changing issues :(
<williammanda> here is the output when watching SDTV....
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:51:59.868 New DB connection, total: 2
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:51:59.885 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.1.100
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:00.014 Connecting to backend server: 192.168.1.100:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:00.019 Using protocol version 31
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:00.075 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:00.077 Using protocol version 31
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:01.358 DPMS Deactivated
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:01.636 AFD: Opened codec 0x66b8800, id(MPEG2VIDEO) type(Video)
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:01.704 AFD: Opened codec 0x66b8ca0, id(MP2) type(Audio)
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:02.047 Opening ALSA audio device 'default'.
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:02.335 VideoOutputXv: XvMCTex: Init failed
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:02.337 VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'NV17 Video Texture'
<superm1> !pastebin | williammanda
<williammanda> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<ubotu> williammanda: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<williammanda>   Major opcode:  140
<williammanda>   Minor opcode:  14
<williammanda>   Resource id:  0x19d
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:03.212 New DB connection, total: 3
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:03.212 Realtime priority would require SUID as root.
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:03.218 TV: Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:03.234 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.1.100
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:03.366 Video timing method: USleep with busy wait
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 15:52:06.327 XMLParse::LoadTheme using /usr/share/mythtv/themes/G.A.N.T./ui.xml
<williammanda> sure sorry
<superm1> williammanda, you will want to try adding UseEvents "True"
<superm1> to your xorg.conf
<MrBarby> have you set the gui and tv to have different sizes?
<superm1> and also turning off the vsync settings in nvidia-settings
<superm1> As for your deinterlacer: set it to bob
<superm1> racerscl2000, are you still here?
<superm1> i can give you a hand too if you want
<racerscl2000> Oh that would be great!
<superm1> MrBarby, can you change settings outside of myth?
<superm1> racerscl2000, you might have hit some database corruption
<superm1> i've seen it happen a few times
<superm1> easiest way to reset the database
<racerscl2000> I think so because the database called mythconverg is quite small (few tables).
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 myth
<superm1> and tell it to drop the database when given the option
<superm1> and then just reinstall the meta package you originally chose
<superm1> 'mythtv' or mythtv-backend-master
<superm1> or similar
<racerscl2000> OK cool... I am doing that now...
<superm1> k :)
<superm1> MrBarby, i mean like can you change stations outside of myth
<MrBarby> i haven't tried
<MrBarby> since i can change stations inside myth if i use up and down
<MrBarby> just not through the program guide
<MrBarby> how would you change stations outside of myth?
<superm1> oh i didnt realize you could change via up and down
<superm1> okay, and you have browse mode enabled?
<MrBarby> yeah
<superm1> well that's particularly odd then..
<MrBarby> yeah
<MrBarby> i've tried enableing the select to change channel in the guide thing
<MrBarby> but it has no effect
<superm1> you might want to direct this at #mythtv-users then or the mailing list
<MrBarby> i've also tried the version of myth in the feisty repositiories and the mythbuntu ones
<MrBarby> where's #mythtv-users?
<MrBarby> i've sent a mail to the list already
<superm1> just type in your IRC client: "/join #mythtv-users"
<superm1> (without the quotes)
<superm1> yea the version on the mythbuntu repositories was just built yesterday, so its a brand new checkout
<MrBarby> cool, thanks
<racerscl2000> superm1- Thanks a lot... I think that did it.
<superm1> great racerscl2000 :)
<racerscl2000> I am able to see the objects now after configuring them...
<racerscl2000> Like the video source and the vcc.
<superm1> yea i'm not sure really why the db corruption happens to some people - but it does
<racerscl2000> Weird...
<superm1> i've only had happen to me once ever in a virtual machine, and could never reproduce it
<racerscl2000> Oh one more thing... doe zap2it still work?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> up through september
<racerscl2000> Ok that was what I thought.
<racerscl2000> Coolness.
<racerscl2000> I am using an Avermedia card and it might not work... bt878 chipset.
<racerscl2000> Having issues with picture since last night using xawtv
<superm1> yick... framegrabber cards
<racerscl2000> Yeah I was going to purchase 2 cards... PVR-150 and pc-HDTV5500
<superm1> good choices
<racerscl2000> May do that after I configure Myth.
<racerscl2000> Does it take long for zap2it to grab information?
<superm1> the first time yes
<superm1> 5-15 min
<racerscl2000> Ok cool.
<racerscl2000> Then I am on track... Thanks a huge bunch!
<racerscl2000> Your information is very much appreciated.
<superm1> not a problem :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Morning
<superm1> hi OpenMediaSupport
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1: How can you work in IT and not drink Caffine ;)
<OpenMediaSupport> Well my stress test worked fine. Got 67Gb of Live Earth, Widescreen SD anamorphic off DVB-S
<superm1> i gave it up years ago back when i used to run cross country and track, and kept the habit.  if not for x-country/track though i have a feeling i'd be awfully hooked on it still
<superm1> wow that's a lot of Live Earth :)
<superm1> they ran it for how many hours by you guys?
<OpenMediaSupport> 22hrs. By the time I allowed for slack I got close to 22.5 hrs
<superm1> wow they must have aired a lot more of it for you then me
<superm1> i got one or two songs from most bands
<OpenMediaSupport> Basically C4 here in NZ carried  the full international feed, so we started from Sydney+Tokyo and then worked around the globe
<superm1> that's awesome
<superm1> i wish they did it that way for us too
<superm1> so you caught all of linkin park's show then in tokyo?
<OpenMediaSupport> Think we got 6 tracks
<superm1> yea we had one :(
<OpenMediaSupport> I was watching that last night.
<OpenMediaSupport> Can you play PAL DVD?
<superm1> I don't see why i wouldnt be able to?
<superm1> it would just be off a little bit on my tv
<OpenMediaSupport> I'll see what I can do
<superm1> oh you mean like bring it with to ULive?
<OpenMediaSupport> If I have time to author it. I doubt it at this point though. Still trying to work out which bits I want to keep.
<superm1> oh just bring the file in native format :)
<superm1> i'd watch it on myth anyway :S
<OpenMediaSupport> All 67Gb ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> so was this 67gb your first recording using mythbuntu then?
<superm1> or was it on a normal myPVR boxen
<OpenMediaSupport> Normal myPVR build. I wasn't taking any chances with this one.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, what remotes do you guys use in your builds?
<superm1> i'm working on lirc stuff today
<superm1> whoops.  lost my wifi there.  OpenMediaSupport did you respond?
<OpenMediaSupport> http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/view/27/58/
<OpenMediaSupport> normal mce2 compliant remotes usually, Although I also have some that work with serial lirc
<superm1> okay
<superm1> well my plan at this point is to have a few supported via installer
<superm1> that are mceusb mceusb2
<superm1> hauppauge
<OpenMediaSupport> By adding the additional key bindings we can make all of the hotkeys on the remote work.
<superm1> and then add as people have other ones they want supported
<OpenMediaSupport> eg Ctrl+Alt+T jumps to Live TV.
<OpenMediaSupport> Ctrl+Alt+V = Videos
<OpenMediaSupport> I tried to bring up that we need some standards on the Myth mailing list, but no one seemed to be interested.
<superm1> what is the default bind key for that sort of thing?
<superm1> (are there any by default)
<OpenMediaSupport> There aren't any
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> i've never touched those keys on my mceusb2 remote, so wasnt sure :)
<OpenMediaSupport> When we first released they wern't mapped and customers were constantly complaining about the "dead" keys
<superm1> so in one of your postinst scripts, you bind those keys via a few SQL commands i'd imagine?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yup
<OpenMediaSupport> Gotta bale. I have a meeting in town. Catch you later
<superm1> k cya
<williammanda> back.....
<williammanda> found out my cpu was dusty...lol
<williammanda> cleaned out the dust and the usage went down
<superm1> thats good :)
<williammanda> :)
<williammanda> still need help with lirc though
<williammanda> 2007-07-08 18:05:32.665 Using the Qt painter
<williammanda> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<williammanda> mythtv: Connection refused
<williammanda> lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages
<superm1> is lircd running?
<williammanda> this is what is on the frontend
<williammanda> yes lircd is running
<superm1> is it running after the frontend tries to connect then?
<williammanda> let me see
<williammanda> k
<williammanda> it wasn't running before mythtv...
<superm1> :)
<williammanda> now lircd is running then mythtv
<superm1> and then is it running after mythtv tries to connect to it?
<williammanda> i don't get that message now but .....
<williammanda> the remote still isn't working in myth
<williammanda> but i do get responses on irw
<williammanda> root@C2D:/home/william# /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<williammanda> Stopping lirc daemon: lircmd lircd.
<williammanda> Starting lirc daemon: lircd lircmd.
<williammanda> root@C2D:/home/william# irw
<williammanda> 000000146f9a0000 00 UP Snapstream
<superm1> okay then do you have a ~/.lircrc
<superm1> and a ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> (look closely at those dots)
<williammanda> yes...both
<superm1> you will want to check your syntax in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> and make sure everything looks good
<superm1> you can do this using ircat
<williammanda> ircat?
<superm1> ircat diagnoses a broken .lircrc file
<superm1> similar to how irw diagnoses a lircd.conf
<superm1> likely you'll use a command like this
<superm1> $ircat -c ~/.mythtv/lircrc mythtv
<williammanda> myth keeps sqwacking about the blank lines in between each command......
<williammanda> strange...this file worked fine before
<superm1> well so ircat is telling you whats wrong :)
<williammanda> haven't tried that yet
<williammanda> " in /home/william/.mythtv/lircrc:19 ignored
<williammanda> " in /home/william/.mythtv/lircrc:21 ignored
<williammanda> mythtv: bad file format, /home/william/.mythtv/lircrc:22
<williammanda> Failed to read lirc config /home/william/.mythtv/lircrc for mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-30
<defendguin> superm1: thanks
<Nostahl> hey guys
<Nostahl> im setting up frontend for first time
<Nostahl> its askin me to set this auto generated password in the mysql db on the backend
<Nostahl> i dont see any documentation on how to do that on the site?
<rhpot1991> superm1: I can do that, he is smart enough to have features specific channels so we just need to know what happens where
<ZippyP> Hello, Need a bit of help using component (RGB) / (PR/CR-Y- PB/CB) output with a NVidia chipset in Ubuntu?? Thanks
<mcquaid> since i've upgraded to hardy, opengl for video playback fails most of the time for recordings or video
<mcquaid> using xv everything is fine
<mcquaid> nvidia card using nvidia binaries
<mcquaid> i say most cause it will work but rarely. have to keep trying
<mcquaid> seeing lots of these errors: Timed out waiting for free video buffers
<mcquaid> i hate going back to just xv as this nvidia card can't adjust birght/contrast etc with xv
<harmony3264> Does anyone know if an AMD64 frontend is compatible with an i386 backend, and vice versa?
<hads> Yes, will be fine. The myth protocol is independant
<cesman> so long as you are using the same protocol version on both ;)
<hads> Indeed :)
<harmony3264> thanks!  protocol means myth version number or just sql schema or something else?
<harmony3264> I've installed mythbuntu hardy i386 on one machine as primary backend with frontend AND mythbuntu hardy amd64 on another machine as secondary backend with frontend.  so that should be ok?
<Zinn> harmony3264: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> hmmmmm, wonder what made that happen
<harmony3264> it's english but how do i "watch it"?
<hads> heh you're a sensitive little bot aren't you Zinn
<harmony3264> maybe it's into puns about backends?
<hads> harmony3264: Yeah, myth version number basically, the protocol has versions but they don't chnage often.
<harmony3264> when i try to watch live tv, i get lots of errors like this:      2008-06-29 19:50:16.839 Error: offset>181, pes length & current can not be queried
 * rhpot1991 shakes his head
<rhpot1991> apparently it found the phrase hard on inside your sentence
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<harmony3264> rhpot1991: i think you've proved it!
<rhpot1991> harmony3264: ya took me a while to debug that
<harmony3264> the error offset... is in the local (secondary) backend.
<harmony3264> the frontend log on same machine says:    2008-06-29 20:35:21.789 Connecting to backend server: 192.168.2.200:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<harmony3264> 2008-06-29 20:35:21.790 Using protocol version 40
<harmony3264> can't find anything in the master's backend log about this failure.   just exited mythfrontend, restarted it, selected "watch tv" and checked the master's backend log again but it didn't change at all.  is that right, no logging on remote frontend connect and failure of a user request (watch tv)?
<cesman> harmony3264: is mysql on the backend configured to accept connections?
<harmony3264> cesman:  yes, at least it has worked from a frontend-only laptop.
<harmony3264> cesman:  actually i just tested that again and it just flashes for a moment and returns to the menu just like my new machine.
<cesman> harmony3264: then perhaps you should start your trouble shooting there...
<harmony3264> cesman:  thank you.
<cesman> you're welcome
<laga> cesman: hey. nice to see you in here :)
<cesman> hello laga
<cesman> nice to be seen
<laga> heh
<harmony64322> sorry for the double name (harmony3264), i switched to the master backend machine in the other room.  this one was working fine until it filled its data hard drive.  now the backend log keeps looping with errors like:   2008-06-30 02:04:33.334 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<harmony64322> 2008-06-30 02:04:33.341 Expiring 40 MBytes for 1312 @ Sat May 24 13:00:00 2008 => Boo           2008-06-29 22:49:35.424 Delete Error '/home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/1312_20080525020009.mpg'
<harmony64322> 			eno: Permission denied (13)
<hads> Looks like the mythtv user which runs the backend doesn't have permission to write inside your home directory.
<hads> I believe that's a fairly common problem people run into.
<harmony64322> hads:  thanks.  yes, getting the permissions set up right has been a trial.  i haven't changed anything since it successfully wrote the files it now says it can't delete.  now the permissions are:    drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 16384 2008-06-30 01:33 recordings
<harmony64322> does it always run as mythtv or could a different id be used for this clean up task?
<hads> It runs as the same user as the backend which is mythtv usually on a mythbuntu install I believe.
<hads> You could of course shit the recordings to the mythtv homedir or a neutral location.
<harmony64322> maybe this has complicated things:  i put all the data on a raid array.
<hads> Umm, oh dear. add an f at the appropriate place in that sentance.
<hads> And that didn't get the bot going? hah.
<harmony64322> yeah, i'm surprised zinn hasn't barked!
<hads> The fact that they are on a RAID array doesn't really make a difference, it just depends on the directory tree permissions.
<harmony64322> the recordings are too big to move.  i just thought by deviating from the standard install, that may have introduced the permissions problems.
<hads> Well yes and no. The RAID doesn't come into it, just the fact that you shifted the recording directory inside your home is causing the permissions issues.
<harmony64322> anyway, mythtv does have write permissions, yes?  and that's all that's needed to delete, correct?
<hads> What's does `ls -ls /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/` show
<hads> and also `ls -l /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/1312_20080525020009.mpg`
<hads> Bah, that should be `ls -ld /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/`
 * hads is having trouble with his fingers tonight
<harmony64322> hads:  thanks, i think i see at least part of it.  some of the files it can't delete don't have write permission and it looks like they were created before i fixed the permissions on this directory awhile ago, eg  the first one here (though the dates seem like they're the same age?):     -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv  3675444180 2008-06-21 21:40 1041_20080621205651.mpg
<harmony64322> -rw-rw-rw- 1 mythtv mythtv       75922 2008-06-21 21:41 1041_20080621205651.mpg.png
<harmony64322>  ls -ld /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/
<harmony64322> drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 16384 2008-06-30 01:33 /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/
<superm1> cesman, what brings you to these parts?
<hads> harmony64322: Well yeah, looks like you found your problem. You'll need to give mythtv permission to write to those files so it can do what it will with them.
<harmony64322> hads:  but it created those files, how can it have done that without having permission?
<harmony64322>  ls -l /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/1312_20080525020009.mpg
<harmony64322> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 147861624 2008-05-25 02:06 /home/me/Data/mythtv/recordings/1312_20080525020009.mpg
<hads> That's owned by you, not mythtv.
<harmony64322> hads:  yes, but how did it get that way?
 * hads shrugs
<hads> Maybe you ran mythbackend as yourself one day.
<hads> Time for me to go make dinner
<harmony64322> does it matter if i start the frontend or backend from the command line or from applications menu?
<harmony64322> hads:  ok, thats very much for your help!
<harmony64322> thats = thanks!
<hads> Yes, that does matter, if you're starting mythbackend from the command line as yourself then it will create files as you, not the mythtv user.
<hads> np
<Tophat> what would be my best bet on setting up a machine to have it input my cable to it, then have the cable run to the tv. and anything i wanted to record i would be able to easy?
<laga> re
<rhpot1991> laga: sorry about your team losing
<laga> rhpot1991: hah
<laga> i don't care that much :)
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<laga> we didn't deserve it anyways
<rhpot1991> you were at the game right?
<laga> no. i was going to watch it on TV, but only caught the last ten minutes or so
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> thought you were actually gonna be there
<laga> no, heh
<laga> it was in austria
<rhpot1991> heh, shows how much I know
<laga> darn i'm tired
<laga> mondays suck :)
<rhpot1991> you know it
<bjorn> hi im a dummy in ubuntu
<bjorn> so i love to try mythtv
<bjorn> can anyone help me?
<laga> well, what's the problem?
<bjorn> the installing
<bjorn> wich file do i have to download
<laga> take a look at the manual, it might be mentioned there
<laga> the live cd is usually good enough
<bjorn> mythbuntu is that only the tool or is it ubuntu with mythtv cause its 519mb?
<laga> it's ubuntu with mythtv
<bjorn> taught so
<bjorn> already have ubuntu installed
<laga> then follow the instructions on the website if you already have ubuntu
<sebrock_> I have no sound after a suspend, however asoundconf list and /proc/asound/oss/sndstat both shows my Intel HDA sound
<sebrock_> any clues?
<sebrock_> I checked if it was muted but it did not appear that way
<sebrock_> and I cant get LCDd and lirc to work correctly on suspend. I have added them both to /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<sebrock_> both it seems they get ignored
<sebrock_> why is mythbuntu not using /etc/defaults/acpi-support at all???
<zabbadapp> how to install a new ffmpeg so that h264 decoding is threaded? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/194226 ... don't wanna wait for Intrepid
<zabbadapp> medibuntus repos have the same old 2007-version according to their homepage
<marian> hi all .. can anyone help me i've got a problem with the backend tv stream
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-01
<phunyguy> hello.
<phunyguy> anyone here using the stupid DViCO fusion remote with a commandIR?
<sabhain> anyone in here have problems lately with the time getting out of sync?
<sabhain> I'm trying to verify the NTP settings .. but haven't been able to sort it out .. I think it's on the backend side .. but not so sure
<rhpot1991> sabhain: verify ntp is actually installed
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l ntp |grep ^ii
<sabhain> rhpot1991, that's for a client, right?
<rhpot1991> one of my backends somehow had the cron job enabled but ntp wasn't installed and it was getting out of sync
<rhpot1991> should only matter on backends?
<rhpot1991> I might be confusing your quetions
<sabhain> ok .. well the grep returned this:
<sabhain> ii  ntp                                        1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-3ubuntu2             Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<sabhain> so I think it's there .. and there's an ntp in /etc/init.d
<rhpot1991> check /etc/cron.daily
<sabhain> but for some reason I've got a sync problem somewhere.  I think it's on the backend, but all the front ends show the wrong time in the guide ... and on the menus .. showing about 6-7 minutes into the future
<rhpot1991> should have an ntp in there
<rhpot1991> ah, maybe you should enable it on your frontends then
<rhpot1991> my problem was between 2 backends, where it would start on MBE time and end on the 2nd backend time
<rhpot1991> recordings were all a few seconds short
<sabhain> yep .. it's in the cron.daily
<sabhain> oddly enough .. the front ends (at least the one I checked ..) doesn't have the ntp in there .. but the time is correct
<rhpot1991> run ntp and see if the time changes?>
<sabhain> what's the command?
<sabhain> never mind .. got it .. ran it .. and the time is right and didn't change
<sabhain> right at the command line that is .. front ends still showing bad time
<rhpot1991> but their time is right?
<sabhain> actually .. I'm finding that their time is wrong
<sabhain> where do I set the ntp server?
<sabhain> if I have an NTP server running on the backends .. shouldnt the front ends just sync to that time?
<sabhain> this is getting ugly .. I can't authenticate the time & date app (to unlock it) and set to network time ..
<sabhain> getting this from npttime: ntp_adjtime() returns code 5 (ERROR)
<sabhain> Ok .. thanks for your help rhpot1991 .. I think I may have it sorted out now .. ntptime wasn't working on the front ends .. so there was a mismatch .. I have them synced to the backend now .. and will watch it to see if they deviate
<sabhain> thanks again
 * phunyguy is away: sleep
<cesman> superm1: missed you last night...
<cesman> superm1: just hanging out...
<superm1> cesman, ah
<Aquahallic> Afternoon folks
<Aquahallic> anyone messed with the mythphone at all?
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> in mythbuntu do i have to install v4l-dvb for my dvb-s drivers?
<laga> depends.
<laga> only if your card is not supported by the drivers coming with mythbuntu
<thedarkone> i get a error every time i do ismod dvbloopback.ko
<thedarkone> it a twinhan 102
<laga> why do you need dvbloopback.ko?
<thedarkone> for sasc-ng to work
<Zinn> thedarkone: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<laga> hah
<laga> i knew it.
<laga> no, you'll have to discuss that elsewhere
<thedarkone> lol
<thedarkone> yeah i know
<thedarkone> i just tring to figure out why ismod gives me error -1
<laga> no
<laga> really
<laga> ask somewhere else .)
<rhpot1991> Zinn has spoken
<stoneymonster> hey laga, no pressure, just wondering if you've had any time with the trunk builds?
<laga> stoneymonster: no, unfortunately not. i just need to wrap them up and push them to the PPA. maybe tonight, but not that easy with my finals coming up
<stoneymonster> laga: cool, finals come first :) thanks for the update
<laga> s/finals/exams/
<sebrock> superm1, ? I've noticed you answered my forumposts
<sebrock> got a small question left
<sebrock> nevermind got it!
<thedarkone> new question can i put the live cd files on to a flash drive and boot it that way?
<Gringo_> weird. I have a pvr150, cat /dev/lirc0 returns something when I press the buttons on the remote, but irw doesn't return anything
<Gringo_> I'm on 8.04
<Gringo_> fresh install
<Gringo_> lircd service is running
<Gringo_> okay, turning the IR transmitter off fixed it :), nm
<Aquahallic> superm1 you around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-02
 * phunyguy is away: at the sto'
<NuSkooler> Q: I currently have a Ubuntu with Mythbuntu installed "over the top" - I'd like to go to 8.04 "clean", but would like to use my _existing_ LVM configuration -- is this possible using the LiveCD?
<rhpot1991> NuSkooler: just don't format your LVM and remount it yourself after the install
<rhpot1991> its also worth noting that LVM isn't really needed anymore with storage groups
<rhpot1991> you can gain all the features without the headaches of actually having a LVM
<NuSkooler> Hrm, the data I have on the LMV could be moved off temporarily if storage groups would do the trick
<NuSkooler> Happen to have a link I could read a bit more about them?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Storage_Groups
<rhpot1991> basically you can add new drives as new storage groups, as you would extend your LVM in the past
<rhpot1991> unless you are getting something else out the the LVM its prob not worth keeping around
<NuSkooler> Not really, that's about all I get out of it :D
<NuSkooler> If storage groups give me something I can continue to throw HDD's at, sounds beauty
<NuSkooler> wow, so I can technically have groups made up of various file systems as well?
<rhpot1991> ya all it cares about is that its mountable
<rhpot1991> though I recommend a journaling file system still
<rhpot1991> for speed purposes
<NuSkooler> Sweet, I think I'm already sold
<NuSkooler> Thank you :)
<rhpot1991> no problem
<hads> NuSkooler: Another insteresting thing is that you can move recordings around in storage groups and myth will still find them.
<NuSkooler> very nice
<hads> And have a special group for live tv, I have a small live tv group so there's more space for recordings. Live TV just expires quickly.
<NuSkooler> Being able to send the load of for e.g. live tv to a specific device is going to be slick
<phunyguy> hello
<rhpot1991> hads: why not just let live tv sit with the rest, it already expires quickly compared to recordings?
<hads> rhpot1991: It's a good way to use up a 40GB partition that's not doing anything else too :)
<rhpot1991> I never really worry about live tv, then again I don't use it so thats why
<hads> I don't much either but my wife still likes to occasionally.
 * tgm4883_laptop had to enable the live tv timeout because people can't remember to exit out of live tv when they are done
<rhpot1991> heh
<phunyguy> ahem...
<phunyguy> HELLO.
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | phunyguy
<Zinn> phunyguy: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<phunyguy> lol?
<phunyguy> i was just saying hello and nobody responded
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> we usually dont
<tgm4883_laptop> mostly because we check back while doing other things
<tgm4883_laptop> to answer questions, not usually to just chat
<phunyguy> meh, no big deal, its just everyone always has strange rules
<phunyguy> i had questions yesterday but i got it resolved myself
<phunyguy> no thanks to the folks at the #mythtv channel
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> #mythtv-users
<phunyguy> heh!
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: most of normally assume hello is just someone asking to ask a question and tend to ignore it if we are busy
<phunyguy> dont you guys just "chat" here ever?
<phunyguy> or is this strictly support?
<rhpot1991> it happens, depends
<phunyguy> k...
<rhpot1991> just gotta watch you aren't spamming the room while someone is getting help
<phunyguy> oh, yeah, agreed.
<phunyguy> at least you guys try to help.
<phunyguy> which is what its all about!
<phunyguy> like I was saying, I asked for help on the mythtv-users channel and got 300 documents thrown at me, none of them containing what the solution actually was.
<phunyguy> also called an idiot
<phunyguy> and a noob.
<phunyguy> I love the open source community... :-/
<rhpot1991> it happens
<phunyguy> is this a good forum for making suggestions to the staff for features?
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: could do it on the forums or in launchpad
<rhpot1991> !forum
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<phunyguy> thanks
<rhpot1991> depending on what the suggestion is
<tgm4883_laptop> phunyguy, it should be done on launchpad
<phunyguy> my issue ended up being a lirc thing, i selected dvico USB remote because thats what I have, and it also had a field for "driver"
<rhpot1991> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> soon it will be brainstorm ;)
<phunyguy> which defaulted to "dvico"
<rhpot1991> might even be applicable as a bug
<phunyguy> but that was incorrect, because that made it use my commandIR as a dvico
<phunyguy> i wasnt using the DVICO reciever
<phunyguy> maybe a noob thing, but like i said, none of the docs pointed out the driver option at all.
<phunyguy> so meh.
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: I find asking about specific hardware usually works better in the forums
<rhpot1991> easier to find someone who has that hardware there
<rhpot1991> unless its something super common
<phunyguy> yeah, i also searched the forum, and up until last night, IRC always worked the best (for other software)
<phunyguy> i thought this would be common - lol
<phunyguy> they kept pushing me to check my lircd.conf again and again, because mode2 showed output  (was it the right output? no.)
<rhpot1991> neat, bluefish for windows
<phunyguy> hmmm...
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<rhpot1991> bahing at me?
<tgm4883_laptop> launchpad.net seems to be having issues
<phunyguy> i even pointed out the hardware.conf and maybe a bad kernal module (i was close), then i got yelled at for guessing.
<Zinn> phunyguy: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> ut oh
<rhpot1991> hmmm what set that off now
<phunyguy> wat?
<phunyguy> lol.
<phunyguy> what did I say??
<rhpot1991> I'll let you know in a bit
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: I'm beginning to think that language filtering is a bad idea :(
<phunyguy> lol maybe
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<tgm4883_laptop> what the hecK?
<tgm4883_laptop> hardware
<phunyguy> i thought i slipped, lol.
<tgm4883_laptop> pointed
<tgm4883_laptop> guessing
<rhpot1991> hold on I'll find it, need to fire up the test bot
<tgm4883_laptop> bad kernal
<tgm4883_laptop>  then i got yelled at for guessing.
<phunyguy> uhhh?
<rhpot1991> hard something I bet
<tgm4883_laptop>  i even pointed out the hardware.conf and
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: Please watch your language.
<phunyguy> hardware
<tgm4883_laptop> hardware.conf
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<phunyguy> LOL.
<tgm4883_laptop> .conf
<phunyguy> nice
<rhpot1991> he found hard on in "I installed hardy i386 on my computer"
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<phunyguy> hardware
<rhpot1991> hard on in hardware.conf
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
 * rhpot1991 shakes his head
<phunyguy> i broke my "hardware" last night
<phunyguy> *gasp*
<phunyguy> HAH
<phunyguy> thats what it is
<phunyguy> HARDware.cONf
<Zinn> phunyguy: Please watch your language.
<phunyguy> take the caps out and put it seperate
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: makes everything lowercase before it compares
<phunyguy> not the point
<phunyguy> it saw "hard on"
<Zinn> phunyguy: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> ya
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> how the heck...lol... nevermind.
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not a bad word ;)
<rhpot1991> I'm beginning to think we might just need a hardcoded bad word list, and not get fancy
<phunyguy> whats wrong with bad words anyway?
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> im not conservative
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: ubuntu channels are family rated
<rhpot1991> some people get out of control
<phunyguy> oh?
<hads> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<phunyguy> nice
<phunyguy> had no idea
<hads> It's probably easier if humans do the naughty word moderating
<phunyguy> lol.
<rhpot1991> hads: ya, but a lot of times humans who care aren't here
<rhpot1991> or paying attention
<hads> True. A hard coded list is probably sufficient for those times though.
<phunyguy> ok, here is an easy question, what is a tolerable BPP value when encoding to divx..?
<phunyguy> i have been doing it by fitting it to a CD...
<phunyguy> but for this box i may make a change, and make it based on quality
<phunyguy> while maintaining 5.1 surround
<phunyguy> thinking around 0.12 which would make a 2 hour movie about a gig...
<phunyguy> but 400 megs of that is audio, lol
<rhpot1991> I've never used BPP, but I use 600kbps for my ipod encodes
<phunyguy> ok, is that the same as v-rate?
<rhpot1991> which is prob overkill at that point too
<phunyguy> because at 0.12 its around 700
<phunyguy> and a 2:08:00 movie is 1064 megs
<phunyguy> 640 meg to video and 414 meg to audio
<phunyguy> (AC3)
<rhpot1991> I've done it as variable and as (not sure this is the right term) flat
<phunyguy> constant?
<rhpot1991> that sounds better
<phunyguy> :)
<rhpot1991> it all depends on your display
<phunyguy> meh i guess i'll just do 0.12, and i do all my TV shows as 0.10
<phunyguy> well it's a 42" plasma 1080p
<rhpot1991> high def you might want to try it higher, I'd say just mess around and try to play them back
<phunyguy> but the 700 meg rips look fine - (128kbit 2 ch mp3 tho)
<rhpot1991> see what works well and stick with it
<phunyguy> yeah
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> what about deinterlacing?
<phunyguy> (using dvd::rip btw)
<rhpot1991> I've only really done mythtv recordings to some sort of mpeg4
<Joemama_> got my box working
<rhpot1991> so deinterlacing hasn't been a problem
<Joemama_> got a pvr-150
<phunyguy> should i do mpeg4 for the movies?
<rhpot1991> I believe that ffmpeg can do some deinterlacing for you
<phunyguy> i guessi really don't need divx...
<rhpot1991> divx is mpeg4
<rhpot1991> I prefer xvid, but thats just personal preference
<Joemama_> only problem im having, is at the top of the screen when watching tv, at the very top, the top row of pixels is like partially bright even when it shouldnt be
<phunyguy> well thats actually what I am using
<Joemama_> hard to explain
<phunyguy> xvid
<phunyguy> should i stick with that?
<rhpot1991> ya xvid is fine
<phunyguy> k
<phunyguy> xvid4?
<rhpot1991> Joemama_: you need to make your video overscan
<phunyguy> normal xvid looked bad to me
<phunyguy> saw a lot of motion errors
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: what are you using to do this, just dvd::rip?
<phunyguy> yeah
<Joemama_> rhpot1991 where do i do that at?
<phunyguy> acutally ripping via dvd decrypter and wine
<rhpot1991> Joemama_: what kind of video card do you have?
<Joemama_> shit
<phunyguy> then opening the files
<Joemama_> its onboard
<Joemama_> nothing good
<phunyguy> Watch your language
<phunyguy> :)
<rhpot1991> heh
<phunyguy> if i cant say hard on....
<rhpot1991> ya he misses that one, oddly
<Zinn> phunyguy: Please watch your language.
<phunyguy> HAH!
<phunyguy> see?
<rhpot1991> Joemama_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Overscan
<Joemama_> thanx
<rhpot1991> np
<phunyguy> i wonder if there is a way to make this bitrate default in dvd::rip
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: have you tried ripping in mythtv itself?
<rhpot1991> with mythvideo
<phunyguy> im thinking about not keeping a DVD copy of my movies
<phunyguy> well im not fully set up yet and this is a more powerful PC, not to mention the movies are stored on this PC  (acting as my fileserver)
<rhpot1991> I do all mine as iso's but I don't care about space
<phunyguy> i guess it can't hurt to try one
<phunyguy> yeah I think I am going to go straight divx
<rhpot1991> the mythvideo ripper is pretty nice, but it has problems with some copy protected ones
<phunyguy> errr xvid
<phunyguy> bah.
<rhpot1991> it can do xvid for you and all
<phunyguy> xvid4?
<phunyguy> let me go try one
<rhpot1991> not sure
<rhpot1991> phunyguy: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythDVD
<rhpot1991> mythdvd no longer exists, it got merged with mythvideo, but that will give you an idea
<phunyguy> i dont see an option to set bitrate
<phunyguy> oh is that a plugin?
<rhpot1991> just make sure you have mythvideo installed
<rhpot1991> it describes the quality settings in that link
<phunyguy> im using the standard install of mythbuntu...
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l mythvideo |grep ^ii
<phunyguy> its there
<phunyguy> 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu2
<phunyguy> hmm...  i did find the rip settings but it didnt have a bitrate option
<rhpot1992> ya just a quality setting
<phunyguy> i dont even see that - lol.
<phunyguy> argh hang on
<phunyguy> lol i found it
<phunyguy> its actually where you rip the DVDs
<phunyguy> not in the setup area
<phunyguy> how do you know if it is having issues with an encrypted disc?
<phunyguy> it seemed to finish awfully fast
<rhpot1992> it wont create the file
<rhpot1992> you can normally see errors in the mtd.log
<rhpot1992> locate mtd.log
<rhpot1992> should point you at that
<phunyguy> jusat says job failed.
<phunyguy> read failed for 21 blocks at 1
<phunyguy> argh, how do you copy text in xterm...
<phunyguy> or aterm...
<phunyguy> crap which is it
<phunyguy> but yeah, no useful information.
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe you can set the bitrate in mythweb
<phunyguy> it didnt even rip
<phunyguy> OH let me check the player comand
<phunyguy> i was messing with that
<phunyguy> nah ill just use dvd::rip
<phunyguy> it works good
<phunyguy> seems more configurable right now
<phunyguy> maybe i will help build up the mythvideo portion....
<phunyguy> hmmm - dvd::rip doesnt like this DVD either
<phunyguy> meh dvd decrypter works
<ghotiboy1> hi...i updated my distro to hearty and forgot to keep it from updating mythtv on a frontend
<ghotiboy1> what is the easiest way to revert back?
<ghotiboy1> i'm not running mythbuntu...
<ghotiboy1> my backend is .20.2
<ghotiboy1> frontend now .21
<stoneymonster> hey all, when doing a debuild, I get tons of messages like this:
<stoneymonster> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/mythtv-frontend/usr/lib/mythtv/filters/libforce.so shouldn't be linked with libstdc++.so.6 (it uses none of its symbols).
<stoneymonster> normal?
<ghotiboy1> anyone know how to revert back to an older mythtv on a frontend?
<ghotiboy1> well, i think i found the answer...synaptic
<ghotiboy1> hopefully that works
<nvc> hi, is this the chan for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> nvc, yes
<nvc> ok cool
<nvc> i have an issue, my database info is correct in the settings but when i goto 'watch tv' it says 'could not connec to master back end server'
<nvc> any ideas?
<RungeKutta> nvc: heh, you just asked that in #mythtv-users - the answer they gave will work
<nvc> my buffer was cleared trying to log off to fix a problem
<nvc> could you paste it to me
<setite> hello all
<tazsta> hi guys just wondering if anyone knows of a good cheap desktop case that looks nice?
<Belboz99> Hey all, does anyone know how to configure xorg for a 1080p TV?  It's a Samsung, thanks!
<superm1> the EDID of the TV should handle this for you
<superm1> you may not be able to do it correctly over HDMI however
<superm1> try VGA first
<superm1> Belboz99, ^
<MythbuntuGuest77> superm1, have you heard of hdmi being wierd by not working unless you plug the hdmi in half way through boot
<Ubunt1> Could anyone help me troubleshoot my on-board soundcard? I've tried millions of things, yet it refuses to make any sound :(
<setite> how do i scan properly.. im getting Timeout Scanning [TP or Transport ID] -- no tables
<setite> its with a genpix skywalker 1
<setite> i think ive done all the proper patching
<setite> im new to myth.. but not ubuntu.. though i dont use it daily
<setite> diseqc is working
<setite> it recognizes the satellite i'm pointed at, be it Echostar 110, 119 or 129...  then it says the Network Net ID.,.. then it sits at 5% scan progress for a while till it failes
<mario_limonciell> kees, would you be able to sponsor http://paste.ubuntu.com/24539/ ?  It appears to have been the cause of a few failed upgrades that i've been seeing
<kees> mario_limonciell: sure, one sec
<mario_limonciell> great thx
<jphillip> mario_limonciell bad word filtering is an epic failure :(
<mario_limonciell> jphillip, why what's happening to it?
<jphillip> hardware.conf
<Zinn> jphillip: Please watch your language.
<mario_limonciell> need to kick zinn?
<jphillip> nah, just the module I used sucks
<jphillip> sees hard on in hardware.conf
<Zinn> jphillip: Please watch your language.
<jphillip> and in "I installed hardy i386 on my computer"
<Zinn> jphillip: Please watch your language.
<mario_limonciell> yikes
<jphillip> ya
<mario_limonciell> yeah lets get him out of here for now
<mario_limonciell> rhpot1991, can take care of that later
<jphillip> thinking I might just have to make a list of bad words, capture them and not get creative
<laga>    maybe it matches hard.*on.*
<Zinn> laga: Please watch your language.
<laga> HARDware.cONf ;)
<Zinn> laga: Please watch your language.
<laga> hard
<laga> hardware
<laga> hard on
<Zinn> laga: Please watch your language.
<laga> hah
<laga> i rule
<laga> hardon
<Zinn> laga: Please watch your language.
<jphillip> hardware.conf
<foxbuntu> HARDware.cONf
<foxbuntu> lol
<jphillip> he isn't doing curses for the time being :(
<foxbuntu> poor poor zinn
<foxbuntu> you sure?
<foxbuntu> crap
<foxbuntu> ut oh
<jphillip> yep
<foxbuntu> hes broken
<jphillip> no he isn't
<phlegm> Just upgraded my front and backend boxes to mythbuntu from Fedora 3. (It's been a while) Nice work Ubuntu guy's. The setup was a breeze and everything is working. Almost. I just spent hours trying to get my X-10 mp3anywhere remote working with no luck. Anybody feel like offering some hints. I'm all googled out and rtfm'd out.
<phlegm> looking for help setting up an x10 remote.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-03
<Maybelline> can anyone tell me how to autostart a shell script in Mythbuntu?
<hads> When would you like it to start?
<Maybelline> upon login (I have an init script that does "ln -s /dev/dvd1 /dev/dvd") I need a userspace script to run "pulseaudio --daemonize"
<Maybelline> I also want it to run "xset -dpms off" or whatever... my screen blanks during dvds, and it drives me insane
<Maybelline> will .xinitrc do it?
<hads> Maybelline: Yeah, .xinitrc is probably a good place.
<Maybelline> hads: thanks, I'm gonna try that
<MythbuntuGuest85> anyone around for assistance?
<MythbuntuGuest85> I installed mythbuntu and it located my pvr500 I setup 1 tuner and selected sources and such everything seemed to go well but, when I select watch tv in the front end it just goes to a black screen and about 30 sec later it returns to the front end again
<MythbuntuGuest85> any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest85, could you pastebin your backend log?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's at /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<szakulec> I feel silly asking this, but I am curious anyway: if my current 7.10 setup is working well, is there a benefit to upgrading to 8.04 now?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> and you should feel silly ;)
<MythbuntuGuest85> yes I'll paste it just a sec
<MythbuntuGuest85> 2008-07-03 02:48:19.733 Using runtime prefix = /usr, libdir = /usr/lib
<MythbuntuGuest85> here
<MythbuntuGuest85> sorry it took so long had to email it to myself
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not the log
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest85, you need to get the log at /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<MythbuntuGuest85> Mythbackend.log
<MythbuntuGuest85> the error in the frontend is this
<MythbuntuGuest85> 2008-07-03 12:23:04.903 Using protocol version 40
<_M0SPN_> Hey all
<_M0SPN_> Having weird issues with live TV, playback is a little choppy - as if it's running at 10fps rather than 25 (PAL, UK!).  I think it may be something to do with odd resolutions - Xfce seems to ignore Xorg.conf, and only offers its own list of resolutions.  I have a 42" plasma which is standard def, but which I prefer to drive at 720p.  Myth res is currently inherited from the desktop - but Xfce doesn't seem to offer the standard 720p resolut
<_M0SPN_> Playback of other media is perfect
<_M0SPN_> We were watching the tennis yesterday and on close-ups of the players the jerkyness was almost vomit inducing :)   Using onboard video with Nvidia driver.  Plasma connected via SVGA - and as I said above, all other media playback is perfect, it's only live TV which suffers.
<_M0SPN_> xfce only offers 1024x768 rather than 1280x720 - but oddly the aspect ratio of all media playes (live or otherwise) fits perfectly.
<WalloO> hello all. Am I the only person who has mythbackend which crash quite commonly?
<laga> WalloO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736528 - scroll down to "debugging crashes"
<WalloO> laga thank you
<psicobra> hi all i have a problem when trying to import a dvd it says can't connect to mythtranscoding engine
<psicobra> Deamon
<psicobra> it tells me to press buttons whitch i do and then it works fine
<laga> well
<laga> it's not a problem then? mtd is simply not started by default ;)
<psicobra> so..... what do i have to do?
<laga> i think we have a bug report for that
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/162049
<freaky_> Hi.  Is there a known issue with Nova-T cards and Lirc.  The remote only works for some keys and when I try and load the lirc_dev and lirc_i2c modules with debug set to on, the ir receiver isn't recognised.
<jphillip> freaky_ by doesn't work you mean in mythtv or in irw?
<jphillip> or mode2
<freaky_> irw
<freaky_> and myth
<freaky_> if I kick irw off, it prints goobledy-gook, rather than the expected button mapping
<freaky_> after a dmesg | grep lirc, I get probe 0x18 @ cx88[0]: no probe
<freaky_> probe 0x71 @ cx88[0]: no
<freaky_> repeated for the other card as well
<freaky_> (dual cards)
<freaky_> ir recever in 1 of the cards only
<Ubunt1> Hi, I'm working on creating a mythbuntu diskless package, and I was hoping someone could tell me how I can enable restricted drivers (like for nvidia or ATI) in them :/
<laga> Ubunt1: ask again later, i'll be around again in one hour
<Ubunt1> k :/
<laga> re
<laga> Ubunt1: so, whats the matter
<Ubunt1> Still there ?
<laga> Ubunt1: yes
<Ubunt1> laga: Basically whenever I boot my MythTV frontend, Ubuntu tells me "Hi, I have fancy drivers that'll improve OpenGL rendering, but I won't install them unless you explicitly tell me to, and I'll sure as hell put a lot of garbage in your overlay file"
<Ubunt1> Is there any way I can preinstall the ati and nvidia proprietary drivers in the image, and have it load those instead of the Open Source ones by default?
<laga> Ubunt1: well, it should just work if you install them once.
<laga> on the client.
<laga> if someone has some spare time, it'd be *much* appreciated if they tested the updated packages at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339
<laga> it is essential to test these if we want to have an 8.04.1 release
<Ubunt1> Well yeah, but then they'd be installed on the private overlay for that client, and I'd have to do it all again on any other clients. I'd much rather have all the neccesary packages already installed in the image and possibly only a configuration-file change in the overlay :/
<laga> Ubunt1: okay. that'll only work if all your clients use the same driver.
<Ubunt1> brb, dog's indicating that it needs to do a poo-poo (so if I don't walk it, I'll have poo-poo in my room in a few mins :p)
<szakulec_> how do I use mythcommflag on the commandline to generate cutlists for a program on chan 245 at 12:00pm
<Ubunt1> laga: Would you mind assisting me on one more, hopefully easier, question?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-04
<jasperbg> hey, is there anywhere I can get DEBs for mythtv trunk (0.22) for a frontend box?
<jasperbg> our backend has been 0.22 for a while now and several frontends haven't been able to connect for quite a while
<jasperbg> i tried weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org but the hardy Packages file is empty
<jasperbg> and gutsy only has 0.21
<laga> jasperbg: i've been planning to do trunk builds for some time now
<laga> i'll hopefully get to it today
<laga> it helps to keep bugging me ;)
<jasperbg> laga: hah, that would be much appreciated :)
<laga> i need to do some regular weekly builds as well today, so i might just do it ;)
<jasperbg> awesome
<laga> that'll be the latest trunk revision though, so you might have to upgrade your backend
<jasperbg> that's cool, i can do that
<laga> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive - watch this space in the next 24 hours. ;)
<jasperbg> ok thanks very much!
<Nostahl> morning all
<Aquahallic> Mornin'
<Nostahl> when i first setup mythbutnu i thought i seen a place where i could view rss feeds?
<Nostahl> cant seem to find it now
<Aquahallic> I think it's called mythnews
<Aquahallic> check your package manager and see if you have it installed
<Nostahl> ok
<Nostahl> ty
<Aquahallic> np
<Nostahl> i just setup my first blog
<Nostahl> wanted to see if i could see it on my tv for fun heh
<Aquahallic> open synaptic and search for myth
<Nostahl> aye
<Aquahallic> and there will be a bunch of different plugins and things...;)
<Nostahl> nother question
<Nostahl> i have a mce remote
<Nostahl> with i think 4 programable buttons
<Nostahl> i wonder if i could program it to turn my tv on and off?
<Aquahallic> are they learning keys?
<Nostahl> i beleive they are
<Aquahallic> are you wanting the remote to control the tv or mythtv to control the tv?
<Nostahl> just wanting to not have to manualy hit power on the tv etc
<Aquahallic> if you want the remote to control the tv then just teach one of learning keys the tv power on/off from its original remote
<Nostahl> i gotta figure out wich one's are the learning keys :)
<Aquahallic> RTM
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> Read
<Aquahallic> The
<Aquahallic> Manual
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Nostahl> aye heh
<Aquahallic> hehe
<Nostahl> oh neato an album art scraper plugin
<Nostahl> that is useful
<Nostahl> pulls album art from amazon.com for ya
<laga> where
<Nostahl> http://scraping.icebo.org/index.php/2007/08/07/amazon-album-art-scraper/
 * Aquahallic has all his album art.. need one for movies....:P
<Nostahl> me too
<Nostahl> well
<Nostahl> i have all for movies but it'd be nice to have one for movies too
<Nostahl> i dont have any for music yet
<jduggan> imdb.pl in teh contrib dir
<Aquahallic> for movies?
<jduggan> yes
<jduggan> for mythtv specifically
<Aquahallic> OH YEAH.. I remember that from Knoppmyth
<Aquahallic> heh
<Nostahl> whats this?
<Aquahallic> any of you folks messed with the mythphone?
<Nostahl> i havnt yet
<Nostahl> watched some youtube vid's of it being used
<Nostahl> looked neato
<Aquahallic> I'm thinking about setting up an asterisk server here at home... create some SIP trunks and setup mom a mythtv back down south and have her connect back to my asterisk pbx
<Nostahl> ah i found news feeds
<Aquahallic> is it mythnews?
<Nostahl> aye i had it installed
<Aquahallic> heh.. kewl
<Nostahl> just didnt look in right place heh
<Aquahallic> :P
<Nostahl> heh mythtv system stats
<Nostahl> uptime 4 days since i last shut it down *(its realy noisy old computer heh)
<Nostahl> ram 376 mb
<Nostahl> 368 mb used
<Nostahl> swap 854 mb    163 used
<Aquahallic> rich@mythbox:~$ uptime
<Aquahallic>  08:20:52 up 104 days, 11:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.34, 0.34, 0.25
<Aquahallic> rich@mythbox:~$
<Aquahallic> :)
<Nostahl> heh i like the icon's for myth weather
<Aquahallic> anyone having luck with flash streaming using winblows media player as the client?
<laga> Aquahallic: flash. windows media player. probably  not gonna happen?
<Aquahallic> yeah I didn't think so
<Aquahallic> VLC?
<laga> flash? browser plugin?
<laga> maybe gnash? or the mplayer plugin?
<laga> or you are probably talking about the asx stream
<Aquahallic> well I'm on a winblows machine trying to view my backend
<Aquahallic> yeah.. the asx stream
<Aquahallic> it tries to load in WMP
<Aquahallic> is there another plugin for actual flash stream?
 * Aquahallic thought the asx was flash stream
<laga> it's called the flash plugin
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Aquahallic> is it in synaptic?
<Aquahallic> or I need to compile it manual
<laga> adobe flash?
<laga> install it in your browser?
<Aquahallic> the flash plugin
<Aquahallic> the actual plugin that goes on the backend itself to transcode to flash
<laga> you'll have to enable the flash player in the settings for mythweb.
<laga> it'll only work for mpeg2 recordings
<Nostahl> hrmm
<Aquahallic> k
<laga> no
<Nostahl> how do i change permissions on a folder i forgot
<Aquahallic> I think I did that
<laga> you simply get ffmpeg from medibuntu to get audio support and enable the flash plugin in mythweb
<Aquahallic> you talking about chmod
<laga> s/plugin/player/
<Aquahallic> yu... did
<Aquahallic> I have medibuntu sources enabled
<Aquahallic> and I did get the ffmpeg something about mp3
<Aquahallic> I do remember doing that
<Nostahl> hrmm
<Nostahl> so i got the user group set
<Nostahl> for mythnews folder to mythtv group
<Nostahl> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythNews
<Nostahl> as it says here
<Nostahl> im back in frontend now
<Nostahl> it dosnt appear to be showing anything
<Aquahallic> did you restart the frontend?
<Nostahl> it was not on when i edited
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Nostahl> i have frontend/backend same machine
<Aquahallic> I haven't setup mythnews so I'm not alot of help
<Nostahl> see if yours works by defualt
<Aquahallic> sec
<Aquahallic> well... if I go to news feeds I just get a blank page
<Aquahallic> I've never tried to use it
<Nostahl> same here
<Nostahl> i made sure everything was set the way it told me too
<Aquahallic> so I guess the answer would be.. no.. it doesn't work for me by default...:P
<Aquahallic> maybe you need to restart the backend also???
<Nostahl> i'll try that
<Nostahl> restarting now
<Aquahallic> what'd ya do... reboot?
<Nostahl> aye
<Nostahl> needed to check if my grub fix worked
<Nostahl> killing two birds one stone :P
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> all ya really needed to do was /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> you're not in winblows anymore....:)
<Nostahl> aye
<Nostahl> but the grub issue i was fixing :P
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Nostahl> no effect
<Aquahallic> yeah.. you'll have to look to someone else for help on the news feeds... I haven't messed with them at all
<Nostahl> k
<Aquahallic> sorry...:(
<Nostahl> heyey i got it workin heh
<Nostahl> i just had to go into utilities/setup
<Nostahl> info settings
<Nostahl> and check the rss feed there
<Nostahl> woohoo i can read my own blog on myth tv now lmao
<frink_> hello
<frink_> is daviey here?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> I'm just about to walk out of the door
<ron_> i have a 2.9 cel with gig ram and 500 gig drive ,would moving to a p4 chip improve speed in myht and the guide
<Steen> HI,
<Steen> After following the"ACPIWake howto" my backend keeps shutting down immidiately after boot. I might have set the idle time to low. How do I prevent the mythbackend from starting when booting but still have the possibility to go in and change some of the mythtv-setup parameters?
<laga> boot into recovery mode?
<laga> and then remove mythbackend from start
<Steen> I am new to tthis. Ok with recovery boot but how do I remove the backend from start?
<mpontillo> Anyone know the easiest way to temporarily pause any and all future recording? I need to disconnect my receiver for a little while, and I don't want mythtv trying to record blank shows.
<Jakal> my friend is tried to install mythtbuntu on his existing ubuntu installation and when he tried to run mythtv-setup it runs a few lines then just stops. no errors, doesnt go back to the prompt. just stops.
<Jakal> any ideas?
<Jakal> last thing it stated was "2008-07-04 17:31:58.043 New DB connection, total: 1"
<hads> Jakal: In mythbuntu mythtv-setup is actually a shell script that launches mythtv-setup, it's possible something is failing there I guess.
<hads> Although if you get a DB connection message it's probably not.
<hads> Try more verbose logging
<Jakal> more verbose logging? how do i do that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-05
<jasperbg> laga: any luck with those trunk builds?
<rhpot1991> odds are laga is asleep right now
<jasperbg> ah fair enough, i'm in NZ where it's 4:17pm
<hads> Hello jasperbg
<jasperbg> hads: hi
<jasperbg> laga was looking at doing some trunk builds
<jasperbg> and putting them here: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive
<obake-san> ok, now on 2 separate computers, one running ubuntu hardy and another running kubuntu gutsy, we are getting "QSqlError? Strange" when running mythtv-setup and mythbackend. any ideas on what could fix this? some responses said installing qt3-mysql, but that package isnt listed in synaptic and there isnt a qt4-mysql either
<obake-san> and even if im gone answer the question, Jakal will still be here
<hads> Pastebin the actual errors (the entire output) and someone might be able to help.
<obake-san> great timing
<obake-san> it just worked
<obake-san> or at least the setup started
<obake-san> the problem was that mythtv wasnt able to set up a user in the mysql database
<obake-san> or at least adding the user manually got the setup running
<toko789> thank you in advance: I cannot find any valueable information for my problem... I have a WinTV Nova-SE2 which is stated to be supported out of the box. mythtv-setup in card settings always brings card-0 "device or resource busy" and for all other card-numbers "file not found". I did stop mythtv-backend before setup... any suggestion, hint or howto or article which could help me?
<obake-san> yes, it works
<obake-san> didnt work initially after what i said earlier, but it just took messing around with the permissions and stuff in mysql
<obake-san> if u want the information on how to get it to work (cause it seems to be a fairly common problem) to be archived, let me kno
<Ursie> hello pees\ps
<Ursie> any dutch people in here ?
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Ursie> Okay sorry about that then I was just curious :-D
<Ursie> Here my question
<Ursie> I have an old PC where I want to run Mythbuntu on
<Ursie> When I connect it to the PC everything goes okay
<Ursie> My tv Only Support 640x480@60Hz
<Ursie> or 800x600&56Hz
<Ursie> But when the CD starts of Mythbuntu
<Ursie> I see the first setup screen (The one where you have to selcet the language and so)
<Ursie> When I selecet the Option Install Mythbuntu I nevere see any screen output anymore
<laga> i think there's a safe graphics mode
<laga> try that
<Ursie> tried that already
<Ursie> same issue
<laga> what kind of tv is that? LCD?
<Ursie> Plasma
<Ursie> 42 Inch
<laga> heh. is it connected using VGA?
<Ursie> yep
<laga> it probably does not give out the correct edid information
<Ursie> yeah ...most probarly
<laga> why don't you just use a normal monitor to install, then set up an ssh server/vnc, move it back to the TV and use ssh to mess with xorg.conf till it works?
<Ursie> but how do i tell ubuntiu to run a atht resultion en refersh rate
<Ursie> because I amnot confident enogh to try that :-D
<laga> well, VNC should be easy.. provided it works ;)
<Ursie> yeah thats true
<laga> i'm not sure if there is an option to force the X server to VGA.
<Ursie> that should be no problem
<laga> there probably should be one, but i'm not sure if we have one
<Ursie> what is the Safe Graphics mode telling the kernel to run in then ?
<laga> VGA i suppose, but X might break it
<Ursie> hmmmm
<Ursie> okay ... wel i already tried to mess around with xorg.conf before tho get this set up running
<Ursie> but that was with ubuntu 7.1
<Ursie> never got it to work though
<laga> maybe 8.04 will work better
<laga> shouldn't be that much of a problem, tho
<Ursie> so ... well thanx for the help will try to keep online maybe somebody else have an idea
<Ursie> I don;t know if My graphics card could support 800x600@56 Hz
<Ursie> Its so low resolution I guess it should be possible
<Ursie> but as I said I am not confident enough to change the things how they should be chnaged
<Ursie> well thanx for the help laga so far
<laga> you can always ask on the forums for help with xorg.conf
<Ursie> true on that one otherwise I could check back here
<thedarkone> anyone have any idea how to downgrade xserver
<thedarkone> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> thedarkone, you can downgrade packages with synaptic
<thedarkone> oh
<thedarkone> tgm4883 only one i see is newest one
<thedarkone> i tried force version
<tgm4883_laptop> thedarkone, oh, then why are you trying to downgrade packages?
<tgm4883_laptop> because it would seem that the current version was the first version and in order to go back further you would have to either grab from the previous version of ubuntu or compile.  Both which would probably break other things in Ubuntu
<thedarkone> well opengl sucks
<thedarkone> on new version
<thedarkone> of xorg
<thedarkone> it keeps getting black screen
<thedarkone> i can't update the nvidia drivers to 173.14.12
<tgm4883_laptop> it's just black?
<thedarkone> they don't work in this one
<thedarkone> just black
<thedarkone> i get sound
<tgm4883_laptop> what version of xorg do you have?
<thedarkone> 173.1
<thedarkone> newest one
<levander> In mythweb, what the hell it means when a program is listed in read in the program guide?
<rhpot1991> levander: hover over "MythTV" in the upper left hand corner
<levander> ah, thanks
<levander> Now my problem is, when I go about 4 days in the futre, it says "No Data" for everything.  I am using Schedules Direct.
<WattoDaToydarian> Hey does anyone know how to configure Mythubuntu 8.04 to automatically mount a cd/dvd on insert to a specific dir?
<thedarkone> has anyone used wintv-go?
<jimbo> Hi. I'm trying to get Mythbuntu running on a Scaleo E media centre machine and I'm hitting problems pretty early on. I successfully downloaded the ISO and burnt it (it checks OK for defects). The machine boots off the disc OK. However, when I hit the menu option "Mythbuntu Live Environment" I get an unusable screen as if the resolution or frame rate is wrong. I'm trying to run it through the built in SCART connector o
<laga> jimbo: you probably need to set up the X server correctly then.
<laga> jimbo: your best bet is either the "safe graphics mode" or just using a normal monitor
<WattoDaToydarian> jimbo, I think there are options that you can choose on that screen which will force it to run at a lower resolution. I think it has a list of function keys at the bottom which provide more options.
<thedarkone> laga what would cause opengl mode to fail go black screen but if i restart mythfrontend it works 1 time then i have to restart mythfrontend again
<laga> thedarkone: a bug i suppose
<thedarkone> can i update nvidia to newest drivers
<laga> thedarkone: known problem AFAIK, but opengl mode isn't really supported
<thedarkone> i mean 173.1
<thedarkone> it a fx 5200
<WattoDaToydarian> thedarkone, envyng will update you to the latest nvidia drivers. http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<thedarkone> i see
<WattoDaToydarian> thedarkone, oops my bad. I only see version 169 in that.
<WattoDaToydarian> I am actually trying to find the best way to update my drivers right now so if anyone knows anything...
<laga> envy-ng
<jimbo> Thanks for the suggestions. I've tried running it in "safe graphics mode" (F4 for modes). Same problem I'm afraid. (It did look like the pattern was different so I guess it did make a change, just not safe enough!) I'll see if I can get it running using a normal monitor, although I do ultimately want to get it running on the TV of course.
<WattoDaToydarian> laga, I only see version 169 in envyng. The latest version from Nvidia is 173.
<laga> WattoDaToydarian, thedarkone: it seems that envy-ng already has the 173 driver.
<WattoDaToydarian> laga, are you using envy-ng 1.1.1?
<tafryn> Hey channel, I just installed 8.04 and I'm having a little trouble getting the number keys on my MCERemote to work. Has anyone experienced something like that?
<tafryn> They're acting like the numpad without numlock keys.
<tafryn> 9 = pageup, 3 = pagedown, etc.
<laga> i'm not using envy-ng at all
<WattoDaToydarian> laga, where do you see that envy-ng supports the 173 driver?
<laga> WattoDaToydarian: in apt-cache show nvidia-new-kernel-source-envy
<bmathis> hello... How do shuttle pcs stand when it comes to a backend/frontend for mythbuntu?
<WattoDaToydarian> laga, well I don't have that package in my list somehow...
<laga> WattoDaToydarian: are you using hardy?
<WattoDaToydarian> yeah
<laga> are you following the documentation on that website?
<laga> it's in hardy-updates in multiverse for me
<WattoDaToydarian> Yup that's the problem, I was somehow missing that one...
<thedarkone> wattodatoydarian eyn has 173.
<WattoDaToydarian> Ok I didn't have my updates repos installed
<thedarkone> still did not fix my opengl problem
<WattoDaToydarian> thedarkone, I thought the FX series used the old driver (non-new)
<thedarkone> on nvidia says 173
<pretender_> I have a WinFast DTV1000 that isn't working in mythtv.  I have added cx88-dvb to /etc/modules and mythtv scans for channels ok but when i go into mythtv front end watch tv i get a black screen for a second and then it goes back to the main screen
<pretender_> I'm ruining ubuntu  hardy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-06
<tgm4883_laptop> pretender_, pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<pretender_> Whats paste pastebin? bringing up the log now
<rhpot1991> !pastbin | pretender_
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pastbin
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | pretender_
<Zinn> pretender_: Please use paste.ubuntu.com for all configs or multiple line output, pastebin is preferred for large amounts of output as it cuts down on spamming multiple lines.
<pretender_> i have pasted the log as advised
<rhpot1991> now paste the url to it in here so tgm4883_laptop can see it
<pretender_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25291/
<pretender_> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> wow
<tgm4883_laptop> so, how many steps of mythtv-setup did you do?  one?....two at the most?
<pretender_> i used mythbuntu then ran through all the menues in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> except the ones where you link the card to some channel guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> and / isn't a suitable place for recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> well first things first
<tgm4883_laptop> go back into mythtv-setup, and set a recording directory that can be written to
<tgm4883_laptop> like /mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> then make it writable by mythtv:mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> and 775 it
<tgm4883_laptop> then make sure you have a channel lineup in step 3 of mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> and have linked it to a card in step 4
<pretender_> i know / isn't good how can i delete that location i can only see add as an option not delete
<tgm4883_laptop> select it and hit d
<pretender_> thanks ill try do as advised and come back to the irc later if i'm still having trouble
<bmathis> hello
<bmathis> does anyone have a recommendation on a cheap machine for backend and frontend... maybe barebones or a full desktop?
<bmathis> maybe a cheap machine for  just a front end?
<stoneymonster> trying to do a second debuild after pulling the source with apt-get source mythtv fails, even after "debuild clean" any suggestions? I don't want to redo all my patches...
<stoneymonster> had to remove the symlnk in programs/firewire-tester
<stoneymonster> debuild clean didn't do that
<harmony32641> Hi all,
<harmony32641> I have a new pcHdtv5500 tuner that seems to be working during the channel scan
<harmony32641> but when i choose "watch tv," it just returns to the menu
<harmony32641> and I don't see any telling error messages in either the frontend or the backend logs.
<harmony32641> What should I be looking for to get this working?
<harmony32641> Thanks.
<tgm4883_laptop> harmony32641, please pastebin your backend log
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  should i restart the frontend, backend or both, and/or try to "watch tv" before copying the log?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have you do that if I don't see anything
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  ok, thanks, just a sec...
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  that's me on the other computer.  hmm...  ps shows the backend running but the log is empty!
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log is empty?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: was the old bot slow when it got bugs, or was it snappy?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, depending on the load, it was relatively snappy
<tgm4883_laptop> until the end, when it was hours later
<tgm4883_laptop> but usually we got bug reports in < 10 minutes
<rhpot1991> LP is just slow in general with them
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  yes, completely empty (never saw that before).  this is a secondary backend/frontend.
<tgm4883_laptop> what backend is your 5500 on?
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  this one, not the master.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin your master backend log
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: it takes back about as long as it does to look up a bug via http
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, test?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: don't have it on him yet, I'll move it over in a bit, gonna go watch some TV first
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll probably be watching vantage point later
<rhpot1991> still waiting for netflix to get me that
<rhpot1991> just gonna watch some recordings
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  my first pastebin, did that work?
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  my master backend also has a tuner that isn't working, a hvr950 usb stick.
<harmony32641> it was working fine for a few weeks but now it's the same as the 5500:  just returns to the menu.
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  should i restart the master backend?
<harmony32641> it seems like that log is mostly looping on a free space scan.
<harmony32641> or should I dig around in the older logs and pastebin something from there?
<tgm4883_laptop> harmony3264, what first pastebin?
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to post the link for us ;)
<harmony32641>  tgm4883_laptop:  as i said:  my first pastebin.  let me see if i can find its link...
<harmony64322> tgm4883_laptop:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25329/
<harmony64322> is that it?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is that from the master backend?
<harmony64322> i meant "first ever"
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, do this
<tgm4883_laptop> restart the backend, then try watching something, then pastebin your backend log
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully we will get something important
<harmony64322> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop:  start watching on the remote frontend or on the backend, or do you care?
<tgm4883_laptop> don't care
<harmony64322> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop:  nice!  maybe we'll get them both fixed!
<harmony64322> ﻿tgm4883_laptop:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25329/
<harmony64322> ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:  oops, here's the new one:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25347/
<harmony64322> ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:  how about this:
<harmony64322> 2008-07-05 23:45:46.834 DVBChan(4:0) Error: Opening DVB frontend device failed. 			eno: No such file or directory (2) ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database. Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that looks bad
<tgm4883_laptop> did you run through all the mythtv-setup steps?
<harmony64322> ﻿ ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:   yes, and this tuner was working (as you can see in the log there's like 300 hours of recordings i got before it quit).
<tgm4883_laptop> what changed?
<tgm4883_laptop> and which tuner is this?
<harmony64322> i'm not sure if it's related but it quit about the same time as i had another problem:
<harmony64322> i ran out of hd space and due to a permissions problem, it was unable to delete old recordings to make room.
<harmony64322> ﻿ ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:   this is the hvr950 usb stick.
<harmony64322> ﻿ ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:   other than that, i don't know of anything that changed.
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't sound related, try deleting the tuner and readding it.  I'm gotta go watch a movie but will be back later.  Also, check your permissions on your recording dir and make sure it isn't in your home dir
<harmony64322> ﻿ ﻿﻿tgm4883_laptop:   ok, thanks a lot!
<pretender> cant watch live tv on fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and mythbuntu.  backend looks fine but when start mythfront end from cli i get the error live tv not started http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25352/
<hads> backend log
<pretender> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25356/
<hads> SG(LiveTV) Error: FindNextDirMostFree: '/var/lib/mythtv/Livetv' does not exist!
<Nostahl> woooo just got my fav movie on the mythbox now
<Nostahl> Waterworld!
<bmathis> hello. When I log into my myth box via ssh i get the following error: Unable to access MythTV Perl API  Try with --verbose to find out why.
<Nostahl> what does verbose say
<hads> Probably mythtv-status
<bmathis> i dont know, whats the command?
<testerToo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740473&page=6#post5221175
<testerToo> disregard.
<tgm4883_laptop> harmony3264, progress?
<thedarkone> WattoDaToydarian /etc/fstab
<harmony3264> tgm4883_laptop:
<harmony3264> Ok, i deleted all capture cards on my master backend,
<harmony3264>    then tried to re-add but now the WIN_HVR_950 is not recognized:
<harmony3264> Capture Card Setup
<harmony3264>    Card type:  DVB DTV capture card (v3.x)
<harmony3264>    Frontend ID:
<harmony3264>       Could not get card info for card #0 Subtype:  Unknown error
<harmony3264> I originally followed the directions from post #53 here:
<harmony3264>    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740473&page=6#post5221175
<harmony3264> and as it said, I rebooted and it was recognized in mythtv-setup as
<harmony3264>  DVB DTV capture card (v3.x)
<harmony3264> but he doesn't say what the module's name is
<harmony3264> and I can't tell what it is from looking inside the make file.
<harmony3264> I'm considering starting over with these directions:
<harmony3264> http://u32.net/MythTV/WinTV-HVR-950/
<harmony3264> or would that mess something up, or just be repetitious?
<harmony3264> btw, my recordings dir is under my home dir
<harmony3264> because I've mounted a raid there (Data) for them
<harmony3264> but i think it's ok because it was recording there fine
<harmony3264> when the tuner's module would load.
<harmony3264>  ls -l Data/mythtv
<harmony3264> drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 16384 2008-07-06 02:24 recordings
<harmony3264> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop:   I'm going to get something to eat but I will check back here.
<harmony3264> Thanks again!
<harmony32641> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop:   actually i just had to restart x on that machine.
<harmony32641> I'll still check back in a while...
<tgm4883_laptop> harmony32641, IIRC you have to rebuild that every time there is a kernel upgrade
<harmony32641> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop:  yeah, a pain huh.
<harmony32641> but I built it on 2.6.24-19 and I just checked that my kernel is still the same.
<jeffery> when I exit out of mythtv-setup, it says "Path live/ doesn't exist." ... where should I create the path?
<XLV> i just installed mythbuntu, now i want it to have same desktop theme, menu/panel items etc as ubuntu, i have already installed ubuntu-desktop, can it be done?
<laga> XLV: log out, choose gnome as your session in gdm, log back in
<XLV> laga, thanks, i am using vnc to control htpc, cause its on a crt tv atm with svideo tvout at 1024x768, and its annoying to try to do any maintenance on it using the crt tv as display, so i couldnt see that mythbuntu offered there the option for WM
<noisymime> If anyone would like to try out a new experimental myth frontend, gloss 0.1 has just been released, including packages for 8.04. Testing/feedback greatly appreciated.
<laga> noisymime: great stuff. can't try it right now, though, my backend is offline
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<XLV> mythbuntu comes with threaded fddshow included?
<XLV> or i should try to install coreavc for linux?
<laga> ffdshow? isn't that windows stuff? ;)
<laga> mythtv in mythbuntu 8.04 can do multithreading for certain content
<XLV> my bad, i meant ffmpeg or whatever its called ;-)
<Aquahallic> mythtv comes with ffmpeg but it doesn't come with the restricted. You have to enable the medibuntu repositories to get the restricted drivers.
<laga> the internal player in mythtv does not care about the ffmpeg packages
<gpd> So I installed ubuntu hardy, then apt-get installed mythbuntu-desktop.
<gpd> now i have a working system - but the mythconverg tables and mythtv user are not in the mysql
<gpd> mythtv-setup doesn't want to do that stage - do i create by hand - or is there a reconfigure i should do?
<gpd> probably because I set a root password for mysql?
<laga> gpd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<gpd> laga: fantastic - thank you! :)
<laga> gpd: kudos for not forgetting your root password for mysql. :)
<Frans-Willem> Has anyone every attempted to get the MythBuntu diskless client to login via LDAP and share the home dir from the server ?
<laga> not me.
<laga> i'd be interested in that, tho
<laga> Frans-Willem: you don't even need ldap if you just want the home dir
<Frans-Willem> Well, I've considered just mounting the entire homedir or even just /home/mainuser, but I feel LDAP would be nicer :p
<laga> i wasn't aware LDAP had special file sharing powers
<Frans-Willem> Well, I'm not that sure about LDAP, but I'm afraid that things might get ugly if the credentials on the client and the server don't match
<laga> no, LDAP doesnt seem to be able to transfer real files. or at least let you mount directories
<laga> .. over the network
<Frans-Willem> So how would you do it then? simply share /home read-write and mount it on the clients ?
<foxbuntu> laga, no but LDAP will allow you to create a home dir or at least universal creds to prevent issues when creating mount points
<laga> foxbuntu: what would be issues? different UID/GID on server and client?
<laga> Frans-Willem: yes, assuming the UIDs match. nfs-kernel-server doesn't really have any fancy UID mapping :( but that might have changed with nfs version 4
<foxbuntu> yeah...for the most part it wouldnt matter, the permissions just have to be matched up, it only becomes an issue with a large environment
<Frans-Willem> So would it be safe to just share /home ?
<Frans-Willem> Or would it be better to mount /home to something like /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/clienthome ?
<Frans-Willem> (Although that would make it complicated if your main box is supposed to be a frontend too
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, why are you trying to share /home?
<Frans-Willem> foxbuntu: Because things like video covers are by default shared in the homedir
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, create a shared location and symlink to it from the default location?
<foxbuntu> that would be much safer
<Frans-Willem> Hmmmz...
<Frans-Willem> That *is* a nice solution indeed :)
<Frans-Willem> Hadn't thought of that yet
<Frans-Willem> so like creating /var/lib/mythtv/videocovers and "ln -s /var/lib/mythtv/videocovers /home/mainuser/.mythtv/MythVideo" on the server and "mainip:/var/lib/mythtv/videocovers /home/mainuser/.mythtv/MythVideo nfs ..." in the fstab of the clients ?
<foxbuntu> no
<Frans-Willem> ?
<foxbuntu> not far off
<foxbuntu> you want the /home location to think its a folder when it really is a symlink to the nfs location
<foxbuntu> so the symlink is actually on the clients
<foxbuntu> the directory is on the server
<foxbuntu> and the clients nfs mount to the server's shared directory
<foxbuntu> so:
<foxbuntu> On Server1: /var/lib/mythtv/SharedFolder1
<foxbuntu> On Client1: nfs mount /somedir/
<foxbuntu> (which is the server location then)
<Frans-Willem> Ok, so to recap, on the server:
<foxbuntu> then On Client1: ln -s /home/someuser/.mythtv/MythVideo /somedir/
<Frans-Willem> How is that different to simply mounting /home/someuser/.mythtv/MythVideo to a network share ?
<foxbuntu> because you dont want your server writing to the /home directory
<foxbuntu> permissions would get all screwed up to make it work
<foxbuntu> you want the server writing to a local spot that is shared to the clients and then if you want to use that default location symlink to it to maintain security
<Frans-Willem> Hmmm, just to be sure we're both on the same page
<Frans-Willem> what's the difference between (on the client) doing either:
<Frans-Willem> mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/var/lib/mythtv/videocovers /home/mainuser/.mythtv/MythVideo
<Frans-Willem> and
<Frans-Willem> mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/var/lib/mythtv/videocovers /var/lib/mythtv/videocovers
<Frans-Willem> ln -s /var/lib/mythtv/videocovers /home/mainuser/.mythtv/MythVideo
<Frans-Willem> Isn't the second doing exactly the same as the former but with one extra redirection ?
<foxbuntu> Im sorry I was misunderstanding what you were trying to accomplish before
<foxbuntu> it sounded like you wanted to share /home and mount it on the server or other clients and write to the clients
<laga> !spork foxbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about spork foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> !stab laga
 * Zinn stabs laga with a rusty spork.
<laga> ah, thanks.
<Frans-Willem> heh :p
<Frans-Willem> foxbuntu: Yes, that was one of my possible solutions
<Frans-Willem> I was thinking about:
<Frans-Willem> - Either creating a shared dir (safest, but requires me to create a seperate dir for every shared thing)
<Frans-Willem> - Sharing /home on the server and mounting that on the clients (credentials fuckup, probably)
<Frans-Willem> - Sharing a random dir (like /var/lib/mythtv/clienthome) and mounting that to /home on the clients (clients have same credentials, so less of a fuckup, but doesn't allow the server to be a frontend too)
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, you have your ideas, my only advice is to stay away from sharing /home
<Frans-Willem> But that third solution looks safe too ?
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, yeah...it wouldnt be an issue
<Frans-Willem> K :)
<Frans-Willem> So who else is actually using the diskless setup ?
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, you are the only one
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Frans-Willem> Ok, so let's say that I write down everything I did to make my config useful (e.g. shared media, everything working correctly), who should I send it to for review and possible inclusion in MythBuntu ?
<foxbuntu> Frans-Willem, put it in a Wiki
<laga> i wish i used the diskless tuff
<laga> +s
<foxbuntu> laga, that funny considering its your baby
<laga> yeah
<laga> :)
<laga> i'm kinda glad it's so.. complete. all the functionality is there, and most stuff i'd consider adding is minor hacks to MCC
<foxbuntu> laga, its really grown pretty quickly
<Frans-Willem> It's just great being able to put the main box outside of the living room, and simply have a completely passive box in the living room :)
<Frans-Willem> It's quite good actually, but there are quite a bit of things that I feel should've been in there by default
<Frans-Willem> e.g. the mounting of the videos, music, and pictures dir
<laga> yes
<laga> but you need lots of magic to do that.
<laga> maybe using bonjour..
<Frans-Willem> :/
<Frans-Willem> Hell no :/
<laga> it's kinda there. you can tell mythbuntu to export your stuff in MCC
<laga> but i'm not sure if mounting is automagic
<Frans-Willem> For mounting you need to add some lines to the fstab of the diskless one, and fix the lts.conf file to not rewrite it on each boot
<laga> such things - shares etc could probably be put into the mysql DB. but you probably dont want to depend on that.
<laga> for mythtv itself, there'll probably be support for just streaming media using the mythtv protocol
<rhpot1991_laptop> the recordings dir and stuff get shared automagically IIRC
<rhpot1991_laptop> via samba
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: you need to enable it first
<rhpot1991_laptop> only works if you use the defualt as well
<rhpot1991_laptop> its really not that hard to do that yourself either :)
<Frans-Willem> Hmm, I've got all dirs shared through samba and NFS, yet my diskless clients didn't mount it
<rhpot1991_laptop> Frans-Willem: You need to setup your client to mount them
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: i meant to make it more dynamic by getting the location for the various directories from the DB, but i'm not sure if that happened.
<Frans-Willem> rhpot1991_laptop: Are we talking about the Live CD or the Diskless setup? and if we're talking about the diskless setup, how did you set it up then ?
 * rhpot1991_laptop searches for a good wiki entry to describe the process
<Frans-Willem> I basically just adjusted fstab myself
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: i think he already knows how to setup fstab
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<Frans-Willem> :)
<Frans-Willem> Oh btw, did you also have to adjust lts.conf and add that extra "[default]" line ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine isn't diskless, just another backend, all I did was added the shares to fstab myself
<Frans-Willem> Ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't use default shares either so I had to go and create them and all
<rhpot1991_laptop> s/shares/folders/
<laga> Frans-Willem: the [default] thing is a known bug, i just never got around to fixing it..
<Frans-Willem> Yeah, that's basically what I did, but on top of that I also had to add a line to lts.conf as that was missing and causing LTSP to syntax error and ignore the directive not to overwrite fstab
<laga> which is a shame ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: I wonder if you could mysql all that and have clients/backends/etc read that upon install from the master backend
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: yeah, and if the mysqld is down? ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> epic failure
<laga> heh
<laga> indeed
<Frans-Willem> If the mysqld is down the whole backend is prolly down in which case your diskless client shouldn't be booting anyway :p
<laga> Frans-Willem: wanna bet?
<laga> ;)
<laga> go to MCC, make a bootable thumb drive, check the "wake on lan" option, enter MAC address. done
<laga> although i have to admit i never really tested it ;)
<Frans-Willem> heh :p
<Frans-Willem> Btw, has anyone ever attempted making a mythbuntu backend without an actual videocard ?
<Frans-Willem> Like have X run in VNC mode only ?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is there a way to display the mouse cursor?
<m_tadeu> think I got it :)
<laga> Frans-Willem: i'd probably use X tunneling in ssh
<Frans-Willem> laga: I use a Windows machine as my main desktop ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Frans-Willem: you can still forward X to that, its a bit of a pain though
<rhpot1991_laptop> have to get cygwin running to forward apps to
<Frans-Willem> Yeah, I've already looked at it before, and figured it'd be easier to just stick to VNC :p
<rhpot1991_laptop> agreed
<talmagec> Can anyone help me with mythtv setup?
<talmagec> I have a Hauppauge winTV card and I built the device driver, tried to set up in backend, but all I get is a green screen when I try to watch tv.  Everything works fine in windows, so nothing wrong with cable source, etc.
<laga> you built the device driver?
<talmagec> yes
<talmagec> i think its configuration of backend
<talmagec> not sure
<talmagec> i did the aptitude install mercurial build-essential linux-source, then cd /usr/local/src and then hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb followed by make & make install
<laga> does it work in other applications?
<talmagec> i have only tried in windows
<talmagec> i haven't tried to get it to work in linux except in mythtv
<talmagec> i'm thinking it has something to do with backend setup
<laga> why did you build the v4l-dvb drivers from hg?
<Frans-Willem> My Hauppauge WinTV 500MCE was pretty much plug and play, why would you want to build it from source :p?
<laga> anyways, i recommend trying it in another application first, like xawtv or mplayer
<talmagec> i was reading directions from linux magazine
<talmagec> installing xawtv now
<talmagec> i'm going to reboot and brb
<talmagec> i cant get xawtv to even start
<talmagec> no luck in motv either.
<talmagec> i'm in the USA using cable (no box), so i assume my settings are:  NTSC-M, us-cable
<talmagec> is that right?
<bmathis> hello
<bmathis> does anyone have a good walkthrough of setting up the remote that comes with a hauppauge pvr-150? I cant seem to get it to work, even with the mcc.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-29
<mechcozmo> hello, Mythbuntu isn't seeing the second tuner on my PVR-500
<mechcozmo> I see Tuner 1, S-Video 1, and Composite 1, then S-Video 2 and Composite 2
<mechcozmo> but no Tuner 2
<tgm4883> mechcozmo, did you set them both up in mythtv-setup?
<mechcozmo> i'm in it now
<tgm4883> you have to set it up in the tuner setup twice
<mechcozmo> Capture Cards?
<tgm4883> yea
<mechcozmo> I didn't see Tuner 2 in that list either
<tgm4883> second
<tgm4883> let me get into mythtv-setup so I can guide you
<mechcozmo> ok, thanks
<tgm4883> mechcozmo, ok, so in capture cards, how many cards do you have listed?
<mechcozmo> MPEG: /dev/video0
<tgm4883> thats it?
<mechcozmo> that's it
<tgm4883> ok
<mechcozmo> when i go to New capture card
<tgm4883> go to (new capture card)
<mechcozmo> and then VTV MPEG-2 encoder card
<mechcozmo> under Default input, i don't see a Tuner 2 option
<mechcozmo> (it's probed it as  WinTV PVR 500
<mechcozmo> (unit #1) [ivtv]
<tgm4883> good, you are in there now?
<tgm4883> under "video device" you need to change that
<tgm4883> you should have a /dev/video0 and a /dev/video1
<mechcozmo> ok
<mechcozmo> switched
<mechcozmo> now it says Unit #2
<tgm4883> exactly
<mechcozmo> so Tuner 1 of that?
<tgm4883> yep
<mechcozmo> ah, ok
<mechcozmo> i thought it saw the card as one unit, with two tuners
<tgm4883> basically,  the pvr-500 is 2 pvr-150s on a single card
<tgm4883> common mistake
<mechcozmo> ok
<mechcozmo> might be worth putting in the FAQ
<tgm4883> perhaps
<mechcozmo> (i'm running 9.04; is the guide for 8.10 still good?  it's the newest one on the website)
<tgm4883> yea it's fine
<tgm4883> not a whole lot is changed
<tgm4883> if you run into any issues, just ask here
<mechcozmo> ok
<mechcozmo> as i'm setting up the Input connections, should i have the coax plugged in?
<mechcozmo> (was planning on setting it up in my workarea, then moving it over to the TV cable.  it does have ethernet, though)
<tgm4883> well yea, you are going to need to scan for channels
<mechcozmo> was hoping it could just read from SchedulesDirect... ok, let's see what magic we can make
<mechcozmo> thanks for your help!
<tgm4883> well you should also be able to import it from SD too, but i prefer scanning
<mechcozmo> it does seem more likely to work, as it'll get the sources directly from the tap, if you will
<waltm> Hi all.  I've been running mythbuntu 9.04 with vdpau fixes and everything was running fine till a few months ago after an update.  the internal player will not play .mkv files with dts or ac3 audio (spdif passthrough) that used to play fine.  mplayer plays them in stereo tho.  It might be audio related but I don't know enough about how things work to figure it out. I have pasted the logs at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f22a03564 as I do not know what t
<tgm4883> waltm, you are in the wrong channel.  Mythbuntu does not come with VDPAU fixes.  You need to find whoever made that repo available and talk to them
<waltm> Ok, thanks.
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> i lost my sound drivers and i have no clue how
<mechcozmo> listen for them, they make a very particular noise...
<thedarkone> lol
<mechcozmo> (sorry, i can't solve your problem, but i can make some bad puns)
<thedarkone> in lspci | grep audio
<thedarkone> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<thedarkone> aplay -l
<thedarkone> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<mechcozmo> how do i format a hard drive in Mythbuntu?
<mechcozmo> it's done the first drive, but the second drive it never bothered to format
<mechcozmo> (i'm currently at the Storage Groups screen)
<tgm4883> mechcozmo, install gparted
<mechcozmo> tgm4883: ok, will do
<thedarkone> anyone help me with sound card
<thedarkone> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<mechcozmo> how can i set the resolution for VNC when running headless?
<MythbuntuGuest61> Hi All.  I was just wondering as I tore my hair out trying to find my missing RAM...  The Mythbuntu 9.04 amd64 iso does not seem to be 64 bit - rather it is an i686 build.  Is this correct?  Is it possible to find a true 64 bit release for download?  Thx DJK
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest61: thats not correct
<rhpot1991> unless something went wrong, provide some information about where you got it from?
<MythbuntuGuest61> Thk for the reply.  I got it from uname -a, which gives "Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux", and it can only see 3G of my 4G RAM...  (excluding graphics RAM)
<rhpot1991> Linux ultramagnus 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MythbuntuGuest61> Sorry about that delay.  Were you saying that your Mythbuntu was x86_64?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> so where did you get your iso from?
<MythbuntuGuest61> internode mirror in Australia.  Maybe it's the case I've accidentally downloaded the i386 version, which is actually i686 instead?
<rhpot1991> what is the name of the iso?
<MythbuntuGuest61> erm, can't say, I deleted it to save space after I'd burnt it :(  I just checked the mirror again, and the options are i386 and amd64.  I'll make an md5sum of my cd and see which it matches.  Just to confirm, though, could it be the case that the i386 version is actually i686?
<rhpot1991> Linux megatron 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<rhpot1991> thats the x86
<MythbuntuGuest61> OK, that must be it then.  I've accidentally downloaded the i386 iso, and then gotten confused when uname gave me i686.  I've also just checked the md5sum of the CD, and it matches the i386 iso md5sum listed on the mythbuntu website.  Thanks heaps for your help - I can stop scratching my head now!  Thx, DJK
<ubun2Junky> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ubun2Junky> wondering if anyone's had any success getting hdmi audio and video to lcd?
<Essobi> G'night folks!
<fluvvell> I've been reading somewhere about problems with detection of Hauppauge 250 / 250 cards in recent kernels, is there a known issue?
<fluvvell> Sorry, more the correct drivers rather than detection
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-30
<Seeker`> is it actually possible to have the screen blank if mythtv is left at a menu or paused, but disable the blanking if something is playing?
<Seeker`> if i have the screensaver turned on, it doesn't get disabled when stuff is playing, and if it comes on during playback it locks up the keyboard and mouse
<Seeker`> but it doesn't lock up if the video is paused, or if the user is at a menu
<Seeker`> have been playing with DPMS, and it seems to continue blanking the monitor if stuff is playing
<spencer_> does anyone know if USB-UIRT works with Logitech Harmony 880?
<spencer_> !USB-UIRT
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about USB-UIRT
<spencer_> !harmony
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about harmony
<mechcozmo> hello
<mechcozmo> how can i change the resolution when accessing a backend via VNC?
<mechcozmo> (it is running headless)
<fluvvell> !lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<fluvvell> !mythbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythbuntu
<fluvvell> ! mythtv
<Zinn> MythTV is a free Unix application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a network streaming digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer. It can be considered as a free and open source alternative to Tivo or Windows Media Center.
<fluvvell> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fluvvell> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<mechcozmo> does anyone know how to change the resolution accessible from VNC when running headless?
<fluvvell> depends which vnc you are using, but you can go       vncserver -geometry 1024x768  (or other) but this will start a new server
<fluvvell> you then need to connect to that server number
<fluvvell> ie :1  or :2
<mechcozmo> on the command line, i don't have the vncserver command
<mechcozmo> (pretty much virgin mythbuntu box)
<mechcozmo> and neither tightvncserver nor vnc4server are installed
<mechcozmo> (what the hell does the system service run, then?)
<Zinn> mechcozmo: Please watch your language.
 * mechcozmo apologizes to the bot
<mechcozmo> my fourth grade teacher wasn't even as strict... :-p
<mechcozmo> fluvvell: what command can i use to access the vnc service?
<MythbuntuGuest58> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest58> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<mechcozmo> is there a reason that text is cut off in the backend setup?
<mechcozmo> i can't read what it's saying
<fluvvell> mechcozmo, if you have enabled vnc under mythbuntu control center, and set a password, is there an instance of vnc in the process list (ps aux|grep vnc) ?
<mechcozmo> yes, x11vnc
<fluvvell> mechcozmo, are you accessing it from another linux box? where do you feel the breakdown is occurring?
<mechcozmo> fluvvell: accessing it from my Mac.  Ubuntu display reports 640x480 max
<mechcozmo> fluvvell: it is running headless
<fluvvell> Not sure why you want a headless mythbox unless you have a dedicated fronted, but as the os tries to decide on resolution based on the monitor connected I can see your difficulty
<fluvvell> you probably want to set up another instance of VNC that you can manually set the resolution for
 * mechcozmo nods
<mechcozmo> fluvvell: it's actually a dedicated backend
<mechcozmo> but, for sake of hide-the-ugly-box
<mechcozmo> no monitor
<fluvvell> so you have a dedicated front end as well? Ok well what does:    which vncserver      give you?
<fluvvell> you probably need to      apt-get install vnc4server
<fluvvell> mechozmo, while ssh'd into the backend
<mechcozmo> which vncserver gives nothing
<fluvvell> mechozmo, so install away...
<mechcozmo> installing vnc4server
<mechcozmo> how do i delete a path within a storage group?
<mechcozmo> the text is cut off, so i don't know how :-/
<fluvvell> mechozmo, how big do you want resolution? if your on the local net with it - and your mac probably has 1050 max height,  vnc4server -geometry 1280x1024   (unless you want wider for some reason)
<fluvvell> mechcozmo, yeah not really played with storage groups yet.
<mechcozmo> i have a second drive in there, just trying to get it set up to use the non-OS drive for livetv and recordings
<mechcozmo> OS drive can be used for photos, DVD images, etc.
<mechcozmo> it's the making that work bit that's being troublesome
<fluvvell> mechcozmo, we just use a different partition (or drive) and mount it on /var/lib/mythtv  - set up recordings, music, pictures
<fluvvell> very easy
<fluvvell> do you know how to edit /etc/fstab ?
 * mechcozmo nods
<fluvvell> so your drive is probably /dev/sdb1  or something?
<mechcozmo> (shutting down the mythbuntu vnc server...)
<mechcozmo> yup
<mechcozmo> hmmm; it's saying it couldn't open the .vnc/passwd file for writing
<fluvvell> how about     touch ~/.vnc/passwd
<fluvvell> then try again
<mechcozmo> it's there...
<fluvvell> permissions?
<mechcozmo> should i have to sudo it?
<fluvvell> perhaps, though I'd have thought not if its in *your* directory
<fluvvell> so anyway, I don't think you need storage groups for this, just mount the drive in /var/lib/mythtv
<mechcozmo> ok
<fluvvell> copy over your old stuff if you like - presumably the new drive is hugely bigger?
<mechcozmo> no old stuff
<mechcozmo> trying to get it set up for the first time
<mechcozmo> (this is a spare-parts only box, with a purchased PVR-500)
<mechcozmo> (but loud, but otherwise working quite well)
<mechcozmo> VNC password not working
<fluvvell> well there you go, check out the directories that are in /var/lib/mythtv and re-create them on the new drive with the same owner, group and permissions
<fluvvell> an internal drive?
<mechcozmo> yup
<fluvvell> blkid will tell you it UUID code
<fluvvell> its
<mechcozmo> just the recordings directory
<fluvvell> does this all help in any way??  I'm gonna have to go, your vnc password may be set up under mcc, so perhaps create another user  to log in as and run the vnc server under that. To kill an existing session, vncserver -kill :x      x being the display number
<mechcozmo> figured that out
<fluvvell> k
<mechcozmo> rm'd the passwd file
<fluvvell> ok
<mechcozmo> but still no dice
<Essobi> And to everyone else, G'morning. :)
<karl_> hey i have an older pc its a p4 with 512 ram and a pretty decent newer video card in it i want to set it up as a media pc using mythbuntu and connect it to my projector via s-video cable. i have no need to record live tv or watch live tv but would like to be able to access all the movies that or stored on my mac. is this all possible?
<karl_> and pretty straight forward/
<rhpot1991> karl_: yep you can do that, there might be better solutions though if you don't need to record as thats where MythTV's real strength is
<karl_> do u know of any?
<rhpot1991> karl_: elisa, xbmc
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu/mythtv can do what you want, but its not its strength
<rhpot1991> so it might be worth poking at others as well and then deciding what will work best
<karl_> iv found that xbmc and boxee crash alot for me and have been unable to find a solution
<karl_> they dont seem very stable
<Seeker`> I think i've worked out the solution to my screensaver problem
<Seeker`> it would appear that gnome-screensaver sucks, and that xscreensaver is the way to go
<Seeker`> eugh, maybe not :(
<Seeker`> why on earth doesn't mythtv have sensible screensaver handling
<superm1> newer boxee version from a few days ago is far stabler
<rhpot1991> superm1: they have 64bit yet?
<superm1> rhpot1991, dont think so
<rhpot1991> weak
<superm1> 64 bit flash is still a no go realistically
<superm1> you can probably run the 32 bit on 64 though
<rhpot1991> could at least build a 64bit package though
<rhpot1991> you have to hack the 32bit package into place currently
<rhpot1991> superm1: also have you tried fx 3.5 yet?
<superm1> rhpot1991, na not yet
<superm1> i'm waiting until there is a package for it
<superm1> ubottu said this in another channel: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rhpot1991> superm1: I installed the windows version earlier, its speedy
<rhpot1991> and ya I've seen that link
<superm1> rhpot1991, hows ubiquity in it? you tried like putting an address in the awesomebar and see what happens with gmaps?
<superm1> hows it compare to say chrome speediness?
<rhpot1991> lets try that
<rhpot1991> google maps to my house
<rhpot1991> I haven't used chrome all that much, no adblock killed it for me
<superm1> oh too bad
<superm1> now that i use opendns for blocking ads, it's not so bad. i dont even have adblock installed on a few machines
<rhpot1991> can't do fancy stuff like that at work
<superm1> oh yeah.
<superm1> well what you can do however is set up opendns on your proxy server
<superm1> and then set the firefox option to pull dns information through the proxy
<rhpot1991> superm1: ya, thats a lot of work for something without much gain though I think
 * rhpot1991 is pretty fond of fx
<superm1> rhpot1991, well forwarding the dns is actually a good idea though. otherwise your work will know exactly what types of places you are "trying" to visit
<Seeker`> an idea why mythtvs volume is lower than everyting else?
<Seeker`> I've set all of the volume controls on alsamixer to full
<Seeker`> I'm using it over HDMI to a receiver, but the recevier volume needs to be twice as high for mythtv to get the same volume as rhythmbox
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-01
<cfedde_> every time i try to start the front end i get a black rectangle followed by full screen gray with a black box and a gray bar that i can controll with the arrow keys can some one tell me what is going on here?
<rascal999> I've just installed mythbuntu and the 'Launch MythTv' setup button is greyed out, why?
<Seeker`> any idea why mythtv's volume is lower than rhythmbox? I've put all of mythtvs volume settigs to full, as well as alsamixer
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: IIRC you said you were using hdmi, did you disable volume control in myth?
<rhpot1991> could do a straight passthrough and just let your TV/receiver handle the volume
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I didn't, no
<rhpot1991> page 3 or so of the general settings I believe
<Seeker`> the "use external mixer" option?
<Seeker`> sorry,disable "Use internal volume controls"?
<rhpot1991> thats how you'd kill it
<rhpot1991> if you look around in there, or maybe it was in the recording profiles, there is an option for recording sound level, you can adjust that as well
<rhpot1991> that wont effect digital sound though I don't think
<Seeker`> hmm, disabled the internal mixer
<Seeker`> still not as loud as rhythmbox
<Seeker`> rhythmbox is "too loud" at about 18 on the receiver
<Seeker`> need it to be at least 20 to have a listenable volume with mythtv
<rhpot1991> mess around with the audio settings in myth, and launch alsamixer from a terminal, you can try to adjust some things in there
<Seeker`> everything in alsamixer is on full
<Seeker`> the only setting that has any bearing on the HDMI volume level is the "IEC958 1" switch, which I can only mute/unmute
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: busy now, but if I get a chance I'll remote in and look for where the recordings volume setting is (or if it even still exists)
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: what kind of tuners do you have?
<chaslinux> Wondering if I missed a setting in mythbuntu or if I need to buy a video card with HDMI. Getting a small picture in the centre of my LCD tv.
<Seeker`> I have a nova-T 500
<Seeker`> chaslinux: how are you connecting to your LCD at the moment?
<chaslinux> Seeker: DSUB
<Seeker`> chaslinux: is the desktop only displaying in the middle of the screen? with black borders round the edge?
<chaslinux> Seeker: yes, but only when I try to watch TV or record, it's fine with myth tv menus.
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> chaslinux: have you tried the zoom setting?
<chaslinux> No... on the TV or in Myth TV?
<Seeker`> mythtv
<Seeker`> press m while watching something
<Seeker`> then you can change the zoom settings in that menu
<chaslinux> K thanks will check that out... nothing like IRSSI on a big screen tv ;-) Thanks Seeker`
<Seeker`> D
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> Hope it works
<chaslinux> Did I love you!
<chaslinux> Dude!
<chaslinux> lol thanks worked like a charm
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> glad I could be of some help
<Seeker`> you can set a default zoom in one of the settings menu
<chaslinux> That's great, my wife is going to be thrilled
<chaslinux> The aspect ratio was off
<chaslinux> As soon as I put it to 16:9 it looks fine.
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: Even DTS / DD passthrough is really quiet
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I'm beginning to wonder if rhythmbox applies some amplification to stuff
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: if thats the only issue you might be able to just modify volume for rhythmbox
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: the problem is that i need the receiver much higher for mythtv than any other source
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: the propper thing to do is to let your receiver control the volume and not let myth controll it at all
<rhpot1991> if you go into the recording profiles, 4th page in there is a volume control
<rhpot1991> setup > tv > recording profiles
<rhpot1991> I believe this only effects analog though
<rhpot1991> and will only take place on new recordings'
<Seeker`> I only have 2 pages of options
<rhpot1991> not available then, thought it might not be
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: hop over to #mythtv-users and ask there, someone might have a better idea
<rhpot1991> for me once I kill volume control in myth everything is about the same going to and from my receiver (or so I think)
<Seeker`> may try SPDIF, although I'd rather not have to buy another cable
<Seeker`> having everything go over HDMI is nice
<rhpot1991> I'm doing SPDIF, but only cause HDMI wasn't passing through digital sound for me properly
<rhpot1991> I had to saw up 2 wires to get them to fit next to each other, a real mess
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> mythtv is great
<Seeker`> but there are a few small things that really annoy me
<Seeker`> getting my remote working properly is a pain, and it has randomly stopped receiving some keys
<Seeker`> if i start a movie and choose DTS, it often reverts back to DD a few seconds later
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I have seen an issue where irw still gets remote commands but myth never seems to get them, very hard to reproduce
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: that sucks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-02
<kaeles2> is there any built in way to make the transcoding of the dvd's use the cluster mode of transcode, or would I need to do some script writing to handle that?
<kaeles2> also, for some reason on 9.04 the backend configuration does not work under my vmware server 2.0
<kaeles2> where are the actions defined that are declared in the mythtv menus, i.e. the dvd_rip action
<zippytech> any one know why on the first screen of configuration I cannot go pass the tv out part all options will not give me a next
<zippytech> i don't even need tv out i use rgb
<zippytech> any one here
<MythbuntuGuest47> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<shesek> I have iMON remote controller, I'm not sure which option I should select while installing mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest47> Hi All,
<MythbuntuGuest47> I'm having real problems getting my sounde working over SPDIF. I get static and sine using speaker-test, but playing MP3's won't work. any ideas?
<Seeker`> MythbuntuGuest47: what are you using to play the mp3s?
<MythbuntuGuest47> I just select my music in the menu and press play. I've tried using mplayer or xine as well, without success
<Seeker`> i've not had any luck playing music through mythtv
<Seeker`> managed to get rhythmbox working over HDMI
<Seeker`> by setting up a .asoundrc to set the HDMI connection as the default for alsa
<MythbuntuGuest47> whish I had HDMI.... ;)... Still no luck been trying for three days now allready. I know the card is working, external amplifier is working.
<MythbuntuGuest47> Done the usual with the volume contoles (setting volume of iec958 to zero, enabling the iec958 etc). Still no luck....
<MythbuntuGuest47> Ah, well, maybe I'll start all over again, with yet another version of MythTV, or look for another solution in total... All I want to to is play my MP3 collection is a nice and easy way even the wife will understand..
<MythbuntuGuest47> Night everyone!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-03
<wjs_ltop> Hello, I'm having a problem with the startup of mythfrontend.  it seems to always start in mythpictures rather than the myth main menu.  what should I look at?
<deaman> hi there. I am in Norway and trying to get mythbuntu 9.04 working with the DVB solution they have here (same as NZ) , is  the patch for this issue  http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5487 already in mythbuntu 9.04?
<deaman> I found this, but wasn't certain of the conclusion http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/347267    and I don't seem to have sound yet in my recordings
<deaman> Hi again. I found out that Mythbuntu doesn't work out of the box for NZ and Norway, yet. Thanks anyway. :)
<gbee> is it intentional that mythbuntu ships without the powernow_k8 module?
<gbee> heh, nevermind, it's compiled in
<CarlFK1> I am making a live cd based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - how do I add the default user to the video group?
<MythbuntuGuest81> I am a noob and have most everything working well...but my remote produces erroneous underscores "_" when trying to input text using it.  Any ideas where I should look to resolve this?  Thanks in advance!
<MythbuntuGuest81> To clarify, the correct character is input using the remote, but there is a "_" in addition to the character.
<MythbuntuGuest66> Hmmm, I've finally got SPDIF working in xine, but still nothing in mythfrontend.... I've tried all settings in mythfrontend, without any success. MP3's play fine in xine.... I'm lost...
<MythbuntuGuest81> Had a similar issue on the sound today.  After getting it working outside of mythfrontend, i revisited the settings under media settings ->music settings-> general setitngs and changed the audio device from default to /dev/dsp
<MythbuntuGuest66> tried /dev/dsp as well. Then at least the timer of the music is moving... if I take any other device, it doesn;t.. But with /dev/dsp, I get still no sound out of my SPDIF..
<MythbuntuGuest66> but I'll give it yet another shot..
<MythbuntuGuest66> hmmm, no dice... It does show me the bitrate of the MP3 now... If I select alsa:spdif (or default, or surround51) it doesn't even show bitrate and mp3 times..
<MythbuntuGuest81> On the sound issue, I found a solution by Googling my Soundcard (Soundblaster Live) and Ubuntu.  Eventually, I ended up tweaking a number of channels and settings in Alsamixer, which fixed things.  Not sure if this will be the fix for you, but that's what I did.
<MythbuntuGuest81> Let me know if anyone has any ideas about how to solve my "_" underscore from remote control input problem.
<MythbuntuGuest66> no dice... thanx for the input m8...
<MythbuntuGuest66> anyone else got an idea why sound works in xine, but not in mythfrontend?
<MythbuntuGuest66> Well, guess not for the night... I'll try again tomorrow...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-04
<Technophil> Seems I can use a .m3u file to open a http:// stream but not a udp:// stream
<Technophil> Sorry wrong irc
<shesek> Hey, I'm using the iMON PAD remote controller, Rewind (and some other keys) seems to be identified by irw, but they don't do anything to mythtv. what could it be ?
<new2linx> how do I get mythmusic 2 look at music from 2 different folders?
<shesek> create one folder with links to both ?
<new2linx> how can I have mythmusic add music from another hard drive that has tons of music. i ony see the add file to music library not an entire folder like itunes has.
<new2linx> shesek, how can i easily create symlinks for over 10,000 songs?
<shesek> sure. just link the folder that contains them all
<deaman> new2linx: some dialogs in Myth can take : as a separator, I am not sure about mythmusic, but give that a try first.
<new2linx>  whats the fastest way to get 5,000 songs from another folder into mythmusic? I can't believe i'd have to do it a file at a time? I searched the top level folder but I notice if I select import all, it'll have the same track number, same genre and whatnot for all songs OR am I misunderstanding the import file section within mythmusic?
<MythbuntuGuest81> Hiya all....
<MythbuntuGuest81> Still strugling with my sound..
<MythbuntuGuest81> I have xine playing MP3's without problem.... But mythfrontend refuses to produce any sound.... Therefore, it must be a config problem in mythfrontend, but I cannot find it..
<MythbuntuGuest81> Configuration of xine and mythfrontend is slightly different (in naming, field to fill etc) any idea how I can get from xine which setting I need for mythfrontend?
<MythbuntuGuest81> <MythbuntuGuest81> Still strugling with my sound..
<MythbuntuGuest81> I have xine playing MP3's without problem.... But mythfrontend refuses to produce any sound.... Therefore, it must be a config problem in mythfrontend, but I cannot find it..
<MythbuntuGuest81> I'm really loosing it now. aplay just plays music, but still within mythfrontend, no music... any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest81> pffff... finally got it... alsa:spdif was pointing to the wrong device. completely overlooked it in the last 6 days...
<vault> I recently built a myth frontend/backend system.  My backend is using up all of the ram in it's cache but I would like to keep some free for my graphics card. How can I put a cap on how much memory the backend is allowed to use? thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-05
<MythbuntuGuest65> happy 4th of july all, need some help with blu-ray playback, starts playing the .mkv backup with no issues, but after a set time it stops completely and not sure why, havne't tried a 2nd disc yet, but want to debug the problem but don't know what is causing the mess up?
<MythbuntuGuest65> anybody know how to analyze whehter it's my cpu, video card, or .mkv?
<MythbuntuGuest65> hello?
<MythbuntuGuest70> problems during blu-ray playback,how to debug reason?
<MythbuntuGuest70> should these specs be able to play blu ray from hard drive? CPU AMD Athlon 64 - 2 Ghz, 3 Ghz RAM, Video Card Nvidia GeForce 7600GS - 256MB, reason I ask is that a blu ray plays for a certain time and then the computer just shuts down completely, trying to figure out which piece I may need to upgrade for it to work properly
<new2linx> anyone know how to get mythweather animated map to show up in mythweb? mine is just plain missing
<Seeker`> I keep on getting "WriteAudio: buffer underrun" in my mythfrontend.log, any idea what could be causing it
<Seeker`> Doesn't look like the CPU is overloaded
<broxtor> I just installed mythbuntu 9.04 and having some issues with mp3 playback from mythmusic. When I start playing an mp3 file from mythmusic it seems to start, but does nothing.
<broxtor> when I start playing an mp3 file from the command line with mplayer it does work. Any ideas on this?
<broxtor> Ok, it seems to be solved now. It turned out that the audio device is mythmusic settings wasn't set correctly....
<MythbuntuGuest15> hello people! i have a fresh installation of the latest Mythbuntu. install went fine, but booting gives a messed up screen and the thing freezes. however, the power button was working. i have an old AGP ATI card installed (dunno the exact type sorry :( )
<mazda01> i added the repo for gnome-do from intrepid on my Hardy Heron install and now I can't use nautilus as root. typing gksudo nautilus gives me the following errors. (nautilus:9248): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<mazda01>  and others. Any help please.
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7565283#post7565283
<Seeker`> Any idea why my sound keeps on stopping? I get buffer underruns
<Seeker`> anyone?
<noii> hi. I'm getting sporadic clicks and glitches in music playback in mythmusic, normally once the visualization has kicked in - only noticed it since upgrading to jaunty. any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-05
<aroazen> If I'm installing 10.4 mythbuntu on a box with a wifi-only connection, should I set up the backend during install or after the reboot
<aroazen> i.e. the liveCD does not detect and connect to the network
<jku> aroazen If you have only one machine with backend/frontend configuration you can do it during install by using localhost as host, if you want to use global internet ip (visible to outside also) you have to set at least the frontend connection after connecting to network with wifi
<Guest91592> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Guest91592> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<InInDeep1> I installed mytybuntu 10.04 a few weeks ago and am having trouble getting the metadata for iso's I ripped. I am not using storage groups and deleted the storage groups that come with the 10.04 install. When I go to INFO->Metadata Options->Download Metadata, only text data gets downloaded (i.e. plot and cast). The fanart, coverart, and banners do not get downloaded and when I check the /var/lib/mythtv/coverart dir there is nothing in it.
<InInDeep1>  Any idea why I cannot get the pic files?
<tgm4883> InInDeep1, not sure, but you might have to remove/change the storage group location for fanart, coverart, banners so it isn't the same as the frontend locations, this is because ISO's don't work with storage groups
<InInDeep1> I moved the ISO's to another dir so it is not part of the storage group. This allows me to play the movies
<InInDeep1> I deleted all storage groups for fanart, coverart, and banners. I still get the same results when getting the metadata and I only get the plot and cast
<tgm4883> InInDeep1, is there frontend settings for fanart, etc
<InInDeep1> tgm4883, which frontend settings are you referring to? The only frontend setting I see for coverart is the directory which it points to. I tried pointing it to a different dir (/var/lib/mythtv/ISO_coverart) the result was the same. I dont think it is a permissions issue since the dir has 775 permissions and is owned by mythtv user and is also part of mythtv group.
<InInDeep1> tgm4883, The problem I am having is that the scripts that get the metadata are not getting the pictures. I can manually go to themoviedb.org and download coverart and save it to the dir that the frontend points to for coverart. Then I can edit the metadata to use that coverart. I would much rather use those scripts to get the coverart. Any ideas?
<Zinn> [themoviedb.org] TMDb — The open movie database
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-06
<aroazen> hello
<MoMo> Is there any consideration I need to have with regards to what cable provider I get, or do I need their cable box or not? etc?
<hot_wheelz> hi can somone point me in the dirction of howto streaming over mythweb
<hot_wheelz> ie livetv
<hot_wheelz> running mythbuntu 10.04 myth v0.23
<dewman> does anyone know of scte65scan is in the ubuntu repos? I thought a while ago i saw it but now it is not listed.....Wondering if i need to manually install it...
<rhpot1991> dewman: not that I'm aware of
<dewman> rhpot1991, thanks, my cable provider moved a bunch of channels around and I really hate manually modifying the channels, (pain in the you know what)
<rhpot1991> looks like I have it in my home directory which means I pulled the source from somewhere
<rhpot1991> dewman: thats why I ignored all those channels :)
<rhpot1991> I knew one day I'd lose them so I decided to pretend they didn't exist and only use my HD locals on clear QAM
<dewman> rhpot1991, LOL yeah, i would but its all the HD channels, discovery,a-e,etc..
<rhpot1991> dewman: over clear QAM?
<dewman> rhpot1991, yep. we get about 70 channels in the clear....but they added some new channels and moved some around.
<rhpot1991> dewman: interesting, as far as I was aware I only get my 1-70 in the clear (SD) and then my locals in HD
<rhpot1991> and all that music junk
<rhpot1991> dewman: happen to be comcast?
<dewman> rhpot1991, no....Its called TVC cable, small cable company here in MI...
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> that makes more sense then
<dewman> rhpot1991, yeah....mom and pop cable company...
<rhpot1991> cool, wish I had one around here
<dewman> rhpot1991, I am thinking prob the best bet would be to delete the connections and start pretty much over..
<dewman> rhpot1991, yeah, charter is trying to move in and I hope the little cable company holds out. I cant stand charter..
<rhpot1991> dewman: I never ended up using scte65scan actually, I just scanned my channels and then matched up the xml ids with my listings
<rhpot1991> since I only have my 5 or 6 locals thats easier for me
<dewman> rhpot1991, o ok..that makes sense....well I will backup the database and then give it a whirl...
<dewman> rhpot1991, the one thing that always bugs me is all the audio channels, those always com over as duplicates and I havent even messed with them because its hard enough to get the tv channels to work correctly. =)
<rhpot1991> dewman: ya ignore those, and the ppv ones too
<rhpot1991> dewman: which tuner do you have?
<dewman> o....you dont want to know.....Its a old framegrabber.... hehe...
<dewman> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerTV_HD_A180
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] AVerTV HD A180 - MythTV
<dewman> woops... thats the other one, this is the current one. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Pinnacle PCTV HD Card (800i) - MythTV
<rhpot1991> heh ok, was hoping it was a HDHR
<rhpot1991> tools for that which are helpful, wont help much with your card though
<dewman> rhpot1991, no...I really need to just spend the money and get something a little better...
<dewman> but my wife wont let me... =(
<rhpot1991> dewman: I know the feeling, if my wife knew how much I spent on random parts I'd be trying to justify why we can't just spend $15 a month for the cable dvr
<zachary> hi i simply CANNOT get my volume to work from my cpu to television. any help would be greatly appreciated
<Guest36603> i've tried working it out on the forum but so far no results
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: how doesn't it work?
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, i plug in my hdmi cable and play video fine but no audio
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: and on the audio settings page, you set it up to use hdmi?
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, here is a thread showing what i've done so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9555321
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, yes it is set to ALSA:hdmi
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  Volume Not Working in Mythbuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<rhpot1991> unmute you S/PDIF
<rhpot1991> in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> oh wait you did later
<rhpot1991> take a screenshot of your audio settings page
<Guest36603> k one sec. will print screen still work in MB?
<rhpot1991> it should, you can just ssh -X forward or vnc in if its easier and screencap from that
<Guest36603> not sure how to do both of those commands
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, i am unable to take screenshots
<Guest36603> actually
<Guest36603> i will take basic photos and upload them
<rhpot1991> ssh -X <ip of server>
<rhpot1991> then you can launch mythtv-frontend from that and it will show up right on your screen
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, how do i get my ip of server
<rhpot1991> run sudo ifconfig on it
<rhpot1991> or check your router
<rhpot1991> or use the computer's name instead
<Guest36603> the ip would just be my actual IP right?
<Guest36603> k have it
<Guest36603> inet addr
<Guest36603> one sec
<Guest36603> k so now i ssh to it
<Guest36603> how do i launch mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> mythfrontend
<Guest36603> ok so still same issue. this brings up an entire window which wont let me take a screenshot
<Guest36603> i thought it was going to open it up in Terminal :)
<Guest36603> i will just take photos from camera and upload
<rhpot1991> you should be able to just hit printscreen there
<rhpot1991> there is a way to run it in window'd mode, google for it
<Guest36603> k
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, does it matter what Mixer Device i have this set for?
<Guest36603> I was told moving the Mixer Controls to PCM would help as well
<Guest36603> ?
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: you want to make your audio device alsa:hdmi or alsa:iec1394 I believe
<rhpot1991> and do the same for the passthrough if you are doing passthrough
<Guest36603> not sure what passthrough is
<Guest36603> just have a simple hdmi plugged from my cpu to my tele
<rhpot1991> digital passthrough (surround sound)
<Guest36603> ah no not for now. just trying to get some sound :)
<rhpot1991> odds are you just have a setting wrong on this page and need to mess with things
<Guest36603> my audio output is set to ALSA:hdmi
<Guest36603> speakers config: is stero
<Guest36603> Mixer device: ASLA: default
<Guest36603> mixer controls: master
<Guest36603> both Master and PCM vols are up
<rhpot1991> try changing mixer device to something that indicates its hdmi
<rhpot1991> I'm not looking at my box now so I'm just going off of memory
<Guest36603> i greatly appreciate any help
<Guest36603> for mixer device i get no such options that would be like hdmi
<rhpot1991> it should be as easy as chooseing Alsa:hdmi and unmuting everything in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: is this HDMI on your motherboard or a seperate video card?
<Guest36603> dont think it has a video card
<Guest36603> wait
<Guest36603> Intel GMA HD graphics?
<Guest36603> just got this computer yesterday
<Guest36603> the video works fine just audio not working
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: try this: aplay -D plug:hdmi /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Open.wav
<rhpot1991> might need to find a different wav if that doesn't exist
<Guest36603> no such dir
<Guest36603> rats i have to go
<Guest36603> rhpot1991, hopefully u will be back here later?
<rhpot1991> Guest36603: should be, just ask and hopefully someone will be around to help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-07
<hot_wheelz> how do u make a ps3 a frontend
<hot_wheelz> I tried clicking on search for media servers and came back with nothing?
<Guest67293> hi i am not getting any audio from my computer running Mythbuntu
<Guest67293> any help would be appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-08
<qwebirc6168> anyone care to help with a hardware swap question? :)
<qwebirc6168> I pulled a cdrom drive (working) put in a DVD drive. No joy. not sure what I need to change. Anyone?
<gregl> qwebirc6168, Look in fstab..You need to change the UUID to match the drive...This link is for a hard drive but the info is the same for a dvd..
<gregl> opps! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] InstallingANewHardDrive - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<qwebirc6168> hey gregl, i'll go through that info now. thanks!
<gregl> Ok: If that don't help you google  change dvd drive ubuntu..good luck..
<qwebirc6168> i have been googling similar things for a while.  :( in the documentation you sent me it talks about gparted, partitio0ning, etc.. I skip all that for a dvd drive I assume...
<qwebirc6168> that brings me to the edit fstab section. Is the DVD drive added to fstab?
<qwebirc6168> so fstab is so it mounts on bootup I presume from my reading. I should be able to manually mount it.
<qwebirc6168> but it wont, not sure whats wrong
<qwebirc6168> seems its a bad symlink somewhere (i changed from cdrom to dvdrom). still digging
<qwebirc6168> isofs_fill_super: bread failed << lol
<mnjay> I was using the Automatic Daily Builds, but I've been having so many problems that I want to revert to the dist version. How do I go about it?
<Shadow__X> you could remove the auto builds package
<mnjay> Are you suggesting "sudo apt-get remove mythtv"? Will I loose my current settings?
<mnjay> er lose
<Shadow__X> mnjay: no open the mythbuntu control center you can remove the auto builds package there but honestly aslong as your using the fixes branch you should be running the latest
<Shadow__X> its inteded to fix things
<Shadow__X> what problems have you been having
<mnjay> lots of crashes
<mnjay> mythweather crashes right away
<mnjay> mythnetvision crashes when trying to play a video
<mnjay> mythvide crashed after watching a video
<mnjay> the auto builds also haven't been refreshed for several days even though there have been updates upstream
<mnjay> the only reason I started with the auto builds in the first place was because there was a fix for playing DVDs/ISOs/VIDEO_TS folders in the fixes branch
<Shadow__X> mnjay: hmm thats weird i would try and trouble shoot because i dont think thats normally what happens
<Shadow__X> thats aslong as you arent using storage groups
<mnjay> I'm really new to Myth, so I'm not sure how to go about troubleshooting
<Shadow__X> well i would check out the logs in /var/logs/mythtv
<mnjay> OK, I have the mythweather problem figured out. Some update made all of the map screens invalid. I removed them and now no crash.
<Shadow__X> mnjay: see you are well on your way of figuring it out great job
<mnjay> Well now I'm stuck on the mythnetvision issue
<mnjay> here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/pmVF7kHF
<Shadow__X> mnjay: yeah i dont use mythnetvision but i would pop over to #mythtv-users they should be able to help you
<pteague> ok, this is weird...  my local audio is dead & i can't figure out how to restart it... however, everything coming in via the line-in is working just fine. & no, pcm is not muted
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-09
<qwebirc9854> I have just installed mythbuntu and its found my wireless network card but wont recognise the password for wirelses network
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am trying to get my laptop to work as a mobile mythtv frontend but i am having alot of issues with my wireless card. It is detected and i install the drivers but it does not want to easily connect to my wireless network (it will try numerous times then eventually connect wpa2/aes). The laptop is a dell m6400 the wireless is a dell wireless 1510 wireless n(broadcomm 4322) ubuntu 10.04
<Shadow__X> I am sure the wireless password is correct and i am able to connect to wireless on the same machine in windows 7
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: did you install the restricted driver?
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: that i did i installed the broadcomm sta driver it comes up in wireless manager and scans and it attempts to connect to the network and at times actually does connect but for the most part it just keeps retrying
<Shadow__X> i have tried reinstalling with the same effect so i am just unsure whats going on
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: disable authentication on your router and try then, should work better.  after that make sure its not using tkip auth
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: uh its wpa2/aes though and everything else connects fine
<rhpot1991> my one n network will establish a connection but I get a ! on the network manager applet
<rhpot1991> the onther one is all good
<rhpot1991> the first one tends to disconnect and refuse to connect sometimes
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> so what does that mean? its in my opinion not my router everything else connects fine( my macbook over n,my other wireless devices and this machine works fine in windows 7)
<rhpot1991> I had better results once I forced aes, and broadcom told me it falls back to 802.11g if it sees tkip
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: right i agree but it is only wpa2/aes
<rhpot1991> and my networks above the problematic one is 5ghz, the one that works fine is 2.4ghz
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: positive its not aes+tkip or anything weird?
<Shadow__X> mine is 2.4ghz
<Shadow__X> yes i checked its wpa2 only and AES
<Shadow__X> not aes and tkip
<rhpot1991> disable your security for 10 minutes and see if that helps
<Shadow__X> but i am not going to run my router without security. What are you thinking something needs to be flushed out or something?
<rhpot1991> I'm apparently using WPA/WPA2 Personal (PSK) mixed mode
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: I'm not saying to keep it like that
<rhpot1991> you do it for 10 minutes see if your connection is good like that
<Shadow__X> yeah i am not i am using wpa2 only
<Shadow__X> right
<rhpot1991> then add security back, tweak some settings till its happy
<Shadow__X> honestly i think its the wireless manager not liking wpa2
<rhpot1991> set it to mixed
<Shadow__X> because when it keeps asking for the passphrase it says wpa/wpa2
<rhpot1991> I think on my parent's linksys I had to do that to get a decent connection
<Shadow__X> wpa is crackable
<Shadow__X> the sad part is years ago even with wpa2 and aes it worked with ndiswrapper
<rhpot1991> you really at that much risk of someone messing with your wifi?
<Shadow__X> i rather not take the risk
<Shadow__X> just like even though i live in a seemingly safe neighborhood i still use security systems
<rhpot1991> well its worth a try to see if it helps at least you will be closer to a solution than just staring at a non working connection
<Shadow__X> or couldnt i try another wireless manager that has fixed my issue in the past
<rhpot1991> you could
<rhpot1991> I tried that as well little luck
<rhpot1991> you could look at ndiswrapper, but it requires xp drivers, which may not exist for your card
<rhpot1991> also streaming over wifi sucks, but thats a headache for later :)
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: yeah i know i did all those things in the past i have had an n card since 2006 and linux drivers it seems like have come a bit since then
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: interesting thing so i had an identical routeri was testing with and with encryption was having an issue
<Shadow__X> and what fixed the issue was unselecting wireless in the network manager then reselecting it
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: it works now but is more like g speeds :(
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: how are you testing speeds?
<Shadow__X> copying a file?
<rhpot1991> whats "more like g speeds" ?
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: check out iperf
<Shadow__X> 3MB/sec instead of around 7-8MB/sec on the same machine in windows
<rhpot1991> I used that to test, I was breaking g speeds on both
<Shadow__X> or 8-10 on my macbook with the same chipset
<rhpot1991> 5ghz speed was quite a bit better though
<rhpot1991> (when it worked)
<Shadow__X> i am getting reliable over 8.5 on 2.4ghz
<Shadow__X> how should i test using iperf
<rhpot1991> you install it on 2 boxes
<rhpot1991> run the server on one, client on the other
<rhpot1991> and it tests for you
<Shadow__X> ah ok but its not like its going to be going at 7MB/sec because i care about xfer speeds i am moving files back and forth
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-10
<will```> hi, I set my mythtv to automatically watch for inserted DVDs, but now mythfrontend segfaults
<will```> firstly how do I reset the settings?
<will```> (given that my frontend is the place where I would usually change these settings!)
<josefg> hi
<hipitihop> Anyone know where mythtvosd/cid.xml is kept ? I'm trying to follow this  http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+tips+MythTV+integration
<Zinn> [www.voip-info.org] Asterisk tips MythTV integration - voip-info.org
<ttist25> hello - I'm trying to get mythnettv working on a new install of mythbuntu 10.4 and I'm getting an error when I run mythnettv that says 'You need to create the configured directory at "" '
<ttist25> I tried mkdir data in /var/lib/mythtv and /var/lib/mythtv/mythnettv and in my users home directory but I keep getting the same error.  Any ideas where I might look?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-11
<Chaorain> hey, I just got my new Haupage 1600 card and I can't get analog channels. I followed the directions here but the scan goes through 100 in channels in 2 seconds. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<Chaorain> yeah thats the card. (Is Zinn a bot? Cause otherwise thats kinda creepy with the response time
<Zinn> Hi Chaorain, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Chaorain> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Chaorain> oh btw this is for the analog tunner. Digital goes at a normal pace but I don't recieve any digital channels
<Chaorain> I'm having trouble with my Hauppauge HVR-1600 it says it scans analog channels but it goes way too fast and grabs nothing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-04
<Araya213> Hello, I've had an ongoing problem that I've just never gotten around do fixing.  I'm on the latest mythbuntu  with fixes and have 2 a master and slave backend.  Each one is running a pvr-150 and an HVR-1600.  I'm having signal quality issues with all tuners.  Some channels just come in very poorly while others look fine.  Is there a way to fine-tune the frequency my tuners are using?
<Araya213> It might also help to note that if I plug the cable directly into the TV everything looks fine.
<bazhang> Zinn, help
<Zinn> Hi bazhang, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<bazhang> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bazhang> nice
<Araya213> Oh yes, one more thing.  A while back I tried using a powered cable amplifier, it did not help at all.
<Shadow__X> Araya213: does analog and digital both look bad
<Araya213> No, only analog, digital is pretty as pie
<Araya213> One thing though, The tuner cards are right next to each other on the motherboard, could that cause interference?
<Shadow__X> hmm at that point i would point towards it being an analog issue
<Shadow__X> when i tried to record analog the quality was bad so i just ditched it
<Araya213> Not an option in this case
<Araya213> Do you know if it's possible to manually set the frequencies for certain channels?
<Shadow__X> possible? just not sure where to do that
<Araya213> I've looked all over the back and frontend settings, unless it's well hidden it's not there.
<Shadow__X> it would be in the backend settings
<Shadow__X> but again i am not sure i have never done that
<Araya213> You can change the frequency table, and I've tried all of the US ones, but nothing for individual channels
<Araya213> Hello, I've had an ongoing problem that I've just never gotten around do fixing.  I'm on the latest mythbuntu  with fixes and have 2 a master and slave backend.  Each one is running a pvr-150 and an HVR-1600.  I'm having signal quality issues with all analog tuners.  Some channels just come in very poorly while others look fine.  If I plug the cable directly to the TV everything looks
<Araya213> great.  A while back I tried using a powered splitter and it didn't help at all Is there a way to fine-tune the frequency my tuners are using?
<Shadow__X> Araya213: are you sure its using analog on the tv when it looks great?
<Araya213> Yes
<Shadow__X> do you have a picture of how bad it looks?
<Shadow__X> the reason why i ask is i am thinking it looks great on the tv because its an old tube and you are watching the recording on a lcd monitor and because of this it looks bad
<Shadow__X> but thats just me guessing
<Araya213> I have several TVs, one of them is an old DLP, but the quality issues are very obviously signal based, wavy lines and such, I'm trying to get a pic now
<Shadow__X> have you looked around the mail logs?
<Araya213> I don't know what that is.  Care to get me up to speed?  I've done ton of googling though.
<Shadow__X> this is an archive of the mailing list
<Shadow__X> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythTV | Users
<Araya213> I'll check it out, how do I screenshot in mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> print screen?
<Shadow__X> i am not really sure
<Araya213> I'll try it, what's a good image editor to use for ubuntu?  I don't really know much about the desktop aspect of ubuntu, don't really use it for that.
<Shadow__X> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Using_print-screen_key
<Zinn> [wiki.archlinux.org] Xfce - ArchWiki
<Shadow__X> mythbuntu uses xfce as the window manager
<Araya213> it's hard to get a decent screenshot of live video
<Araya213> working on it htough
<Shadow__X> you could pause it
<Araya213> LOL Duh
<Araya213> Here's a screenshot of what my problem looks like.  It only does this on certain tuners on certain channels, but all of the tuners do have this issue.  http://imgur.com/Xkl9L
<Zinn> [imgur.com] imgur: the simple image sharer
<Araya213> indeed
<Shadow__X> oh wow hmm
<Araya213> Pretty ugly huh?
<Shadow__X> yeah i think that has something to do with attenuation
<Araya213> but if I switch over to another tuner, it looks fine, but then that tuner has other channels that look bad
<Shadow__X> hmm you said they are right next to eact other right?m
<Shadow__X> try removing one tuner and seeing if all the chanels are ok
<Araya213> I have tried that, no dice
<Araya213> Also, this happens on both backends
<Shadow__X> have you tried putting a regular splitter infront of the tuner?
<Araya213> Yes, I'm using a regular splitter, but the problem happens wether I'm using a splitter or not
<Araya213> I really think it's some kind of nonstandard frequency usage on the part of my cable provider.
<Shadow__X> perhaps there is too much signal strength? i am really not sure, i can give you suggestions but i am unsure if it will fix your problem
<Shadow__X> i know analog is a lot trickier than digital
<Araya213> I'll take all the hlep I can get
<Araya213> help too
<Shadow__X> why do you think its a nonstandard frequency? your tv's are able to pick it up
<Araya213> yeah, you're right.
<Araya213> that kind of rules that out
<Araya213> Unless my TV is not as sensitive to it as my tuners
<Araya213> don't know if that's even a possibility though
<Shadow__X> not sure. I know when i was using analog i was having a bunch of problems
<Shadow__X> oh also did run the cable in your house?
<Araya213> I havne't messed with the cable at all, it was here when I moved in
<Shadow__X> i am really not sure but you can go to the mythtv-users channel and ask them they would know better than i
<Araya213> right on, i'm headed that way
<kb1gtt1> Well, I got irw working, it now receives signals. Is there anyone that can help with irsend around here? Syslog notes uirt2_raw: UIRT tried to send 237 bits, max is 128 I'm drawing a blank about how to fix it
<rileyp> Is suspend with diskless possible? I'm using lucid mythbuntu and it does resume to the gui and firefox works if I left it running prior and dmesg works as well but for example nano or mythfrontend or any other application for that matter will not  I get an error in dmesg regarding squashfs and ndb block device being unable to connect to
<rileyp> where does one define whther to suspend to disk or ram
<kb1gtt> I just added a section to this wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lirc_USB-UIRT#Specific to Mythbuntu 11.04 I got the usbuirt working, but the config scripts from mybuntu control centre will break it and didn't work out of the box.
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] Lirc_USB-UIRT - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-05
<rileyp> I have mythbuntu diskless working and would like to resolve why resume is not working here is teh output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/2GFEj1dT
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] dad@90e6ba974a82:~$ cat suspendresume [ 0.000000] ACPI: FACS 5ffb0000 00040 - Pastebin.com
<rileyp> teh machine does resume to a gui but everythig is broken and no programs will run. I can move the mouse around and use firefox if was open before suspending. I opened mousepad and terminal prior to suspeending and then saved teh out put in the allready open window of mousepad. I can go to a tty session but on enterring my user name it crashes. or selecting a  program icon etc it crashes.
<rileyp> It appears from dmesg that the ndb socket is nt coming back... any help much appreciated
<rileyp>  http://pastebin.com/RYw1jzQp dmesg output my diskless client has problems after a suspend Im using mythbuntu disklesss
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [ 0.176221] Booting processor 2 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000 [ 0.008000] Initializi - Pastebin.com
<pixel8in> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.10 and have 11.04 installer on CD. My internet connection is slow and wondered if I could do the upgrade from the CD?
<Shadow__X> why are you upgrading?
<pixel8in> Should I stick with 10.10? I am not sure I understand your question.
<Shadow__X> i am asking you why you want to upgrade to 11.04
<pixel8in> I suspect that this is a leading question but read a recent review and it seems like a great idea to upgrade.
<Shadow__X> well generally you leave backends without updating unless you need to
<Shadow__X> so for example when i was on mythtv .22 i needed to upgrade past 8.04 to a newer one for support for .23
<Shadow__X> thats a good reason but generally you want to stay with a stable machine with a stable os install and only upgrade if you have to
<pixel8in> Do I understand you correctly, is ver 11.04 not stable? Please explain "backends"
<Shadow__X> its not thats its not stable
<Shadow__X> 10.10 will have more things ironed out because its older compared to 11.04 since its a newer release and for mythtv it uses frontends and backends
<pixel8in> Thanks for the advice.
<Shadow__X> yup also you can read up about mythtv at mythtv.org
<Shadow__X> there is a lot of good information there
<pixel8in> I will have a look, thanks again for the advice. Cheers
<Shadow__X> yup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-06
<qwebirc94694> Using Mythbuntu 11.04, Hauppage WinTV HVR 1800. Worked perfectly with Mythbuntu 9.10, but now fails in 11.04 when trying to "Watch TV". MythTV finds channels, and attempts to play a channel once for about 5 seconds, and then every time thereafter won't get a channel lock? Any pointers? Any logs I should be looking at?
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> anyone around and willing to help me with configuring my dvr box
<lwizardl> I need help with getting my PVR150 card working for my comcast service.
<lwizardl> the system I am using has a Nvidia 7200/7300GS video card, a Kworld ATSC 110 DTV card (plan to use that for Antenna later), PVR-150 (using this for comcast cablevision from the RCA outputs on comcast box to inputs on pvr150),
<lwizardl> ATI RemoteWonder USB remote control, Lirc dual sensor for IR Blasting
<lwizardl> on MythBuntu 11.04 64
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-07
<hanseatic> hi is it possible to use some vdr box as a "tuner/input card" just like vdritsself allows to use another vdr on the lan?
<hanseatic> i have a twin tuner gigaset m740 with open7x0 firmware (a community-vdr-firmware version)
<hanseatic> the vdr box is accesses via ethernet/IP
<hanseatic> the installation guide mentions a "live frontend". I wish to setup backend and frontend on the same machine, how would this be implemented?
<qwebirc28248> Noobie to Mythbuntu.  I have a QAM tuner built into my HDTV which is connected to my HTPC.  When I run mythtv-setup, I cannot find any channels.  I either get "channel scan failed" or "0% scan complete" even after running overnight.  Do I need to purchase a TV tuner card to install in my HTPC to watch TV or will the built in Tuner in my TV suffice?  If the built in tuner is enough, will I be able to record. Am I expecting 
<mrand> qwebirc28248: The tuner in your TV won't feed the stream back to the PC, so you need a tuner for your HTPC.   BTW, the last part of your note was cut off (after "Am I expecting")
<qwebirc28248> Am I expecting too much out of the HDMI cable?
<qwebirc28248> Thank you for your help mrand.  Just curious but is there any other way to get channels without a TV tuner?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: for the most part, no.  mythnetvision will allow you to deal with some internet based content, but when you say "channels", probably not.
<qwebirc28248> mrand - I'm trying to ditch cable all together.  In all honesty, I'm simply looking to watch sports and the occasional program.  I'm new to this so I'm not entirely sure what "channels" completely entails...
<mrand> qwebirc28248: if the sports and channels you want to watch are available on local stations, your best bet is over the air (OTA).  format is called ATSC.  Best signal quality, and most notably, free.  A back door that some people use is if you subscribe to your cable company for internet, the local (QAM) channels are still broadcast.
<qwebirc28248> So with over the air signals covered, mythnetvision is my best bet for internet channels?  Then use the web browser for Hulu, etc?
<qwebirc28248> mrand - I guess the question is, is purchasing a TV tuner card worth it?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: I haven't used mythnetvision much, but yes, that is the general idea.  You can buy an ATSC tuner for your HTPC... one time expense and allows you to time shift.  Only recurring cost is the $20/year for schedules direct.
<qwebirc28248> What channels would I get with Schedules Direct?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: schedules direct is the listing service which allows you to do scheduling (14 days worth of tv listings are available at any one time)
<qwebirc28248> mrand - So I would still need to have a cable/satellite subsciption?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: Nope, I was proposing over-the-air plus schedules direct.
<mrand> That is what I'm doing... I dropped cable recently.
<qwebirc28248> mrand - Will Schedules Direct only give me scheduling for over-the-air or additional channels as well.  Sorry if I sound like an idiot.  Very, very new to this.
<mrand> qwebirc28248: it provides scheduling for pretty much everything in existence in the US ... over the air, cable, sat, etc.
<qwebirc28248> mrand - So if I understand correctly, if I only have over-the-air, I can use Scheduels Direct to schedule recordings but if I want to schedule recordings for cable/sat, then I would need to subscribe to cable/sat to record?
<mrand> ignoring the small number of channels that you might get for free over QAM from your cable provider, in general yes, you have to subscribe to cable or sat and get their set-top-box in order to get a large number of channels from them.
<qwebirc28248> Ok so if I'm looking for free channels then over-the-air with mythnetvision is my best bet.  If I want to record either of those then I'll need to get a TV tuner card and subscribe to Schedules Direct.  Are there any additional programs out there that would give me free channels?
<qwebirc28248> mrand - By the way, thank you very much.  You've been very helpful.  It clears a lot of questions up
<mrand> qwebirc28248: you're welcome.  mythnetvision is more of a search engine and organizer for online media.  It doesn't use schedules direct.
<mrand> Sorry if I didn't make that clear.  MNV isn't something you schedule, since online content typically isn't "broadcast"
<qwebirc28248> mrand - So really, I'm stuck with cable unless I want to trim down to over-the-air channels
<mrand> qwebirc28248: yep.  More and more content is available online, but it is in a wide varity of formats and locations.  MythNetVision is trying to help with that, but it would be a stretch to call it anything close to a replacement.
<qwebirc28248> No other programs out there that I can watch broadcasts without cable/sat?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: not besides the online services that various cable channels provide (either themselves or via Hulu).  and of course, the local channels are available over the air.
<mrand> lunch time... be back after while.
<qwebirc28248> mrand - Thanks again for clearing up my questions.  Guess I was under the impression MythTV did more that it actually does...
<mrand> qwebirc28248: MythTV does more... you can capture stuff from cable / sat.  I was just under the impression you were trying to drop that.  If you want to capture HD from them, then you probably want an HD-PVR device attached to your HTPC
<qwebirc28248> Basically, I'm looking at trying to find the best alternative to cable/sat.  What gives me the most channels for free.  That and I'm trying to understand the capture/recording aspect.
<mrand> qwebirc28248: the free part is the limiting factor... content providers tend to not like that ;-)
<qwebirc28248> mrand - haha.  I completely understand.  Would a Hauppauge 1250 work as a capture card?
<mrand> qwebirc28248: if the channels you are trying to capture are encrypted, then you have to use a cable / sat set-top-box, and then capture the output of that with an HD-PVR.  You can tell if they are encrypted by seeing if the QAM tuner in your TV can see them.  If they are not encrypted, then yes, something like the 1250 would capture them.
<mrand> As would an HVR-2250, HVR-950Q, or HDHR.  Note that some have internal splitters to the dual tuners, while others have true dual inputs.
<qwebirc28248> mrand - Thanks again for the help.  I really appreciate it.
<mrand> qwebirc28248: very welcome
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-08
<Technophil1> Hi, can anyone suggest for me trying to install 10.10 mythbuntu 64 bit onto a working PC but onto a Kingston SATA 16G SSD  that was a frontend  running with a CF / IDE and 9.10 (I think it is)
<Technophil1> The install CD runs, display adjusts to 1920x1080 and then hangs
<Technophil1> I thought it may be a BIOS issue however various SATA / IDE drive variations make little difference.
<Technophil1> I can still run off the IDE / CF card if I can install onto the SSD itself via an older version?
<Technophil1> The SSD seems correctly detected.
<Technophil1> In anticipation why not install 11.04 - because the server is still running 0.23.1 fine.
<Technophil1> An alternative might be to install into the SSD using a Dell D830 which seems to work fine and transfer the SSD across however would some files be missing for the quite different hardware config?
<Technophil1> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-20077979-94/oracle-and-microsoft-could-cash-in-big-on-android/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<Zinn> [news.cnet.com] Oracle and Microsoft could cash in big on Android | Wireless - CNET News
<Technophil1> Sorry wrong tab...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-09
<tgm4883> Just an update, 0.25 will not be released in time for 11.10
<Technophil1> Kewl!
<tgm4883> Technophil1, that was NOT released, so it will still be 0.24 that is included
<Technophil1> Woops, sorry I missed the "not"!
<tgm4883> heh
<Technophil1> Something about psychological expectations getting in the way....
<dewman> All i heard was something about the 30 day freeze....I thought that hell would take longer to freeze then 30 days... ;)
<Zinn> dewman: Please watch your language.
<petethepirate> Is there an easy way to update a i386 install to a amd64?
<tgm4883> petethepirate, going from one architecture to another requires a reinstall
<tgm4883> no way around it
<petethepirate> tgm4883: thanks.
<quentusrex> Anyone know if changing the channel number from the mythweb ui will cause the channel to be unwatchable?
<tgm4883> quentusrex, I don't know why it would
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-10
<Technophil1> FWIW following my recent questions it seems the SSD was faulty as it also failed in another system.  Installing an image on a Dell D830 and transferring the SSD to the frontend also seems to have worked fine.
<Shiggs|MB> ok so I have a question: is Mythbuntu as it currently is able to run on the new AMD FM1 APU A8 chips that just came out?
<Shiggs|MB> I know Linux doesn't have good AMD Radeon HD support for the 6000 series, but I was just wondering because with its release I was intruiged that it's an integrated / not shared video solution
<Shiggs|MB> GPU and CPU in one
<Shiggs|MB> I'd be recording stuff in at least 720p, so I'd hope it supports Radeon HDs' acceleration
<Shiggs|MB> I have work soon and I need sleep, but highlight me here, or PM me if you have any insight on this :)
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, We would get that functionality from the underlying Ubuntu OS, so you might have better luck asking in #ubuntu
<Shiggs|MB> tgm4883: alright
<Shiggs|MB> bah they're rude in htere
<Shiggs|MB> there*
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-02
<Ankhwatcher> hey hey hey!
<Ankhwatcher> I want to create a 200GB partition on one of my Hard drives and migrate all of myth's storage to there. Any advice?
<dewman> I must be getting old or something because I cant seem to find the recording profile screen anywhere.
<dewman> Recording profile screen isnt on the backend setup is it? (.25 fixes)
<dewman> I am pretty sure i have gone through every menu in the front end looking for the recording profile's screen and still cant find it.
<rhpot1991> dewman: I think it is in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> and then you choose which one on the recordings rules
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: is the old storage area going away?  is it currently a separate partition?
<dewman> rhpot1991, via the front end?
<rhpot1991> dewman: I believe the executable is only on your backend
<rhpot1991> checking
<rhpot1991> confirmed
<dewman> DOHH!
<dewman> I could have sworn in was on the frontend.
<dewman> boy do i feel silly.
<Ankhwatcher> rhpot1991: the old storage and the new storage will exist at the same time
<Ankhwatcher> it is on a different set of hard-drives
<rhpot1991> Ankhwatcher: what I would do is format and mount the new drive and add it to your storage group so you can use both
<dekarl> if you expirience very high mysql cpu usage on an idle backend since shortly it might be the leap second that happend on June 30th. See http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1282232/mysql-high-cpu-usage (add sudo and use of service instead of init.d) It worked for me :)
<Zinn> [stackoverflow.com] MySQL high CPU usage - Stack Overflow
<DarthFrog> Nuisance.  Mythbuntu.org is down.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, thanks for the info, I can't even ping the machine so I've pinged the guy that can look at it
<tgm4883> was there something you were looking for?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  I want to download the latest ISO.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, in the US?
<DarthFrog> Canada.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, this is probably the closest mirror http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mythbuntu/
<Zinn> [ftp.osuosl.org] ftp.osuosl.org :: Oregon State University Open Source Lab
<DarthFrog> Thanks!
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, yw
<DarthFrog> Its a fast mirror, too.  I'm getting 650 - 700 K download speed. :-)
<tgm4883> yea it's a fast mirror
<tgm4883> website is back up
<DarthFrog> Oh good, that means I can get updates once I install it on my client's machine. :-)
<DarthFrog> And can get the MD5sums. :-)
<rhpot1991> dekarl: I got bit by that issue last night, ruined a few of my recordings
<rhpot1991> luckily they reaired later in the night
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Got the ISO, many thanks.  MD5Sum checked out OK and I'm now burning it to CD.
<fleers> having an issue with frontend - OSD never comes up on the screen but I don't see any errors :
<fleers> http://pastebin.com/AS4aQypN
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] me@t00fe:~$ mythfrontend -v all QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ - Pastebin.com
<fleers> disregard - I did have a config error
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-03
<DarthFrog> Hi.  How do I stop Linux desktop pop-up messages (i.e. notifications of upgradable software) from appearing on Mythfrontend?
<DarthFrog> This is on Lucid, BTW.
<mrand> DarthFrog:  you can go into upgrade manager and unclick the sources you don't want to pop-up (including the ppa that drives the myth updates)
<DarthFrog> mrand: Thanks.
<mrand> DarthFrog: or if you want the updates elsewhere (like via ssh or remote sessions), you could just remove the notifier on the mythtv frontend system
<mrand> I think anyway.  haven't done it myself, but should be possible
<DarthFrog> mrand: Do you happen to know the notifier package to "apt-get remove"?
<DarthFrog> At this point, updates to Lucid aren't needed on a MythTV system.
<DarthFrog> Never mind. :-)  I figured it out.
<superm1> DarthFrog: in mcc there is also a check box that configures whether it's update manager or a tray icon that pops up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-04
<frankster> I dont seem to be able to download mythbuntu 12.04 via torrent
<frankster> the screen flashes white and doesn't start downloading anything, whereas if I select not via bittorrent, the screen flashes white then starts downloading the iso directly
<frankster> ah nvm it did download it but it just didn't give me a save option so I hadn't seen it
<frankster> firefox issue
<jrb^> Greetings! I am wondering what the schedule is for mythtv builds for .25-fixes. Looks like there was a commit revert that fixes some issues today that my server really wants. :-)
<tgm4883> jrb^, can you give me a link to that revert?
<jrb^> sure. Here is one:
<jrb^> https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/48ac7cfb51e82c3ddbaab489810b560fb8271531
<Zinn> [github.com] Revert "Protect the reschedule queue with a seperate lock to fix a backe... · 48ac7cf · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<jrb^> and here is a new one that i'm not sure what is.
<jrb^> https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/11d7795503b869aeb09b66d55f0430fcf504f924
<Zinn> [github.com] Protect the reschedule queue with a seperate lock to fix a backend deadl... · 11d7795 · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<tgm4883> jrb^, it's building now
<tgm4883> normally it builds at 12:00 UTC, but I kicked one off
<jrb^> thank you!
<dekarl> huh? the fix went into and out of fixes in the same hour... updating is a noop like that :)
<jrb^> i am wondering i it was fixed revert maybe? checking line count for mods
<jrb^> uhoh
<jrb^> same count
<dekarl> uhh, looks like it got commited 5 days ago, reverted some hours ago and directly reapplied...
<jrb^> checking with those in mythtv-users
<dekarl> jrb^: http://irc.mythtv.org/ircLog/channel/4/2012-07-04:18:58:49
<Zinn> [irc.mythtv.org] Beirdobot, irc.freenode.net :: #mythtv
<jrb^> ahh.. so he fixed the fix. cool
<jrb^> so there will probably be another one coming then with the fix of the fix
<jrb^> apologies for the noise!
<jrb^> Reading the log for #mythtv.. When the current build finishes, it will have the bug fix that stuartm mentions? or?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-05
<TandyUK> hi guys, were getting an error from cron.daily after the recent update
<TandyUK> grep: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list: No such file or directory
<TandyUK> from /etc/cron.daily/mythbuntu-repos
<TandyUK> what should this file contain, and why has it been removed during the upgrade?
<TandyUK> also the permissions on /var/log/mythtv/jamu.log were incorrect, but ive fixed those
<TandyUK> in fact just found 2 files in that folder,
<TandyUK> root@myth-bedroom:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# cat mythbuntu-repos.list.save
<TandyUK> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu natty main
<TandyUK> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu natty main
<TandyUK> root@myth-bedroom:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# cat mythbuntu-repos.list.distUpgrade
<TandyUK> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.25/ubuntu oneiric main
<TandyUK> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu oneiric main
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.25/ubuntu
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu
<TandyUK> which is the correct one for 12.04?
<TandyUK> there is also a file named "mythbuntu-0_25-precise.list"
<TandyUK> you guys really need better testing of upgrades imho
<TandyUK> every time we update the base mythbuntu version there are issues
<dekarl> TandyUK: I think you might be looking for something like "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.25"
<TandyUK> its there though
<TandyUK> its just the daily cronjob referring to the wring file?
<dekarl> no idea what that would do in cron.daily, though
<TandyUK> note ive made 0 changes to this machine, it wasa stock mythbunto 10.04 originaly, and hasbeen upgraded as you guys update mythbuntu
<TandyUK> the cron job is:
<TandyUK> #!/bin/bash
<TandyUK> # Detect if the repo config was disabled by distro upgrade and enable if
<TandyUK> # necessary.
<TandyUK> REPOLINE=$(grep -E "# disabled on upgrade to .*" "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list")
<TandyUK> if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then
<TandyUK>   DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<TandyUK> fi
<dekarl> ahh, looks like Ubuntu changed its way of disabling repositories on updates... the script checks for commented out stuff, but now the file is renamed :( ... <- superm1, tgm4883
<dekarl> I have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list.distUpgrade
<TandyUK> yeah i have that file too
<TandyUK> running dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos returns
<dekarl> and obviously they don't want you to script it as the comment is localised, so grepping for "disabled" does not match "deaktiviert" yeah
<TandyUK> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythbuntu-repos is broken or not fully installed
<TandyUK> and telling it to update it, wants to install 178MB!! of packages
<TandyUK> for a 1kb text file :S
<TandyUK> er download size that is i mean wtf
<dekarl> its not pulling in other updates, too?
<TandyUK> yeah loads
<TandyUK> but even with
<TandyUK> apt-get upgrade mythbuntu-repos
<dekarl> TandyUK: running 12.04 means updating to mythtv-0.25, too. so thats the correct one, with precise after it
<TandyUK> the list of stuff that will be upgraded doesnt even include the package i told it to upgrade
<TandyUK> ah its been replaced by mythbuntu-common apparantly
<TandyUK> so that old /etc/cron.daily/mythbuntu-repos file is obsolete and can be deleted?
<dekarl> its possible, lets see what the mythbuntu devs think about it
<TandyUK> did you do a clean install of 12.04?
<TandyUK> if so just see if your system has that file or not
<dekarl> no, I updated from 11.04 via 11.10 to 12.04 myself
<TandyUK> ah right
<tgm4883> TandyUK, delete the cron job
<tgm4883> it's not used anymore
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-06
<dekarl1> tgm4883: does that mean that thze package mythbuntu-repos (which provides that script on my system) is deprecated and should be removed on 12.04 installations?
<dekarl> s/removed/purged/
<superm1> i thought it was sets to conflicts/replaces
<superm1> with mythbuntu-common
<tgm4883> superm1, IIRC it's a virtual package now
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-common provides mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> but the cron job sounds like it should have been removed
<tgm4883> thomas@ares:~$ apt-cache show mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> N: Can't select versions from package 'mythbuntu-repos' as it is purely virtual
<tgm4883> dekarl, no, as it's virtual. You can remove it if you want but it isn't necessary
<tgm4883> superm1, -common is a C&R for -repos
<tgm4883> not provides it seems
<superm1> oh so it wasn't purged on upgrade probably
<superm1> i think the common postinst needs to remove that cron job
<superm1> if it hasn't been changed
<tgm4883> superm1, I thought that was suppose to happen automatically?
<superm1> only if -repos is purged
<superm1> it was probably only removed
<tgm4883> ok
<dekarl> well, purging mythbuntu-repos removed the file. No idea if thats right or wrong :)
<superm1> was the file causing problems or errors somewhere?
<tgm4883> superm1, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list: No such file or directory
<superm1> where does that happen?
<tgm4883> since that is true, it doesn't exist anymore
<tgm4883> superm1, in the cron logs probably
<superm1> well can you add something to -repos for older versions so that doesn't cause an error?
<superm1> test for the file first or something?
<tgm4883> you mean to -common?
<tgm4883> or did we backport those fixes to -repos too
<tgm4883> superm1, old versions should be fine
<tgm4883> they still have that file
<tgm4883> so it's just since we moved to -common
<superm1> yeah so i'm saying for people still on repos you can put a fix out that will prevent breakage when they upgrade and move to common
<tgm4883> so have it delete the cron job on removal then
<superm1> that's a better solution i think, test for changes
<tgm4883> superm1, so unlike mythbuntu-repos.list, we ship that cron job in the deb. What is the best way to test for changes? Is there a hash of that file somewhere?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it's stored in /var/lib/dpkg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-07
<qwebirc44665> Sorry if this has been asked and answered...  I see the current myth version is .25.1 but I don't see anyway to get it for mythbuntu.  Am I missing something?
<tgm4883> qwebirc44665, did you enable the 0.25 repository in mythbuntu control centre?
<qwebirc44665> yes, I am running .25 (should have mentioned that) .  My current build is 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120706.1d41f74-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4
<tgm4883> qwebirc44665, ok, you are running better than 0.25.1 ;)
<qwebirc44665> ok, thanks.  How would I know that when it says .25.0?
<tgm4883> qwebirc44665, well, somebody forgot to change the number
<tgm4883> qwebirc44665, but just FYI, 0.25.1 is just a point in time on the 0.25 fixes branch
<qwebirc44665> ah.  ok, then I'm not going bonkers then :-)  As I recall in .24 days it did list .24.1
<tgm4883> yea, I'll fix that now
<tgm4883> but it's just a cosmetic fix
<tgm4883> our builds are from the 0.25 fixes branch, so there isn't really a need to say 0.25.1, other than to lessen confusion
<qwebirc44665> ok, thanks much.  Now that I know it is just an oversight I understand it is just a cosmetic thing.  btw - great job on keeping the distro going I really appreciate it
<qwebirc44665> we are 100% myth here in our house.  All of our media services run through myth
<tgm4883> qwebirc44665, fixed, should be in the builds in the next day or so
<qwebirc44665> awesome.  Thanks!
<fluvvell> trying to update a friends mythbuntu, he's on 0.24.2+fixes and trying to do apt-get update gives 11% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<fluvvell> is launchpad down or something?
<fluvvell> It was the same condition about 13 hours ago. Hoping somebody can shed some light on it
<fluvvell> ok launchpad is not down, it just seems to be on this machine
<BDProductions> Hello,
<BDProductions> Does anyone in here know if it is possible to use a BlackMagic Decklink Studio card for capture and playback?
<tgm4883> BDProductions, Probably not
<BDProductions> Why would that be?  I'd think the data could be piped to it given it ships with a linux driver.
<BDProductions> It's just a broadcast quality capture and playout card.
<BDProductions> I was really hoping someone had actually tried allready, and hopefully figured it out.
<tgm4883> BDProductions, if you are planning on using the HDMI for capturing, then it probably won't work. As with other Blackmagic cards, it would probably be uncompressed video
<tgm4883> which makes it unfeasible to capture
<BDProductions> I was thinking of using the S-Video ins and out for good chroma/Luma.
<BDProductions> What's wrong with uncompressed video given a fast enough raid array?
<BDProductions> I just need to be able to play out 9 hours of videos back to back per weekday, and 3 hours on weekends..
<BDProductions> never need to record and play back before enough time has elapsed to recode to MPG2.
<BDProductions> there can be no black space between videos in a playlist.
<BDProductions> My budget is quite large for the hardware.
<tgm4883> BDProductions, I hope so
<BDProductions> I have a $10000.00 failing video server at a low power TV station that needs to be replaced with something less proprietary.
<tgm4883> well blackmagic stuff doesn't seem to be less proprietary
<BDProductions> It ships with a well documented Linux driver
<BDProductions> that's a step in the right direction
<tgm4883> BDProductions, it looks like they spit out in a special blackmagic video codec
<tgm4883> which sounds pretty proprietary
<BDProductions> it has a genlock sync input which allows up to switch to and from it without any video tearting.
<BDProductions> tearing
<BDProductions> Are you guessing?
<tgm4883> BDProductions, before I get too deep in something that I am remembering/reading of past blackmagic discussions, it's probably better for you to ask in #mythtv-users
<BDProductions> because the decklink cards all do hardware accelleration
<BDProductions> didn't know the channel existed, I came here from http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Support | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yep, and for most discussions it's the right place, but you have a specific hardware question, which will get more exposure in the other channel
<tgm4883> since the other channel is all mythtv users, not just ubuntu
<BDProductions> Thank you
<BDProductions> got you
<tgm4883> yw, I'm in that channel too so I'll see the response
<tgm4883> good luck
<BDProductions> I already have some experience with Ubunto Studio, which is why I thought Mythbuntu might work.
<BDProductions> thank you
<tgm4883> BDProductions, not saying Mythbuntu won't work, just that question on support in both linux and mythtv is better for that channel as you might get more people familiar with that hardware
<tgm4883> you might have to go to the mailing list though
<Patrickdk> hmm, must try mythbuntu 12.04
<Patrickdk> is it not possible to put the mythbuntu iso onto usb?
<Patrickdk> keeps failing
<Patrickdk> annoying, no iscsi installer support :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-01
<qwebirc56319> hey - Downloadlinks for earlier versions are dead.
<sabhain> is there some issue happening with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<tgm4883> sabhain, not that I can see, whats up?
<sabhain> tgm4883: I'm an idiot, that's what's up.  I have an older server here and was trying to install ethtool .. getting a 404 error on apt-get update.  Turns out it's still on Maverick.  Hadn't fired it up in a year or so.
<tgm4883> heh, that would do it
<qwebirc43543> Hello, if I use my cable box out into my capture card (not purchased yet) do I need to worry about encryption?
<qwebirc43543> I think some of my confusion is around QAM I gather myth cannot decrypt that, or if it can we don't talk about it, but if i'm connecting from the cable box has the decryption already happened?
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, I think you are thinking about something else completely
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, what do you have coming out of your cable box? Component?
<qwebirc43543> almost everything. coax, component and hdmi included. I would like HD if possible
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, where do you live?
<qwebirc43543> CT, USA
<qwebirc43543> What I really want is to record HD shows, I'm not trying to cut out my cable box.
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, so you have a few options
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, you could go with an HDPVR. I did that for awhile
<tgm4883> that will record one show at a time, and you'll need to have a way to change the channel on the cablebox
<tgm4883> (i used firewire to change mine when I did that)
<tgm4883> If your cable company supports it, you could get something like a HDHomerun Prime
<tgm4883> that is what I use now, you'll get a cablecard from your cable company, turn in the cablebox, and can record 3 shows at once
<qwebirc43543> what do they charge you per month for the card?
<qwebirc43543> looks like $2 a month for me, but " CableCARDs will not provide access to digitally encrypted channels in areas where Charter has implemented Switched Digital Video (SDV)."
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> qwebirc43543, it's $2/month for me
<tgm4883> which is less than a cable box
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-02
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I just finished installing the mythbuntu 12.04 64bit and when rebooting and going into backend setup it seems not to find my hd pvr. is there a trick to it ?
<tgm4883> lwizardl, nope, should be seen right out of the box
<lwizardl> it works fine on windows 7 been recording with it for the last month fine.
<tgm4883> lwizardl, which version is it?
<lwizardl> 1212
<tgm4883> lwizardl, is that this one  http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr2.html
<lwizardl> no
<lwizardl> component
<tgm4883> lwizardl, then yea, it should work fine
<tgm4883> lwizardl, does it work outside of mythtv?
<lwizardl> this one
<lwizardl> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<lwizardl> yes works fine on win7
<tgm4883> lwizardl, do you see it if you do 'dmesg | grep hdpvr'
<lwizardl> yes
<lwizardl> but seems that it just now has been added as video0
<tgm4883> ok, so does the backend see it now?
<lwizardl> yup seen in backend
<lwizardl> so ubuntu just didn't detect it i guess
<tgm4883> just took a bit it seems
<lwizardl> yeah
<lwizardl> okay now it detected the 3 inputs from the device
<lwizardl> component, S-Video, Composite
<lwizardl> for the time being I do not have a SD subscription, will be doing that hopefully friday. what do I do for the input connections settings
<tgm4883> you'll need to make a dummy listing
<tgm4883> I believe there is a setting in there for that
<tgm4883> lwizardl, SD also has a 7 day free trial
<lwizardl> yeah used that in the past so I would have to make another email acct somewhere to get another 7day free
<lwizardl> I can just do the 2 month for $6 for now
<lwizardl> k just paid for the subscription and had to adjust the settings it had me as satellite and that was years ago
<lwizardl> okay so now that I have paid for the sd sub, it seems to have a problem with fetching channels from my listing
<lwizardl> okay seems that I found part of my problem, even after reseting my password sd just won't download the channel listing in myth
<lwizardl> okay where does mythbuntu 12.04 store logs ?
<tgm4883>  /var/log/mythtv/
<lwizardl> which would have the tuner errors listed in it?
<lwizardl> backend.log?
<tgm4883> yes
<lwizardl> it keeps making my tuner busy at system startup
<Shadow__X> i am running mythbunt 12.04 and have the man pages for update-motd but not the program itself
<Shadow__X> /etc/update-mot.d/ is there and the motd gets updated with mythtv-status but the script i put there does not seem to run
<Shadow__X> i am able to run dpkg-reconfigure on update-motd but that doees not seem to do anything
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I spent most of yesterday doing multiple attempts of having a working myth setup but seems everytime I bootup my dvr box with my hdpvr 1212 (component video model) connected to the system it keeps saying either the tuner is busy(in use) or errors. While my avr gets no audio from the hdpvr
<lwizardl> gonna try another distro and see if i have better luck, bbl
<lwizardl> anyone around that can help with hdpvr setup?
<jpabq> lwizardl: use pastebin to post some backend logs with "-v channel, record" and I will take a look when I have some time.
<jpabq> It may have to wait until I am off work, tonight.
<lwizardl> okay I just took the time to blank and reinstall the 12.04 system. Doing updates right now
<lwizardl> will the logs you will need to see the mythbackend.log file?
<jpabq> lwizardl: I assume so.  I am a fedora user myself, and hand install, so I don't know what ubuntu does.
<jpabq> I do know a lot about the HD-PVR, though.
<jpabq> Honestly, I had not clicked until just now that we were in the ubuntu channel :-)
<lwizardl> ah
<lwizardl> well for one when ubuntu loads my hdpvr cutes audio to my surround sound receiver
<lwizardl> which is connected via the toslink optical cable
<lwizardl> *cuts
<jpabq> RCA or S/PDIF audio input on the HD-PVR?
<lwizardl> spdif
<jpabq> Sounds like your myth config is switching it over to RCA, then.  The HD-PVR will refuse to do anything if it does not see valid audio input, so that may be a lot of your problem.
<lwizardl> i have to reboot a windows machine to get audio working again
<lwizardl> k
<jpabq> In mythtv-setup, in the capture card section for the HD-PVR there should be an option to select the audio input.
<lwizardl> k im stuck on the ubuntu updates right now its at about 80% done
<Shadow__X> lwizardl: what does rebooting a windows machine have to do with getting audio again?
<lwizardl> Shadow__X: when the hdpvr is connected to a linux box during bootup it seems to cut off my audio. it takes booting a windows machine  with it connected to get my audio back
<lwizardl> http://www.wizardsarcade.com/hdpvr/index.html I took some screenshots from the windows machine. Could the driver information from the windows machine help figure out why it fixes the audio ?
<lwizardl> okay i connected the rca audio and audio comes back on. so it does seem to be that it switched it to rca
<lwizardl> when using the hdpvr as my "tuner" source channel frequency table is default correct?
<jpabq> lwizardl: yeah, it doesn't really matter since myth itself is not tuning anything.  That is why you have to have an external channel changing script.
<lwizardl> thought so just had to make sure
<lwizardl> okay I just finished my backend setup and letting it do the mythfilldatabase. I typed my setting so hopefully it will help incase I did something wrong
<lwizardl> http://wizardsarcade.com/hdpvr/index.html
<jpabq> Is your channel change script really blank?  If so, that won't work.  You must at least set it to /bin/true.
<Shadow__X> lwizardl: are you trying to use the comcast set top box fir your tv and use it mythtv to record?
<lwizardl> yeah left it blank. i'll change it
<lwizardl> Shadow__X: basically
<Shadow__X> you are setting yourself up for recording issues
<Shadow__X> you should really be using a dedicated set top box for that
<Shadow__X> with that said you could try using either firewire or lirc to change the channel for you
<Shadow__X> as that would be a much better and reliable solution compared to you changing the channel
<lwizardl> yeah i was planning to let mythtv change the channels but i have to find the sensor location on the box.
<lwizardl> its a pace rng 110 box
<Shadow__X> lwizardl: like this http://cdn.avsforum.com/0/0e/525x525px-LL-0ed7189b_vbattach163854.jpeg
<Shadow__X> ?
<Shadow__X> one of those boxes?
<lwizardl> no these http://eaglecountytimes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/comcast-rng110.jpg
<Shadow__X> i would see if you can use firewire to change the channels
<Shadow__X> i have had good luck with 2 different motorola boxes
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire#Changing_Channels_via_Firewire
<lwizardl> k i'll have to use an addon card for firewire
<Shadow__X> well maybe your best bet is to use the ir blaster as you won't have to buy something
<lwizardl> i think i have some firewire addon cards in storage
<lwizardl> okay found 2 firewire cards and a new cable
<lwizardl> generally would pinnacle systems or lucent cards be more supported ?
<Shadow__X> i have no idea
<Shadow__X> i am looking to see if any scripts support that box
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/6200ch
<Shadow__X> if it is pace then it might work
<Shadow__X> #define PACE_VENDOR_ID1    0x00005094 /* 550 & 779 */
<Shadow__X> #define PACE_VENDOR_ID2    0x00005094 /* unknown */
<Shadow__X> #define PACE550_MODEL_ID1  0x00010551
<Shadow__X> #define PACE779_MODEL_ID1  0x00010755
<lwizardl> okay the pinnacle system one as soon as the cable is connected my pc shuts off so im guessing the card has a short
<lwizardl> okay I have the lucent marked addon card in the system and the firewire cable connected to the pc and the cablebox
<Shadow__X> seems to work ST Lab F-152 PCI 3+1Port1394a NEC uPD72874 Pace RNG110 Fedora 11. Works using P2P, stable @ 400Mbps. Use 6200ch changer.
<lwizardl> k
<lwizardl> how can i test if the firewire card is installed and detected properly ?
<Shadow__X> you can look through dmesg
<Shadow__X> and lspci
<lwizardl> k will it say firewire or like 1394 ?
<lwizardl> lspci output http://pastebin.com/sQjRnZ89
<Shadow__X> lwizardl: i don't see it listed there make sure it is fully seated
<Shadow__X> also look at dmesg next
<lwizardl> don't see either one 1394 or firewire
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/XNrZBp4f
<lwizardl> well seems that firewire cable box is detected
<lwizardl> at the same device id as the hdpvr
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-03
<lwizardl> okay removed the firewire card and myth found the hdpvr again. so looks like i wont be using that for now atleast
<lwizardl> used the /bin/true and now mythtv is displaying the channel on watch tv section
<lwizardl> nope didn't work
<lwizardl> i'll bbl going to find my lirc cable and other stuff that I may need for this
<sabhain> anyone run into "EDAC MC0: UE" errors before?  I get clean mem-test, but really unusable system due to EDAC errors.  Wondering how to rationalize the two.
<Jay2k1> sabhain: one fix is to disable quick memory test/quick boot/something like that in the bios
<Jay2k1> you can also disable the check or module in linux, don't really remember, google could help
<sabhain> Jay2k1: is there a possibility that this is a software thing, and not evidence of broader hardware problems?
<Jay2k1> yes
<Jay2k1> i've seen it on some servers
<Jay2k1> it was a known bug of the edac kernel module or something, i can't quite remember
<sabhain> glad to hear that.  This is an older server (on 10.10) .. and recently started having some issues where it would lock up.
<Jay2k1> in newer releases the bug is probably fixed
<sabhain> it's now pretty much unusable, so I was thinking of reloading it on 12.04 (it's on 10.10 now)
<Jay2k1> hmm, locking up though... the inly issue i had was that it was spamming the console
<Jay2k1> only*
<Jay2k1> but no lockups or anything
<sabhain> would the bug have appeared out of nowhere after 3+ years of stability?
<Jay2k1> probably not :/
<Jay2k1> memtest was clean?
<sabhain> and once I have these servers set up .. i *never* touch them for updates
<sabhain> I let memtest run for about an hour last night and it was clean
<Jay2k1> well, that sounds more like hardware then
<Jay2k1> when do these lockups happen? randomly? only after running for a while? under load? etc
<sabhain> it's now at the point where they happen within a few hours of startup.  Generally, if I boot the system and leave it alone, it'll be fine.  But once I log into the console .. it freezes up with some EDAC errors, and a Seg fault.
<Jay2k1> uhh
<sabhain> It's pretty well unloaded in the current state .. I have pulled the mdadm drives out and dropped into another box for the time being.
<Jay2k1> tried booting a live cd (e.g. mythbuntu or sysresccd) and playing wound?
<Jay2k1> around*
<sabhain> .. good idea.  I hadn't done that yet, I can try that next
<Jay2k1> good luck :)
<Jay2k1> work's over now, time for me to head home
<sabhain> thanks for the help.  have a good evening.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-04
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I want to have 2 displays being mirrored on my mythtv setup. but I can not seem to get the same resolution on both displays
<Shadow__X> i am running mythbuntu 12.04 and have been using firewire for years. It seems like my firewire port is working correctly any more
<Shadow__X> this is the output of lspci -k,lsmod | grep firewire, and plugreport http://pastebin.com/K5zi2Mgg
<Shadow__X> also there is not a /dev/raw1394 device
<Shadow__X> not sure what a did but making sure both ends of the cable are plugged in and rebooting seems to have fixed it although there is still not a /dev/raw1394
<Shadow__X> and plugctl still throws errors
<Shadow__X> plugreport works
<lwizardl> hello
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-05
<lwizardl> okay so i have decided that the system i was going to use as my DVR may be my problem. So i'm going to look for a new system
<lwizardl> would this make a good starter point for a mythbuntu system ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101117
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-07
<homebrewcider> hi, okay, what am I NOT getting? On my Mythbuntu box, I'd like to be  able to record movies into a folder called "Movies", say, Seinfeld into a folder called "Seinfeld". How do I do this please. I keep going round in circles. I'm not thinking straight, I'll screw it up. Do I make new folder in the recordings folder? Do I make a new recording profile? PLease help
<kkek> I posted a question in mythtv-users, but I'll ask here as well (no answer there).  I'm using Mythbuntu 12.04 (mythtv 0.25, configured to use mythwelcome).  I'm having problems setting up my ACPI auto wake in mythtv.   I've tested (by manually setting /sys/classes/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm) that my computer can wake when the RTC alarm is set (which works), but I can't seem to be able to get mythtv to properly set it.
<kkek> In mythtv's backend setup, I've got the set wakeup time, shutdown, and pre-shutdown commands set to "mythshutdown --setwakeup $time", "mythshutdown --shutdown", and "mythshutdown --check".
<kkek> Mythwelcome's commands are my custom /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh, and shutdown -h.  I added some logging to my /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh, and it never seems to get called (although my machine does shut down when mythwelcome is not locked).  /var/log/auth.log also doesn't indicate any permissions errors with my sudo settings.  If I call my /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh by hand, and then shutdown the computer, it does auto-power back on... any idea
<Jay2k1> did you call it as user mythtv?
<kkek> I didn't try that (Let me power on my machine and I will), but what I didn't methion is that I have sudo in front of all the commands in mythwelcome (sorry -- re-typing on a different machine).  I have sudo configured for nopasswd on those programs (and /var/log/auth.log doesn't show any sudo attempt to call /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh)
<Jay2k1> hmm, i'll see what i have configured, gimme a moment
<kkek> "sudo /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh" (run as mythtv user) does in fact set the time, without prompting for a password
<Jay2k1> hmm ok...
<Jay2k1> i directly call nvram-wakeup
<kkek> Its a little unclear to me exactly what the relationship between mythwelcome and mythshutdown is.  Near as I can tell mythshutdown --setwakeup $time does not call the script to set the alarm, but instead just populates a database entry for what time the system should be woken.  I believe mythshutdown --shutdown is then supposed to call setwakeup.sh if the database is populated prior to actually calling the shutdown tcommand.
<Jay2k1> i'm not sure
<Jay2k1> i think (but don't know) that mythshutdown --setwakeup indeed just writes a db entry and mythshutdown --shutdown *writes the set wakeup time to nvram*.
<Jay2k1> and i believe the command you enter in mythbackend setup has nothing to do with what mythshutdown does, except you set mythshutdown as command there
<Jay2k1> my config is as follows
<Jay2k1> command to set wakeup time: sudo /usr/sbin/nvram-wakeup -A -s $time -C /etc/nvram-wakeup.conf -w 0
<Jay2k1> shutdown command: sudo grub-set-default PowerOff && sudo /sbin/reboot
<Jay2k1> and as shutdown check i call a script which not only asks mythshutdown if it is safe to shutdown but also looks for ssh sessions
<kkek> sounds similar to my setup... let me double-check my settings for the backend  -- its almost as if mythshutdown --shutdown is not getting called (and shutdown -h now is)
<Jay2k1> i never manually shutdown the box, i either exit mythfrontend (which brings me to mythwelcome) and the backend then times out at some point, executing the shutdown check, set wakeup time and shutdown commands configured in backend setup
<Jay2k1> OR i leave mythfrontend running which goes in some kind of standby mode after a certain of inactivity, also resulting in the same steps
<kkek> relevent database settings posted here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5853194/
<kkek> and after calling "mythshutdown -t" by hand,  | MythShutdownNextScheduled   | 2013-07-07T19:58:00         | NULL     | gets set
<kkek> interesting... after calling "mythshutdown -t" and "sudo mythshutdown --shutdown" by hand, it does correctlyset the wake time
<kkek> so it appears mythshutdown is properly configured, and the problem lies in my mythwelcome / mythbackend setup
<Jay2k1> that sounds weird
<kkek> solved in mythtv-users... appears to be a timezone issue between the various timestamps passed from the backend to mythshutdown to the database to my script... I dropped mythwelcome from the set wakeup time command (and just called my wakeup script directly), and only use mythwelcome/mythshutdown for shutdown management (locking out shutdown on idle)
<qwebirc67585> hello, I just installed mythbuntu, i ran all of the updates. when i try to start mythbackend it says cannot connect to database. i have not changed any settings. what am i doing wrong?thanks
<kkek> if you want to see if the database is up and running properly, you can try to attach to it from the command line (be very careful not to change anything directly in the database doing this), with the following command:       mysql --user=mythtv --password=<password> -D mythconverg        look in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt for the password, and enter it without the "<>" characters
<kkek> if you can connect, then mysql is at least running
<kkek> also, when you say start the backend, are you talking the master backend, or is this a slave backend?
<qwebirc67585> it is a master backend, i will run command now
<kkek> if you get a mysql prompt, you can use "show tables;" to make sure the database was correctly set up... you should see the following tables (or at least a large subset of them):  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5853517/
<qwebirc67585> i get unknown option '--user-mythtv'
<kkek> should be an = between --user and mythtv
<kkek> (and between --password and your password)
<qwebirc67585> when i type show tables it simply moves to the next line, nothing appears
<kkek> in that case it looks like your database was never set up properly during the install
<kkek> you can try running mythtv-setup and see if that poppulates the database
<kkek> (that should guide you through configuring the backend)
<qwebirc67585> ERROR 1064 (42000) You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MYSQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'show tables' at line 2
<qwebirc67585> that is the error i get. i have ran through the setup. what part is setting up the database?
<tgm4883> kkek, qwebirc67585 you need 'show tables;'
<kkek> qwebirc67585: I thought you said nothing appears on "show tables;"  what were you running that gave that error.
<qwebirc67585> nothing ran on "show tables" i get that error on "show tables;"
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, try it again
<tgm4883> kkek, I'm pretty sure mysql thinks he typed 'show tables\nshow tables;'
<qwebirc67585> i come up woth same error, but it says line one this time
<tgm4883> weird
<kkek> what version of mythbuntu are you running
<qwebirc67585> 12.04
<qwebirc67585> i have tried installing it twice,and have the same issues both times. would a issue in the capture card be an issue?
<kkek> interesting... same version I am, and the version of mysql installed definitely supports "show tables;"
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, IMHO, it sounds like your doing/did something wrong
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, you're on the master backend?
<kkek> qwebirc67585: also, have you run mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc67585> yes this is a master backend,i chose to install front end also though. i do not have a capture card or video source set up though.
<tgm4883> that shouldn't matter
<qwebirc67585> yes i have ran through it. although i did not change any settings
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, what if you do 'status;'
<qwebirc67585> that does come up with some info. however i am talking on a different pc from the mythbuntu setup.what info would you like to know?
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, are you on a linux pc?
<qwebirc67585> i am running windows with the computer i am talking to you on. I just ran 'sudo mythbackend' and it stopped with
<qwebirc67585> mediaserver; ;HttpServer Create error
<tgm4883> I'm not sure why you would ever run 'sudo mythbackend'. Don't do that
<qwebirc67585> Failed listening on TCP 127.0.0.1:6543 - error 8: the bound address is already in use
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, do this. 'sudo service mythtv-backend stop'  then 'sudo service mysql restart' then 'sudo service mysql status'
<qwebirc67585> ERROR 1045 928000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' using password: NO)
<qwebirc67585> sudo service mysql restart ran fine
<tgm4883> where/when did you get that error?
<qwebirc67585> scratch that, after 'sudo service mysql status' mysql start/running, process 3497
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, so now do this 'sudo service mythtv-backend start' and then 'sudo service mythtv-backend status'
<qwebirc67585> mythtv-backend start/running, process 3848
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, ok, mythbackend is running
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, eg. don't try to start mythbackend improperly next time ;)
<qwebirc67585> how to i connect with a frontend?
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, is it on the same machine?
<qwebirc67585> no
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, did you already go though mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc67585> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, what IP address did you use when you went though mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc67585> 127.0.0.1.
<tgm4883> you need to use your private IP address, not your loopback. Which probably means you also need to fire up mythbuntu-control-centre and enable the mythtv service so it's not just listening on the loopback
<qwebirc67585> i do not see a mythtv service. only ssh samba nfs and vnc. i chose to install mythtv service during install
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, it's on the mysql tab
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, actually, it's been renamed since the last time I looked at it
<qwebirc67585> yes, i do not see it
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, you've got to enable the master backend role on the mysql tab
<qwebirc67585> it is enabled
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> does your master backend have a static IP or DHCP?
<qwebirc67585> the loopback adress is still set though. do i need to change it to my lan? it is static
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, yes, you need to set it to your private LAN IP address. Then you need to restart the backend 'sudo service mythtv-backend restart'
<tgm4883> then fire up the frontend, put in the right credentials and IPs and you should be fine
<qwebirc67585> it says it cannot connect to backend
<tgm4883> is the frontend you are trying to connect from running linux?
<qwebirc67585> i have successfully connected. thank you for all your help. one more question that you might be able to answer, can i set up a 'away profile' on my mobile phone using the static ip adress? using port forwards to connect to my backend when i am not on my homenetwork
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, are you using the android app?
<qwebirc67585> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc67585, ok, you'll want to do SSH forwarding (not just opening the ports for mythweb and/or mythtv. That is a BAD idea). Take a look at https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend   It talks precisely about that in the section "Connecting to Mythtv Backend via SSH"
<qwebirc67585> i am not looking to set it up now. but i will be later. is this spot a good spot to ask the question at a later time? also i have two routers. one that is from my ISP and another that does my wireless siganl
<tgm4883> yea this is a good spot.
<tgm4883> two routers could complicate things, but as long as you can forward the ports correctly you should be fine
<qwebirc67585> ok thanks a lot i really appreciate it. my simple mistakes haha i have used linux forever but never had become over confident with it. i have read guides about port forwarding through double routers but i will worry about that at a later time. thanks again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-01
<hotmanta> Heads up about kernel update from linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic to linux-image-3.2.0-65-generic. This update broke my tuner - Hauppauge Nova-TD Stick.
<Colossus__> hmm
<Colossus__> I'm on a 3.8 kernel...
<Kwisher_wrk> 3.15 here
<Colossus__> apparently in mythbuntu 12.04.3, they used 3.8 as the default kernel
<Colossus__> I don't know the actual build number though
<Colossus__> it updates often
<tgm4883__> Colossus__: point releases get the backported kernel from the latest release
<Colossus__> ahh
<Colossus__> up through .2, they still used 3.2 though
<Colossus__> my backend is on .3, my frontend is on .2
<Colossus__> I guess there wasn'ta  viable option at that time
<tgm4883__> Colossus__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Colossus__> maybe I'm running .1 then
<dr0w> FWIW.. running 12.04.4..
<dr0w>  uname -a
<dr0w> Linux myth-familyroom 3.5.0-51-generic #77~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 5 00:48:28 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Colossus__> weird
<Colossus__> .4 is supposed to have 3.11
<Colossus__> 3.5 came with .2... did you upgrade from .2?
<tgm4883__> If you install an earlier version and do updates, you won't automatically get the updated kernel (although you can manually install it from the repos).
<tgm4883__> If you install a new point release, it ships with the new kernel and you will get that installed by default
<tgm4883__> Colossus__: dr0w ^
<tgm4883__> I can go into detail about why if you want, just know that it makes sense
<Colossus__> seems logical
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-04
<qwebirc84518> Hi.  I just installed mythbuntu in primary server mode.  I'm now trying to connect to it from a different computer on my home network.  I modified my.cnf to allow the non-local connection.  Frontend machine is ubuntu 13.10, I installed with sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend.  It's cussing me about being on the wrong DB schema version.  How do I get my frontend to match my backend (DB schema 1317)?
<Patrickdk> install the same version on both
<Patrickdk> dunno what you did to install the backend
<Patrickdk> mythtv versions always have to match, within reason
<tgm4883> Same major version, eg. 0.27 and 0.27, not 0.27 and 0.28
<tgm4883> qwebirc84518: use the mythbuntu-control-centre to enable the mythtv updates repo and grab the same versions
<qwebirc84518> Can I do that from terminal?  Headless server for the backend
<qwebirc84518> Installed backend from ISO, downloaded it yesterday.
<tgm4883> qwebirc84518: yea, which version of mythtv do you need, probably 0.27?
<Patrickdk> make sure you update them both, in the same day :)
<Patrickdk> and you shouldn't have issues
<Patrickdk> and make sure both are exactly 0.27, not 0.27+fixes
<tgm4883> Patrickdk: uh, what?
<tgm4883> Patrickdk: why would you not want 0.27+fixes?
<Patrickdk> I have had issues inside the same version
<Patrickdk> I dunno why not
<Patrickdk> ask the person that installs without +fixes :)
<tgm4883> well you just said do 0.27 not 0.27+fixes
<Patrickdk> well, I meant extactly the same versions, not one 0.27 and one 0.27+fixes
<tgm4883> qwebirc84518: you can add the updates repo by command line by doing "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27" then do an apt-get update and upgrade as normal
<Patrickdk> sometimes I have issues with just using 0.27, and 0.27 on both, due to upgrading the frontend but not the backend for months
<Patrickdk> so taken to updating them all at the same time, and no more issues
<Patrickdk> also cuts bandwidth a lot :)
<tgm4883> Patrickdk: there shouldn't be any issue with using separate minor versions. I'd bet that you actually were having a bug that was fixed in a later version
<tgm4883> but yea, updating them both doesn't hurt either
<Patrickdk> I need to get around to rebuilding my frontends
<Patrickdk> my backend is 14.04 now, and frontends still 12.04
<tgm4883> I'm actually using a 5/29 build on my backend and a 7/3 build on my frontend, no issues
<tgm4883> Patrickdk: there shouldn't be a need to rebuild your frontends yet, at least until 0.28 comes out
<Patrickdk> tgm4883, ya, I last time I had that issue was back in 0.25
<tgm4883> 12.04 will continue to get 0.27 builds
<Patrickdk> but since I normally update them all same day
<Patrickdk> not cause of mythtv :)
<Patrickdk> but mainly to get other side benifits from the os
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> I've upgraded my frontend to 14.04, but only because it's also my steam machine
<Patrickdk> ya, I have a golden image on my iscsi server, and just clone it when I need a new frontend works out very good :)
<qwebirc84518> Did I mess everything up by doing sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Patrickdk> only if your system was broken before you did that
<qwebirc84518> Thanks for the help.  One last subject: mythweb is throwing errors when trying to stream a recording.  in /var/www/html/mythweb I have mythweb.conf.apache and mythweb.conf.lighttpd
<qwebirc84518> Do both need updated to correctly reference stored file locations?
<qwebirc84518> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythWeb#Browser_says_.22Not_Found.22 indicates I should update mythweb.conf, but doesn't speak to subsequent extensions
<tgm4883> qwebirc84518: one would be if you are using apache,the other if you are using lighttpd
<tgm4883> you are probably using apache
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-05
<halfbeak> I'm having a problem getting a tuner working.  I think I just need to install some drivers via v4l, but when I go to make the install, I get an error because it's trying to compile for kernel 3.3.0-30 while I am using 3.13.0-30.  Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting it to compile using the correct kernel?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-06
<dumnut> hi, i isntalled xubuntu  and it works finwe. i wqnt to setup a dvr. is mythbuntu another flavor with dvr capablity in addition?
<dumnut> i ahve xubuntu. if i install mythbuntu on top of that, would that work?
<Hydr0p0nX> should be able to
<dumnut> hi Hydr0p0nX, thank-you for your help.
<dumnut>  hi, i want to install mythbuntu. i now run xubuntu. do i inastall mythbutun on top of xbuntu i have now? or do i erase xubuntu and install mythbuntu fresh?
<tgm4883> dumnut: you can just install the mythtv related stuff
<tgm4883> dumnut: you should be able to install mythbuntu-control-centre and then configure it all from there
<dumnut> hi tgm4883, so i install first xubuntu and then mythbuntu and mythbuntu won't mess with xubuntu already there?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-29
<linuxd>  how could I modify to this circuit to include a blinking LED? http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html
<Shadow__X> linuxd: this is just guessing but i would think you could have the led switch on when it detects data
<linuxd> Shadow__X: ok,that great
<linuxd> where should I connect it?
<Shadow__X> just guessing, i am really not sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-04
<schlazor> I had a really nice thing going with a zbox atom/nvidia gforce gt 610 but now all hd content stutters. using nvidia 331. Is that a bad driver version? vdpauinfo says normal things. Frontend log during playback emits "mythplayer.cpp:2135 (PrebufferEnoughFrames) Player(0): Waited 102ms for video buffers AAfAALfAAAAAAA" repeatedly
<schlazor> wired gigE, no packet errors or anything
<schlazor> lol just kidding, can't transfer data faster than 10mbit. time to find out why!
<schlazor> time for a new switch apparently. thanks for listening!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-08
<qwebirc4266> i have used mythtv for about 3 years on old 2004 computer
<qwebirc4266> so i finally upgraded
<qwebirc4266> z270 asrock gaming itx 16gb ram and intel ssd
<qwebirc4266> installed 16.04 - it would work fine, then after reboot (as least I thought) it would not record (recorder failed) and no live tv
<qwebirc4266> did this more than 15 times so i could locate the problem - no help
<qwebirc4266> so one of the times i used a regular hard drive - and that works - and still does.
<qwebirc4266> so i try again many times with ssd - still not working after reboot (ok before)
<qwebirc4266> so i was trying to remember what majic i did on the regular hard drive
<qwebirc4266> in frustration (this since june 20) i decided to image the hard drive and put it on the ssd
<qwebirc4266> it worked - for a while - but now has the same problem again - recorder failed and cannot watch live tv
<qwebirc4266> is there something i am missing about using an ssd?
<qwebirc4266> motherboard is z270 gaming -itx/ac.  cpu is intel i5 7600k (i am not overclocking)
<qwebirc4266> memory is 16gb corsair ddr4 2400mhz 10ns latency (would the low latency have anyting to do with prob?)
<qwebirc4266> I am using built in graphics which are hdmi 2.0 4k @60hz - but have tried standard hd
<qwebirc4266> as the hard drive is still operating the mythtv program and the ssd gives the error this seems to be the only difference I can determine.
<qwebirc4266> the ssd has been in the 2004 computer and working fine (for a 2004 computer)
<qwebirc4266> I tried installing 14.04 mythbuntu and that works on my skylake computer and works with the kabylake on the fatal1ty z270 itx/ac but as the z270 needs 16.04, when i run 14.04 i get no sound and no internet.  when i run 16.04 on ssd and z270 i get picture, sound (only spdif not hdmi) and internet but no live tv and no recording
<qwebirc4266>  have also run fstrim -v / to make sure the image did not leave problems
<tgm4883> Sounds like the back end is starting before your they is ready
<tgm4883> I'm on my phone currently so can't help, but try restarting the back end after it boots
<qwebirc4266> ok, i had also set it where the front end does not auto start - so the back end is running for quite a while and then I start front end.  there does seem to be a delay at times though, the front end at first says no back end and then few seconds later - green check mark and says connected
<qwebirc4266> still no recording
<qwebirc4266> thanks for the effort though
<qwebirc4266> if i exit front end and then turn off back end, then turn on back end and then wait 10 seconds or so and then start front end it still has no reocording and no live tv.  using hdhomerun network tuner - front end log says something about not able to see tuners
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-09
<qwebirc4266> i check the front end log and it says something is wrong with the backend - but if it works without error on the hard drive and i image it and put this on ssd why does it work differently? and if it works for a bit before stopping (for a short time i can see live tv and record) then what is changing?
<qwebirc4266> that sounds like it might be right - what can I do to stop it?
